# Die "ungewöhnlichsten" spieler



## Warp16 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi in diesem (Fun) Fred geht es um die lustigsten/ dümmsten / oder auch bemerkenswertensten spieler.
(solche freds gibts 2456993657487  mal hab aber grad lust dazu den 2456993657488 ten aufzumachen)

platz 3 belegt bei mir ein sehr dreister spieler der mich 3 mal nach gold fragte (hab immer 5g gegeben nachm 3ten mal dann nimmer) und mich dann noch fragte ob ich ihn ein paar level ziehen kann da ich ja 80 wär un nix mehr zu tun hab. Dann hab ich ihm erklärt das mit 80 das spiel net vorbei sei. (der dachte wohl da käm ein abspann mit credits oder so^^)

platz 2 belegte ein todesritter der in einer naxx 10 rdm grp jedes erdenkliche lv1 tier mit tod und verfall tötete und so mobs pullte. Als i ihn frage warum er jedes tier kuillen muss was er sieht sagte er das er laut dmg meter 3ter is und seinen dmg pushen wollte zwischen den mob grps.

platz 1 belegte ein magier der in drak hero 400 dps fuhr. Als ich dann aufs recount schaute sah ich das er bis auf 2 firebolts immer nut versengen gespammt hat und als ich ihn gefragt habe warum sagte er das hatt die kürzte cast zeit = meisten dmg ._. ... das beste an der sache war das er das verbesserte versengen talent nichtmal geskillt hatte^^

alles echt passiert kein flame erfunden und kein anderes geflame außer vll sufu verweise denn das wär berechtigt.

Frohes fest


----------



## Exid (26. Dezember 2008)

Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-

das regt mich einfach nur auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hab jetzt auch mal Druck abgelassen!


----------



## Warp16 (26. Dezember 2008)

hehe ein fall für galileo mystery^^
und nein ich bin weder der low lv spieler der gammelt noch der dk (ok bin dk aber tank also net der dk^^)
noch der mage^^ und ich bin ein high bob^^

edith: hatte in bc t5 hab / hatte 5 70er + 1 80 und zock seit bc release und hab jetz nich full epic^^


----------



## Xelyna (26. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bin ich die einzige die Findet, das Lowbob total lächerlich ist?


Eindeutig ja..
Boah tut das weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: Find ich die 'kleinen' am nervigsten, die dir ständig hinterher rennen, wenn du ihnen einmal hilfst..
alla 'Kannst du mir bei dem Quest auch noch helfen', 'Kannst du mir Gold leihen', 'Welche Klasse ist am geilsten', 'Darf ich dein neuer bester Freund sein'..

Gut.. vielleicht nicht 'ungewöhnlich' aber. .naja.. :> wenn man sich mal vorstellt wie die im RL sind.. ^^


----------



## Xelyna (26. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> es hat immer noch niemand was zum topic geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch ich :>
*hochscroll*


----------



## lilopart (26. Dezember 2008)

eben gerade ein dudu tank der meinte das bei massenspot der boss nich betroffen is!


----------



## Deadwool (26. Dezember 2008)

hier ein Klassiker den ich mir vor Ewigkeiten mal rauskopiert habe aus dem Forum
(Anm. Damals hatte Arkanit transmutieren noch cooldown)

A bietet B an Arkankristalle in Arkanitbarren zu transmutieren:

A: hat cool down, dauert glaube ich zwei Tage oder drei
B: habe DSL6000, geht dann schneller
A: Mensch, da haben ja die Leute Pech die ISDN haben ^^

Am nächsten Tag wird A von B angewispert:
"Hab mich schlau gemacht. geht leider doch nicht schneller. trotz DSL"


----------



## Annovella (26. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari warum spammast du eigendlich soviel mist? Ist ja nicht zum aushalten. Also unter den Top10 der "ungewöhnlichsten" Spieler wärst du wohl einer von denen -.-

Ich kenne ansonsten zuviele *hust* "ungewöhnlichen" Spieler, wenn ich hier mit beispielen kommen würde, würdet ihr für diesen Post länger brauchen als für jedes Herr der Ringe und Harry Potter Buch zusammen, also lasse ich es lieber.


----------



## EvilStorm (26. Dezember 2008)

Schön, dass du so viel zum Thema beigetragen hast, Annovella! Ich gratuliere dir herzlichst!

BTT:
3: Neulinge die an dir kleben wie Kletteraffen. Auch wenn man nur eine Frage beantwortet hat.
2: Leute, die irgenndwelche Probleme haben sich über was Negatives auzudrücken, ohne dabei irgenndjemanden zu beleidigen oder zu diskriminieren.
1: Wie schon oben erwähnt, Leute die dümmer sind, als der Stuhl auf dem sie sitzen... xD


----------



## 4nX (26. Dezember 2008)

zu 3. bei solchen Leuten fällt mir einfach nur immerwieder Mud aus dem ersten Gothic ein (nur schade das man die nicht genausoleicht entsorgen kann)

Um auch was zum Thema beizutragen:
Letztens noch n rdm Melee-DD für Ini gesucht meldet sich nen Schurke.
Er meint er fährt auch voll viel Schaden und alles naja inv und testen, schaden kanns nich.
Mitte der Ini fällt mir auf das alles relativ zäh vorwärts geht, also mal recount angeschmissen um zu kuckn was los is.
Der Schurke liegt da mit ca 1,1k dps knapp 5% vorm Tank und ca 40% hinter mir.
Also frag ich ihn was los sei, ob er vllt nen schlechten Tag hat.
Von ihm nur die Antwort nö is alles so wie immer nur ich würde cheaten weil ich so weit vor ihm im Dmg steh.
Naja ham die Ini dann noch fertig gemacht und ich hab mich einfach nur köstlich drüber amüsiert mal in WoW als Cheater geflamed zu werden XD


----------



## Warp16 (26. Dezember 2008)

klasse ein paar topic bezogene posts waren ja jetzt doch dabei danke^^


----------



## WeRkO (26. Dezember 2008)

4nX schrieb:


> zu 3. bei solchen Leuten fällt mir einfach nur immerwieder Mud aus dem ersten Gothic ein (nur schade das man die nicht genausoleicht entsorgen kann)



Mud war cool XD


----------



## jaffel96 (26. Dezember 2008)

Schönes passierte letztens auch im Handelschat:

Jemand sucht nach einer Willenskraft-Verzauberung. Ich wollte ihn gerade anflüstern, habe aber erst mal nachgeschaut, wer er so ist:

Mensch, Krieger, Level 51

Also fragte ich ihn, was zum Teufel er denn mit der Willenskraft will.

Seine Begründung: "Dann wirken die Verbände besser" *g*

Schon etwas länger her ist folgende Geschichte:

Wir wollten gerade ins Scharlachrote Kloster, als uns am Portstein ein Taure aufgefallen ist. Wir setzten uns spaßeshalber mal daneben und schauten dem Treiben gebannt zu. Er war der Meinung, dass Portsteine auch alleine funktionieren, rödelte handgestoppte 8 Minuten auf diesem Ding rum und wunderte sich wohl, warum das nicht funktioniert. Leider hat ihm dann irgendwer aus unserer Gruppe über Emotes klargemacht, dass sein Vorhaben zwecklos wäre. Er würde da wohl heute noch stehen... 

in diesem Sinne
frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.62 (26. Dezember 2008)

3 sachen


nr.1 ein 29er dudu sucht arenapartner xD
nr.2 mage macht auf krieger arkane intellegenz^^
nr.3 jmd hat versucht totgestellten hunter wiederzubeleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eriya (26. Dezember 2008)

Ein Kollege von mir mal folgendes unterhaltsames Ereignis beschert:


Zangarmarschen:

[**]: hey, bist du grad im Todesmoor?
[Eriya]: ja
[**]: schau mal nach oben
[Eriya]: ...
[Eriya]: wieso?
[**]: einfach so!
[Eriya]: kk
[**]: bereit?
[Eriya]: wofür?
[**]: siehste gleich

Ich schau also nach oben. Plötzlich verschwindet in der Gruppenliste von meinem Kollegen der "Buff" des Flugmounts und ich sehe einen Paladin vom Himmel stürzen.

[Eriya]: öhm... was wird das genau?
[**]: mom

... und dann aktiviert er den Gottesschild. Ich sehe den Paladin also _leuchtend_ runterfallen.

[Eriya]: -.- sowas ähnliches kann ich als druide auch

Jetzt aber Folgendes:
Der leuchtende Paladin im Himmel stürzt weiter herunter - aber statt auf dem Boden aufzuprallen (ohne Fallschaden, wie beabsichtigt), sehe ich ihn im Abgrund verschwinden.

[Eriya]: ???
[**]: VERDAMMT!
[Eriya]: ja, das krieg ich auch noch hin ^^


----------



## Maladin (26. Dezember 2008)

Zurück zum Thema, sonst ist dieser Thread zu. OT gelöscht .. aus 3 mach 1 -.- .

/wink maladin


----------



## Doktor Schnabel (26. Dezember 2008)

wtfbck's Post war, wie ich glaube, nur eine Erklärung des Begriffs Lowbob. Da muss ich ihn doch mal in Schutz nehmen.

@Topic
- Mich (70er Hunter) hat mal ein 38er Hunter (natürlich Nachtelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gefragt, wie ich es mache, dass ich zwei Einhandwaffen tragen kann... Fand ich... bemerkenswert.
- Außerdem hat ein Orkjäger, irgendwie so Lv50 (so wie ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch), versucht, mich mit Totstellen zu täuschen. Ein Jäger, der darauf reinfällt... Nunja. Fand ich auch ganz witzig...

Der Thread hier ist schon drollig. Auf der einen Seite gibts spaßige WoW-Anekdoten, auf der anderen putziges Geflame. Kann mich Melih nur anschließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MastergamEr18 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ungewöhnliche Spieler gibs bei mir oft zb das ich ne Frage anfange und sie machen daraus n Horror-Chat.Oder in der Boreanischen Tundra hab ichn Hunter gesehen der überhaupt net seine Buffs oder Zauber benutzt hat,frag mich wieso der dann so weit gekommen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (26. Dezember 2008)

4nX schrieb:


> zu 3. bei solchen Leuten fällt mir einfach nur immerwieder Mud aus dem ersten Gothic ein (nur schade das man die nicht genausoleicht entsorgen kann)


Ich mochte Mud  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vendar (26. Dezember 2008)

heut nen hexer mit dudu stab und viel wille gesehen :]


----------



## Larmina (26. Dezember 2008)

vendar schrieb:


> heut nen hexer mit dudu stab und viel wille gesehen :]


Ist jetzt zwar ned DAS Topequip aber Wille schadet dank Teufelsrüstung mal auf jeden Fall ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warp16 (26. Dezember 2008)

gogo der fred muss voller werden^^
/push


----------



## Takvoriana (26. Dezember 2008)

Ein 70er Hexergnom flüstert mich in Eisenschmiede an, wo denn der Zwergenkönig sei :-)

Einem Lowleveler bei einer Quest helfen, was ich manchmal ganz gerne mache, und dann in Seiner Freundesliste als ständiger Questbegleiter zu landen -.-


----------



## Anduris (26. Dezember 2008)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...


Genau das regt mich auch am meisten auf! Es fängt zwar jeder mal an, aber die haben das Equip nur, weil sie Tag für Tag 10 Stunden + zocken...


----------



## -Zirâ- (26. Dezember 2008)

Stand Heute in OG nichts ahnend am Briefkasten da kommt n 14er Schurke , eindeutig PvPtwink  und fragte "Kannste mich paar mal DM ziehn?" kannt ich nichma, Antwort "Kannste mit 5000 Gold geben?" "Nein" "dann kennste auch meine Antwort!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ganzen Lowies die dann immer Gold und so wollen....das sind die schlimmsten find ich

Edith kam eben vorbei und meinte das Aniu etwas zu Knabbern vertragen könnte ;D!


----------



## Takvoriana (26. Dezember 2008)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...



Das selbe Problem habe ich mit Leuten, die in BC T4 und höher geleecht haben und nun in wotlk meinen, Sie sind besser als der "normalequipte" Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalone (26. Dezember 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> hier ein Klassiker den ich mir vor Ewigkeiten mal rauskopiert habe aus dem Forum
> (Anm. Damals hatte Arkanit transmutieren noch cooldown)
> 
> A bietet B an Arkankristalle in Arkanitbarren zu transmutieren:
> ...



Ich brech ins essen. . . . . . .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohaar (26. Dezember 2008)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...



Aber du bist gut oder?????????? Mich regen die auf, die meinen gut zu sein und deswegen jeden neuling angreifen. meistens sind es die, die permanent auf die fehler anderer hinweisen, die, die von ihren eigenen fehlern ablenken wollen........gähn


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (26. Dezember 2008)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> nr.3 jmd hat versucht totgestellten hunter wiederzubeleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, darauf bin ich auch drauf reingefallen als ich des zum ersten mal sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Neulingen, die einem hinterherlaufen - Das liegt vllt. daran das es zu wenige sind die einem auch mal helfen. Also halten die sich eben an genau dem einen fest der auch mal nett war und nicht gleich "was bistn Du fürn Kacknoob" "elendiger boon - lol" "Was, Du bist nicht so perfekt wie ich nach 3 Jahren Spielzeit? Ich wusste doch auch alles noch bevor ich überhaupt von WoW gehört habe!" oder so geantwortet hat ^^


----------



## Crowser19 (26. Dezember 2008)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...


ich hatte t4 xD aber mit lvl 73 kb mehr auf wow gehabt aber das bemerkenswerteste was ich gesehen hab einer der nicht ein einziges mal den char gewechselt hat^^


----------



## sorgus (26. Dezember 2008)

mich regen leute auf die sich über neulinge aufregen, nur weil die nicht direkt alles wissen...und sich erdreisten so möchtegern pgs wie hier paar anwesend sind zu fragen^^

schomal dran gedacht dass manche nachfragen, weil gerade die classic gebiete quasi tot sind ?


----------



## Kezman1 (26. Dezember 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> hier ein Klassiker den ich mir vor Ewigkeiten mal rauskopiert habe aus dem Forum
> (Anm. Damals hatte Arkanit transmutieren noch cooldown)
> 
> A bietet B an Arkankristalle in Arkanitbarren zu transmutieren:
> ...


der is ja echt mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (26. Dezember 2008)

Der Typ der meinen Warri gefragt hat ob ich ihm ein Shatt portal machen kann ....


----------



## Mastek (26. Dezember 2008)

bin mal auf einen eleschami mit s3 stab in der arena getroffen^^


----------



## Yoranox (26. Dezember 2008)

ich mit lvl 20 druiden in sw auf einmal steht son kerl vor mir lvl 10 whispert mich an "Ey gib mir mal deinen umhang" -"warum sollte ich ist doch meiner?!?" "ja aber ich hab noch keinen also gib her jetzt!" -"Nein sicher nicht vor allem nicht wenn du das so ausdrückst" -"*Flames*" -"/ignore XY"


und einmal ne 2 stündige unterhaltung mit einer dame die sich zu tode erschreckt hat als der tote jäger der in og lag mit ihr per /s reden konnte^^


----------



## Walagar (26. Dezember 2008)

War in Arathi(30-40 lvl gebiet), da war ich mit einer gruppe q und da war ein pala 34 mit grauen ausrüstung, teilst grüne aber stoff und hatte nur siegel der rechtschaffenheit(rang1) benutzt. Als ich ihn fragte wieso er den so ein "schrott" trägt und keine segen benutzt oder einen stärkeren siegel, frage er mich was ich damit meinte. ich sagte ihm, er solle zum lehrer gehen und lernen... von ihm kam nur, es gibt lehrer?... nach dem gespräch auch später kam heraus, er hat nur mit mob kill gelvlt^^... das war noch vor bc!!


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse solche DDs in Instanzen 
die immer nach vorne rennen 
(obwiohl der Tank ziehmlich weit hinten ist)
und gleich mit irgendwas pullen.
Dann muss ich den erst so lange hochheilen bis der Tank kommt...


----------



## airace (26. Dezember 2008)

also ich war so ca. vor 3 wochen in ZF und da hatten wir neben mir noch einen Magier...

da unser Tank nicht der beste war hab ich freundlicher weise diese komischen doktoren Gesheept... 

also bei der ersten gruppe gepullt und der ander Mage knallt erstmal Fett einen Blizzard drauf naja

denk ich mir so kann ja mall passieren also warten bis der blizzard vorbei ist und Resheep...

1sec später knallt der wieder einen Blizzard rauf.... daruaf gab es einen Wipe...

als wir nach einer erklärung suchten meinte der andere mage "Vanti (also ich) hat garkein schaden gemacht ist bestimmt

voll der B00n" als ich ihn dann sagte das ich die ganze zeit nur am Resheepen war weil er Blizzard Gespammt hat ...

meinte er "was da waren sheeps ich hab da nur Hässliche Pinguine gesehen....."

ich mein als magier müsste man eigentlich wissen das man Pinguine machen kann...-_-*


----------



## blizor (26. Dezember 2008)

Der is geil xD


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (26. Dezember 2008)

vor 2 tagen : 
grp für  hdb hero war fast voll , tank hat gefehlt ,  ein priester ( er war grp führer )   läd einen mage ein , mit der aussage , das der mage   doch sehr gut tanken kann  : /
daraufhin hab ich die grp verlassen und ich wurde geflamt was ich doch für ein verblödtes arschloch sei


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (26. Dezember 2008)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> der is ja echt mal geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn sowas dein tag macht...god bless you


----------



## assist69 (26. Dezember 2008)

Der ist gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (26. Dezember 2008)

am geilsten fand ich immer die spieler die sagen daß jäger nix können und dann gehst du mit denen in eine instanz ziehst einzelne mobs in eiskältefallen (früher musste man die ja noch da rein ziehen) und genau die spieler die dir erklärt haben daß du als jäger nix kannst hauen dann mit sicherheit immer zuerst auf den mob der in der eiskältefalle ist.falls da noch ein schaf rumläuft ist das als nächstes dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wip (26. Dezember 2008)

Eins meiner krassesten Erlebnisse war als ich mit meinem Hexer (BC-Zeiten) in Ogrlia Netherrochen jagen war. Hatte grade einen vorsichtig (ohne Dots versteht sich) runtergekloppt und war grade dabei den zu fesseln, als irgendsoein dahergelaufener Paladin den einfach umhaut.
Auf die Frage hin was das denn sollte kam erstmal nur so etwas wie "was denn? ich hab doch nix gemacht" und "ja dann pass halt besser auf" von ihm. Danach nur noch das übliche Geflame...

Ein anderes Mal saß ich grad in Shat und war kurz davor zu Daylies aufzubrechen, als mich ein Typ in IF nach ner Verzauberung gefragt hat. Antwort "kann ich dir gern machen, aber mein Ruhestein hat cd, also komm bitte nach Shat". Nach 5 Minuten ergebnisloser Suche nach nem Mage (auf welche Art der den gesucht hat, will ich mir nicht vorstellen) forderte er mich auf zu ihm zu kommen. Also wieder der Hinweis darauf, dass ich das wegen cd nicht machen werde.
Darauf der Typ: "Komm mir nicht so du Vogel!"
*Geflame*+ Igno (von ihm natürlich)

Bei manchen frage ich mich wirklich was falsch gelaufen ist...

Aber eins hab ich noch:
War als Heiler in BK hero. Erste Gruppe liegt, Pala-tank hatte viel Schaden eingesteckt (kein Wunder: Der eine Mob stand ihm im Rücken und hat sich an ihm ausgetobt)
Ich: XY pass bitte auf, dass keine Mobs in deinem Rücken stehen. Deren Angriffen kannst du weder ausweichen, noch blocken, parieren oder was auch immer...
XY hat die Gruppe verlassen
Jeder aus der Gruppe, der ihn versucht hat wieder einzuladen oder dem Grund des Verlassens zu fragen, landete direkt mal auf der Igno-Liste...
Mir ist schon klar, warum Palas in rosa dargestellt werden, aber, dass die gleich so empfindlich sind, war mir nicht bewusst ^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (26. Dezember 2008)

-~-Ayda-~- schrieb:


> vor 2 tagen :
> grp für  hdb hero war fast voll , tank hat gefehlt ,  ein priester ( er war grp führer )   läd einen mage ein , mit der aussage , das der mage   doch sehr gut tanken kann  : /
> daraufhin hab ich die grp verlassen und ich wurde geflamt was ich doch für ein verblödtes arschloch sei



plattenmage ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich bemitleide eigentlich nur solche netten Spieler die alles und jeden als Noob, Boon, Gimp, Spacken bezeichnen.

Muss schon toll sein wenn man sich selber so toll fühlt und andere Menschen beschimpft, beleidig, erniedrigt.

Leider ist es durchaus traurig zu lesen wie sich Menschen in der anonymität des Internets benehmen.

Zu Beginn von Wow dachte ich, dass vorwiegend intelligente Menschen in diesem Spiel anzutreffen seien.


Ach ja das hier ist ein S P I E L. 


Meiner Meinung nach würde der Großteil der Spieler auch noch spielen, gäbe es nur "Einheitskleidung" dafür aber in allen modischen Varianten.

Leider verechseln aber viele das Spiel mit "Leistungssport".

Egal wie selbstverliebt, arrogant, rücksichtslos manche sich auch geben, es bleibt ein S P I E L.


Wer nicht weiss was "SPIEL" bedeutet dem sei es nahegelegt mal in Wikipedia nachzulesen.

Kleine Begriffserklärung:  Spiel, eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen ausgeführt wird.


Fröhliches Spielen noch.


----------



## Nekramcruun (26. Dezember 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Wer nicht weiss was "SPIEL" bedeutet dem sei es nahegelegt mal in Wikipedia nachzulesen.
> 
> Kleine Begriffserklärung:  Spiel, eine Tätigkeit, die ohne bewussten Zweck zum Vergnügen ausgeführt wird.
> 
> ...



ich geb dir recht ich mag solche leute auch nicht aber trotzdem kann ich verstehen wenn einer im SPIEL was erreichen will.deswegen muss man ja nicht so angeben und andere blöd anmachen aber trotzdem.
mal in bezug auf die definition von SPIEL die du da gerade abgegeben hast.....poker ist auch ein spiel und billard auch aber wenn ich billard spiele will ich auch gewinnen.wo ist da der unterschied?nur wenn ich gewinne renn ich nicht 2 stunden um den tisch und schreie hurra und erzähl das in den nächsten 3 wochen jedem den ich treffe das wär dann vergleichbar mit der mentalität die in wow leider viele haben.


----------



## Cybereule (26. Dezember 2008)

Letztens auf der Suche nachm Tanken, frag ich einen per Whisper mit recht gutem Deff Eq, ob er Lust zu tanken hat, er sagt nur :,, Nein ganz sicher nicht bei den Preisen"  Ich lag unterm Tisch und als ich mich beruhigen konnte sagte ich : ,, Nein nicht Auto tanken, sondern HdZ 4 =) " Er :,,sry kenne nur Shell
und co, HdZ4 aber nicht." Ich konnte die Ironie fast schmeckn udn fragte wie lang er schon spiele, er sagt er habe den Char erst gestern gekauft.....


----------



## Pannepaul (26. Dezember 2008)

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in einer uns bekannten Heroinstanz Namens Nexus:

Suchen 2 DD´s für Nexus hero
Ich geh mit bin Hunter, wie biste denn geskillt, ach egal, selbst nen noob könnte mit nem Hunter Schaden machen, inv kam.
Ein Ele Shammi meldet, nee du Heiler brauchen wir nicht haben nen Dudu.
Ich sach nimm den, Shammis habens druff.

Nun gut Shammi kommt, Ini beginnt.

Dudu Healt,
Ein DK tankt
Dk ist DD
welcher von beidem was gemacht hat weis ich nicht, bis heute nicht.

Erster Trashmob gruppe, ein Dk schnappt sich Hund zweiter DK schnappt sich Hund, dann kam sofort der Spruch wer hat den Humanoiden gepullt.

Der Raum mit dem ersten Boss unser nächstes Ziel, nun die ersten vier gingen schnell down, dann pullt der DK en Boss mit dem Spruch nemmt euch vor dem Wirbelwind in acht, der Zweite DK pullt die gruppe dahinter, ein Whipe war das Ziel.

Ich habe doch gesagt das der Wirbelwind euch killt, sacht der Shammi schon mal was von cc gehört, sacht der DK und wer bitte soll das machen, kann ja keiner. ICh Hunter, Dudu und Eleshammi , nun gut auf denn weiter, der Boss liegt wir gehen weiter und kommen zu den Raum wo ein Boss, drei Trashmobgruppen stehen und eine Pat kommt, der dk meint Hunter kitet die Pat der Dudu nimmt die Gruppe und der Shammi die da vorne und pullt mit seinem Kumpel die vier aus dem Raum, was kam erübrigt sich, es folgte der geplante whipe.

Dann kam der Spruch vom Tank und nicht weit her mit euerm cc, da verlass ich mich lieber auf meinen damage, der shami dudu und ich hatten sehr schnell einen Ersatztank und clearten Nexus zu viert was wirklich kein Problem darstellt.

Das ist der Grund warum ich den für mich geplanten DK wieder verworfen haben.

PS. Rechtschreibvorteile und solche die es noch werden wollten dürft ihr behalten ich will sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Resto4Life (26. Dezember 2008)

4 Gildies im Vent + 1 jäger random in Burg Utgarde nonhero
der jäger (lvl70) macht ca. 300DPS mit durchaus gutem equip aus kara und bissl marken.
hm so skillung angeschaut: BM, alles sinnvoll vergeben, daran kanns nicht liegen.
beim ersten boss fällt uns dann auf: wo ist eigentlich sein pet.

Ich(Tank): Sachmal, wieso hast dein Pet eigentlich nicht draussen.
Jäger: Brauch ich nich.
Ich: Wie brauchste nich.
Jäger: Ich mach eh fast nur Schaden mit meiner Armbrust.
Ich: Stimmt, dein Pet verdoppelt ja nur deine DPS die du machst.
Jäger: Loooool du Boon kP vom Hunter fi** dich doch selbst.
Jäger verlässt die Gruppe

Nunja kA wie man als Jäger selbst ohne Pet sowenig DMG machen kann aber wenigstens konnte ich mal wieder ein Ticket schreiben die ihm einen schönen Bann beschert haben durfte.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Dezember 2008)

Meine Lieblinge sind die ganzen Krieger (egal welchen lvls), die nicht mal ihre Schreie einsetzen. Darauf angesprochen bekommt man antworten von "bringen ja nichts" bis "ach, das vergesse ich immer"...

Also, wie man 685 AP "vergessen" kann verbleibt mir persönlich unklar, aber bitte...


----------



## grunzhart (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke immer wieder gerne an einen Abend im Blackrock zurück. Wir hatten die Instanz gerade beendet.
Von der Gruppe waren nur noch ein Kumpel und ein mir bis dato unbekannter Spieler übrig.
Aus einer unerklärlichen Laune heraus behauptete ich, mein Kumpel sei eigentlich GM bei WoW(damals noch classic; BC kam erst wesentlich später raus). Mein Kumpel stieg spontan drauf ein und zog schön mit. Jedenfalls unterbreitete ich den Vorschlag, der andere Spieler könne doch mal sicher mitkommen, wenn mein Kumpel mich mal wieder mit seinem GM-Char durch Molten Core zöge.
Dieser andere Mitspieler war hellauf begeistert, als mein Kumpel einwilligte. In den folgenden Tagen und Wochen hat er immer wieder nachgefragt, ob mein Kumpel für einen solchen MC-Lauf endlich Zeit habe....


----------



## Krenjin (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wirklich passiert und kein screenfake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (26. Dezember 2008)

Das beste war immer noch ein Priester:

Irgendson Typ lag in Sturmwind auf dem Boden rum und meinte alle werden sterben, ich hunter komm vorbeigelaufen und was mach ich?

Genau! Totstellen...

Es kamen noch 3 andere Hunter dazu die sich zu mir gesellt haben.

Der Typ der anscheinend den Tod verehrt hat sich plötzlich gewundert warum wir alle tot sind...

Aber zu dem priester: Da kommt der an, und versucht uns zu rezzen...nach dem dritten versuch läuft er stumm weiter

Hab ich mich totgelacht D


----------



## Resto4Life (26. Dezember 2008)

Krenjin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


top^^


----------



## Warp16 (26. Dezember 2008)

> wirklich passiert und kein screenfake


@krenjin: was isn an dem screen jetz der witz is doch alles normal bis auf die rechtschreibung?^^
AAhh habs kapiert^^ shatt -> og^^ klar aber den witz erkent man net direkt fid ich^^


----------



## Minimon (26. Dezember 2008)

Also bei uns gehen seit WotLK recht viele BT Random ihre DK's bissl equippen xD
Und letzte Woche hatte ein 72er DK Leute für BT gesucht, ich hab mich da halt einfach mal gemeldet und gefragt obs ne neue ID sei.
Die Antwort drauf -> "Was is eine ID?" <-> "Was isn dein Main?" <-> "80er Mage warum?" <-> "Nur so, aber kein Intresse sry ^^"


----------



## echterman (26. Dezember 2008)

naja, ich finde immer wieder die spieler genial die auf einem RP Server spielen und sich dann namen geben wie "Bart"(gnom DK)... vorgeschichte: ich DK suche ne gruppe fürs bollwerk finde eine gruppe mit besagtem Bart. wir gehn rein und die mobs sterben wie die sau. meint bart dann auf einmal alles und jede mobgruppe zu pullen die vorhanden war. er würfelt grundsätzlich auf alles need. also haben wir anderen auch need gewürfelt. dann der letzte bos liegt und die stangenwaffe dropt, alle DKs die dabei waren außer mir hatten die schon und ich würfel need, er natürlich auch mit dem grund: ich brauche geld. mal ehrlich, ich bin lvl63 und habe ohne etwas zu kaufen ect. schon mehr als 300Gold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann ein jäger der sein PET einen Bären "Bärbel" genannt hat, einfach nur geil...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja, es gibt viele merkwürdige leute in wow, also leute genießt diese leute... ich jedenfalls hab meistens meinen spaß außer mit dem gnom dk (s.o.)


----------



## mister.G (26. Dezember 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> 4 Gildies im Vent + 1 jäger random in Burg Utgarde nonhero
> der jäger (lvl70) macht ca. 300DPS mit durchaus gutem equip aus kara und bissl marken.
> hm so skillung angeschaut: BM, alles sinnvoll vergeben, daran kanns nicht liegen.
> beim ersten boss fällt uns dann auf: wo ist eigentlich sein pet.
> ...



Ich glaub solche Leute machen das mit Absicht um andere zu provozieren... Es kann ja keiner so Hirnlos sein oder...ODER?


----------



## Avane x.X (27. Dezember 2008)

Wieso hast du den ein Problem mit dem Dk? Wenn er sein Dmg pushen will mein Gott lass ihn doch..

Platz  3bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..
Platz  2bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..
Platz  1bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..


----------



## Seyro (27. Dezember 2008)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> 3 sachen
> 
> 
> nr.1 ein 29er dudu sucht arenapartner xD
> ...



Mr 62.. is für mich die Nr 1

Grund: wegen dem unlustigsten Achievment das ich je gesehen habe...


----------



## Audi_The_Best (27. Dezember 2008)

Mich nerven auch die Spieler die fragen,welche Klasse ist am besten oder mit welcher Klasse hab ich die meisten Kills im PvP...was soll so ein Misst????!!!


----------



## Dradka (27. Dezember 2008)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Ich bemitleide eigentlich nur solche netten Spieler die alles und jeden als Noob, Boon, Gimp, Spacken bezeichnen.
> 
> Muss schon toll sein wenn man sich selber so toll fühlt und andere Menschen beschimpft, beleidig, erniedrigt.
> 
> ...


´

Dir ist natürlich klar das die SPIEL definierung wohl vollkommen falsch erklärt ist/benutzt wird.  Ich meine denkst du ein Profifußballer sieht Fußball als Spiel ein Arenaturniergewinner WoW? Weist du ob die Leute die hier posten aus Spaß spielen und nicht weil sie testen wollen ob sie nicht damit Geld verdienen können?

So das war mal der unwahrscheiliche Teil nun mal zum anderen willst du gewinnen wenn du eine Partie Schach spielst oder führst du die Figuren nur herum weil das ach so viel Spaß macht? Ich nehme mal an du Spielst damit du gewinnen kannst und nicht einfach aus der Freude Geld dafür ausgegeben zu haben weil dir das ein erhebendes Gefühl über die Armen Menschen dieser Welt gibt. 

Immer diese Leute die denken über ein Thema nachgedacht zu haben und einfach nichts Wissen... oder dumm sind? Ich denke ans 2tere


----------



## Veryholy (27. Dezember 2008)

vendar schrieb:


> heut nen hexer mit dudu stab und viel wille gesehen :]



*Willenskraft ist beim Hexer nicht zu unterschätzen, da 1 Willenskraft etwa 0.3 Zaubermacht gibt! Zudem gibt Willenskraft bekanntlich für Mana und Leben Regenerierungsbonus.*


----------



## Doomsta (27. Dezember 2008)

Blau equippte 80er hunter die meinen sie machen 3k dps selfbuffed. (das schlimem daran ist dass sie das mit nur einem einzigen keybind dann auch wirklich schaffen.)


----------



## Morpheus101 (27. Dezember 2008)

Vor 3 Tagen. Nexxus Hero. Random-Gruppe natürlich.

1 Heiler, 1 Schurke, 2 DKs. Ich hexer. Fein.

Erste Trashmobgruppe, Wipe. Wipe, Wipe. Wipe?  Hm...
Bis zum Boss dann durchgewiped. Da bin ich dann nach dem ersten Try gegangen.

Die DKs haben knappe 600-700 Dps gebracht. 
Wie man damit in Heros gehen kann ist mir ein Rätsel.

Richtig klasse fand ich, das nach dem Leaven des Heilers gleich
erstmal über den hergezogen wurde "Mit 70er Equip kann man ja auch nicht heilen".
Logisch. Wie denn auch, wenn der DK dreiergruppen pullt und nur einen an sich bindet,
während die anderen Mobs direkt auf den Heiler gehen.

Ich hatte nach 3 Feuerbrand Aggro.
Wahlweise nach 5 Dots + 2 SB. Und das nach 10 Sekunden antankzeit.
Denke da wäre der Leerwandler noch besser gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Elefanto (27. Dezember 2008)

Also als ich meinen Mage noch hochgespielt habe und gerade im Brachland war mit so Level 16 oder so und da sah ich nen anderen Mage, der Level 21 oder so war und der fand sich dann richtig toll und hat mich erst mal angewhispert so wie ein Top-Flamer: "Ey du Noob, schau mal was ich kann!"... Dann rennt er vor mich springt ein bisschen rum, rennt nach vorne und... BLINK! Steht direkt am Abgrund (Man kann ja nicht mit Blinzeln in den Abgrund blinken) und was macht er? Rennt nach vorne, fällt runter und stirbt... Ich lach mir einen ab und /w ihn mit dem Statement: "Wow, nicht schlecht, GJ, das will ich auch mal können *ironie*..." Seine Antwort: "War geplant!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aris199214 (27. Dezember 2008)

Also bei mir ist es Futureman
Das ist ein Level 70er Jäger der zu darmaligen Zeit den lieben Boss Murmur in die Eisfalle packen wollte...
darüber gibbet auch viele ts aufnahmen bei youtube^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (27. Dezember 2008)

Aris199214 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es Futureman
> Das ist ein Level 70er Jäger der zu darmaligen Zeit den lieben Boss Murmur in die Eisfalle packen wollte...
> darüber gibbet auch viele ts aufnahmen bei youtube^^








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bombenkerl http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vFdA8ri85hU hörts euch selber an ^^ . Habs mir gerade mal reingezogen ist geil xD


----------



## Ali-babar (27. Dezember 2008)

Walagar schrieb:


> War in Arathi(30-40 lvl gebiet), da war ich mit einer gruppe q und da war ein pala 34 mit grauen ausrüstung, teilst grüne aber stoff und hatte nur siegel der rechtschaffenheit(rang1) benutzt. Als ich ihn fragte wieso er den so ein "schrott" trägt und keine segen benutzt oder einen stärkeren siegel, frage er mich was ich damit meinte. ich sagte ihm, er solle zum lehrer gehen und lernen... von ihm kam nur, es gibt lehrer?... nach dem gespräch auch später kam heraus, er hat nur mit mob kill gelvlt^^... das war noch vor bc!!



aha... pre BC pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldzerg (27. Dezember 2008)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...



A: das jeder denkt er wäre gut ist so eine sache denkst du denn nicht das du gut bist ? 
B: sollen alle ausser dir in weiss rumlaufen das es dir leichter ist?

vielleicht bist du ja selbst einer der erwähnten Spacken?
angesicht denn müll denn du da von dir gibst wäre man geneigt dies anzunehmen...


----------



## Abigayle (27. Dezember 2008)

De Hammer war vor n paar Tagen nen Jäger in unserer Gilde Lv 70, der fragte:

"Sagt mal, können Jäger nen Bogen benutzen?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gelächter im TS hat 20 min angehalten, auch nachdem der Gildenrat einstimmig beschlossen hatte: Das wird nix mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elrazzor (27. Dezember 2008)

also die top zwei die mir begegnet sind waren

1. Ein Jäger der in Zul Aman nach nem Wipe meinte ne pat zu pullen, während die Anderen Leute grad gerezzt wurden, zu uns gelaufen und dann :Totstellen....und wieder wipe.....

2. In Kara nen Schurke der den Heiler und nen VZ beleidigt hat als der VZ halt die sachen die keiner haben wollte auf bedarf gemacht hat ,mit der Begründung er bräuchte ja die Kohle weil er nix hätte...Seiner meinung nach waren wir alle Noobs und der VZ nen Dieb weil wir ihm erklären wollten das das alles gedisst wird.....


----------



## CemY (27. Dezember 2008)

da gabs bei mir auch ma ne tolle geschichte...
wir wollten inne ini und der tank (glaub dk) hatte es wohl ziemlich eilig. bevor überhaupt gebufft werden konnte, legte er schon los und hat die mobs angegriffen. okee, geht klar. hexenmeister stellt gs-brunnen auf. leider durch meine verpeiltheit bin ich nomma KURZ zurückgerannt und hab mir den gs geholt... jaa aber zack zack schon war der tank tot und der rest auch.. haja geb zu, dies war mein fehler.
weiter im text, boss kam ziemlich schnell (war glaub ich diese königreich ini... ). er so "_wie geht der nochmal? egal, einfach drauf"_
ja super, bevor man irgendwas sagen konnte, hatte ich auch alle kleinen mobs am arsch und war sehr schnell down...
wiiiipee! dann der hammer vom tank: sorry leute ich muss jetzt off, ich hab nämlich noch nen reallife"

der hatte auch mehr geschrieben, mir fällts nur net mehr ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
unverschämtheit, wir hatten also kein reallife, weil er die falsche takke drauf hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (27. Dezember 2008)

Nexus Hero
Wollte heute mal eine Hero Instanz Tanken. Ich bin Stufe 80er Unheilig DK.
Also wurde ich eingeladen und auch schnell geportet. Ich bin niemand, der sich Ausrüstungen und Skillung voher von anderen Leuten anguckt.
(Mage,Schurke,Druide(Heal),DK(Blut) und ich als Unheilig DK
In der Instanz:
Erster Mob, da es nur ein dickes Vieh ist lag dann auch schnell im Dreck. 2. Mobgruppe ging dann auch noch so. An der 3. Mobgruppe Wipe.(1.)
Wird auf einmal DPS gepostet, wo der DK Platz 1 war und ich Platz 2. Schurke hatte ungeloggen nur 600 DPS. Daraufhin hat der Schurke dann seinen Ruhestein benutzt, um umzuskillen. Ich dachte mir ok, dann soll er eben umskillen.
Da wir die 3. Mobgruppe nicht gelegt haben, stand diese noch wartend auf uns bereit. WIPE
Daraufhin meinte der Schurke zu mir, ich sei ja PvP geskillt, weil ich ja Unheilig bin. Ich würde nichts von meiner Klasse verstehen, weil "nur" Frost zum Tanken ist. Wurde daraufhin beschimft bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Und die Moral von der Geschicht:
"Spielen kann man oder nicht!"


----------



## Dalrogh (27. Dezember 2008)

Den merkwürdigsten den ich jeh erlebt hab war ein Pala in Drak'Theron Hero der nicht ein wort inner Rndm grp geschrieben hat... lvl 80 mittelmäßig equipped für Hero ini´s... kaum dps gefahren... fast teilnahmslos...

Aber als die Grp an Dred wipte, macht er den mal eben Solo von ca. 84% down xD
Und stellt euch vor, er postete kein DMG-Meter, erstellte keine Thread bei Buffed wie geil er ist oder seinen Post-Counter pushen will...

Mann könnte sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen...

P.S.: Wer Ironie findet kann Sie behalten...


----------



## Do0mStAr (27. Dezember 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Den merkwürdigsten den ich jeh erlebt hab war ein Pala in Drak'Theron Hero der nicht ein wort inner Rndm grp geschrieben hat... lvl 80 mittelmäßig equipped für Hero ini´s... kaum dps gefahren... fast teilnahmslos...
> 
> Aber als die Grp an Dred wipte, macht er den mal eben Solo von ca. 84% down xD
> Und stellt euch vor, er postete kein DMG-Meter, erstellte keine Thread bei Buffed wie geil er ist oder seinen Post-Counter pushen will...



Sry, hatte damals vergessen, meinen Thread hier abzuschicken, aber gut, dass du mich dran erinnerst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickjacke (27. Dezember 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> ´
> 
> Dir ist natürlich klar das die SPIEL definierung wohl vollkommen falsch erklärt ist/benutzt wird.  Ich meine denkst du ein Profifußballer sieht Fußball als Spiel ein Arenaturniergewinner WoW? Weist du ob die Leute die hier posten aus Spaß spielen und nicht weil sie testen wollen ob sie nicht damit Geld verdienen können?
> 
> ...




Zuerst einmal möchte ich mich herzlich dafür bedanken dass du mich als "dumm" bezeichnest.
Du musst vorher natürlich gründlich darüber nachgedacht haben, bevor du diesen durchaus geistreichen Beitrag verfasst hast. 

Meine Definition von SPIEL ist richtig, du kannst dies gerne auf Wikipedia genauer nachlesen.

Ja und ich spiele definitiv NUR weil es SPASS macht.

Ich finde, man benötigt eine gewisse "Grundintelligenz" um zwischen einem "Zeitvertreib" und "Arbeit" zu unterscheiden.
Wieviele Prozent der Spieler verdienen mit WOW "LEGAL" Geld stellt sich mir die Frage.
(Goldverkauf, Powerleveldienst, Charverkauf sind ja nicht erlaubt.)

Ich würde es mal mit richtiger Arbeit versuchen, das ist eine durchaus gängige Methode um Geld zu verdienen.

Da Wow an sich ein sehr günstiges Hobbie ist, denke ich auch, dass es sich jeder der spielen möchte auch leisten kann.

Ich beleidige Ingame keine Menschen, diskriminiere keine anderen Spieler, übervorteile niemanden, es war auch noch nie notwendig jemanden aus der Gruppe zu entfernen, da man sich meistens einigen konnte.
Kurzum ich spiele fair und erwarte das auch von meinen Mitspielern.

Zitat:  "weil dir das ein erhebendes Gefühl über die Armen Menschen dieser Welt gibt"         - Ohne Worte - 

Du benimmst dich provozierend, beleidigend, dreist und arrogant nur das fällt mir in deinem Beitrag negativ auf.

Nach wie vor betone ich hier meine Grundaussage:
Ich bemitleide eigentlich nur solche netten Spieler die alles und jeden als Noob, Boon, Gimp, Spacken bezeichnen.

Wer sich den Schuh anziehen will,....


----------



## donploss (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine mehrmonatige Pause in WOW  (berufl. Gründe) 

Nun habe ich meinen Char ein paar Lvl nach oben getrieben und wollte mir mal Nordend anschauen.

Ich komme also im dortigen Startgebiet an und gehe erstmal zur Schmiede um mein Erz zu verhütten.

Dort steht noch ein anderer Krieger, aber bereits auf Lvl 80, und /w mich an, ob ich ihm erklären kann, wie man Kupferbarren herstellt.

Ich habe es ihm dann zwar freundlich und ausführlich erklärt von Grund auf, aber insgeheim schon gefragt wie man Lvl 80 sein kann ohne die geringste Ahnung von Handwerk.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (27. Dezember 2008)

1. Die schlimmsten Leute sind die, die einen als Abzocker bezeichnen nur weil man eine gefragte Glyphe für 40g im AH anbietet. *g*

2. LvL-80er die sich über 5g TG aufregen (ohne worte)

3. Tanks die sich für total Imba halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (27. Dezember 2008)

Ali-babar schrieb:


> aha... pre BC pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (27. Dezember 2008)

todesritter 60 frägt mich (magierin) ob ich ihm ein portal von shat nach uc machen könnte weil er skillen gehen möchte... ... ... ... ...

etwas länger her im handels channel: 
"7w XXX jo kannst gern ma mit meinem jäger farmen gehen wenn willst. acc name:xxx pw:xxx"

die daten stimmten sogar.. jmd aus der gilde hats getestet ^^


----------



## Fellowdoc (27. Dezember 2008)

Nach langem Suchen einen Tank gefunden um Halle der Blitze heroic zu gehen. Tank mustert die Gruppe und verlässt sie wieder. Grund: Kein Naxx-Equip!!!!!


----------



## Davidor (27. Dezember 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Mud war cool XD



Vote 4 Gothic MMORPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Wurde in ne Grp geladen für Turm,komme in de Grp,werde geportet,doch was sehe ich? Man konnte mir atürlich nicht sagen,dass man schon beim 3. Boss steht. Naja,auch egal,qs fertig und gut ist^^


----------



## Palastarguldan (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab gestern jemand RF gezogen, als er gehn musste sagte er Juhu endlich hab ich mein Equip. Sag ich zu: "Dein Equip liegt beim Boss!" Sagt er "Schade muss off!" 

=)


----------



## Karius (27. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> btt: Find ich die 'kleinen' am nervigsten, die dir ständig hinterher rennen, wenn du ihnen einmal hilfst..
> alla 'Kannst du mir bei dem Quest auch noch helfen', 'Kannst du mir Gold leihen', 'Welche Klasse ist am geilsten', 'Darf ich dein neuer bester Freund sein'..


lol ^^


----------



## Corsar_Rajaxx (27. Dezember 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Genau das regt mich auch am meisten auf! Es fängt zwar jeder mal an, aber die haben das Equip nur, weil sie Tag für Tag 10 Stunden + zocken...



Nur mal so als kleine Gedankenstütze:
Sollte nicht genau das das Ziel des Spiels sein, dass diejenigen, die die meiste Zeit investieren, auch das beste Equip zusammen bekommen.
Denke, dass war mit Classic-Wow so, hat sich auch in BC so festgesetzt und wird auch jetzt nicht anders sein.


Was mich am meisten nervt:
Leute, die Wow einfach nichtmehr ohne Add-On spielen können. Ich meine Recount gehört ja schon zum guten Ton und auch Omen ist ein Must-have.
Aber was mir neulich passierte, fällt definitiv aus dem Rahmen.
Ich, meines Zeichens Deff-Krieger seit Level 1, werde angeflüstert, ob ich denn Burg Utgarde tanken würde.
Also hab ich zugestimmt, mach mich noch auf den Weg zum Port.
Plötzlich fragt einer im Gruppen-Chat: "Zieh mal dein Deff-Equip an, oder ist das normal mit den 18 k Life?!"
Ich ihm dann erklärt, dass dies mein Deff-Equip sei, was aus den Questbelohnungen in Nordend zusammengestellt wurde.
Naja, jedenfalls schrie dann einer: "Du bist ja garnicht Level 80!" und alle anderen außer mit leavten die Gruppe.
Etwas verwundert über so ein Verhalten, fragte ich bei dem Gruppenleiter nach und bekam 2 Antworten:
- "Wir wollen Burg hero machen, da reicht Level 78 nicht" (is mir auch klar, hatte nur bis dahin keiner erwähnt, dass die Hero machen wollten)
- auf meine Frage, ob er dass denn beim inviten nicht schon gesehen hat (man sollte vielleicht einmal _/who_ benutzt haben, bevor man jemanden
invitet): "Sry, ich dachte du bist 80, hat mir zumindest mein Addon XY gesagt" (weiss leider dessen Name nichtmehr)

Nun war ich dann doch ganz froh, nicht mit der Gruppe auch nur irgendeine Ini gemacht zu haben, da sich mir die Frage stellte:
_Wie spielen Leute erst ihren Charakter, wenn sie schon zum Gruppe suchen nen Addon brauchen?!_

In diesem Sinne,
Grüße, euer Diplomat


----------



## Sty (27. Dezember 2008)

bermekenswertester Spieler: Me and Myself

Als ich damals in Classic betrunken Chromagus tankte oder Nefarian und dabei einschlief ... xD

Hija sowas war früher alles möglich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djavol (27. Dezember 2008)

ein Jäger lvl 70 in BC, der im SSC erst festgestellt hat das er einen Manabalken hat, und wofür der eigentlich gut is.
Nunja es gibt viele Fehler, aber solche sollten eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Technocrat (27. Dezember 2008)

mister.G schrieb:


> Ich glaub solche Leute machen das mit Absicht um andere zu provozieren... Es kann ja keiner so Hirnlos sein oder...ODER?



Doch doch, das geht. Denk' doch mal an all die Leute, die bei jedem kleinen "s" am Ende eines Wortes ein Apostoph benutzen, so à la 

Blizzard verschenkt PC's
Wir waren auf zwei Party's
Da war nicht's (gibt es nicht? Google mal!)
Leckere Sonntag's Brötchen

und Du hast hundertausende von Beweisen, das völlig denkfreie Leute in freier Wildbahn herumirren...


----------



## Takvoriana (27. Dezember 2008)

donploss schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine mehrmonatige Pause in WOW  (berufl. Gründe)
> 
> Nun habe ich meinen Char ein paar Lvl nach oben getrieben und wollte mir mal Nordend anschauen.
> 
> ...



Es gibt sicher einige Spieler, die Ihre Chars erstmal mit Berufen leveln, die nicht passen.
Selbst wenn Du Stufe 80 bist und das erstemal Bergbau machst, mußt Du dich da erstmal zurecht finden :-)
Gruß Tak


----------



## Kollesche (27. Dezember 2008)

also die meiner meinung nach schlimmsten leute sind die die mit lvl 75 oder 76 in die halle der blitze gehen wollen!
man ist so freudlich und erklärt im freundlichen ton das hdb eine 80er instanz ist und der spieler aufgrund seines levels da kaum schaden macht und einer unter 78 da schon reicht (hatten nen 77er ausse gilde mit dabei!) und dann noch geflamed wird was man denn für ein kacknoob sei!

da bekomm ich echt einen zu viel!

genauso die leute die toll hero gehen wollen und voll imba unter 700 dps fahren und bei jeder gruppe nachfragen was die denn so können!
meiner meinung sollte man jede ini erst mal auf normal besucht haben bevor man hero geht!


----------



## rcy (27. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> platz 1 belegte ein magier der in drak hero 400 dps fuhr. Als ich dann aufs recount schaute sah ich das er bis auf 2 firebolts immer nut versengen gespammt hat und als ich ihn gefragt habe warum sagte er das hatt die kürzte cast zeit = meisten dmg ._. ... das beste an der sache war das er das verbesserte versengen talent nichtmal geskillt hatte^^



Ist egal ob er verbessertes versengen hat oder nicht, dadurch entsteht nur ein debuff der 10% crit erhöhung bei 5 stacks bringt. Um high dps zu fahren spam ich auch versengen bei Loatheb 2x versengen, instant pyro, versengen, pyro versengen pyro.. critchance liegt bei mir ja dann bei 98% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist was ganz anderes..

Ich hatte mal wen der mich als Lvl 21 fragte ob ich ihm was verzaubern kann. Ich sagte ja und par wochen später bereute ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bekam immer so msgs von ihm.. wusste net wer es war.. "Hi, kannst du mich zul'drak ziehen?" "nein.." "hi kannst du mir 40g leihen?" "Nein..." "hi könntest du mir 4000g fürs epic mount leihen?" da merkte ich dass es immer der selbe ist.. ich dann "ehm nein? ich gebe höchstens guten freunden 4000g, dich jedoch kenne ich nicht?" "ich dachte wir sind freunde? habe dich doch auf der friendslist.." "Und wieso???" "Ja damals weisst du nicht mehr? da hast du mir was verzaubert" - "aha? Ich verzaubere jedem tag 10 verschiedenen leuten was, dass is mein beruf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" lol..

Jemand der auch gut war... (ich steh am ah sehe nen 4 items für je 80g) /2 Kaufe 4XXX jemand whispert mich an "hi ich habe noch genau 4 da, kann sie dir für 90g verkaufen" ich dann "Jo aber ich brauch die ganz dringend... und auch 4.." "Ja kein ding" ich wusste dass der ugly am ah stand.. und fands nur dreist.. daher kaufte ich 1x Item er kaufte 3x beim 4. kam ne fehlermedung für ihn "item nicht vorhanden" und er sagte "hmm hab doch nur drei" lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furzsack21 (27. Dezember 2008)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Letztens auf der Suche nachm Tanken, frag ich einen per Whisper mit recht gutem Deff Eq, ob er Lust zu tanken hat, er sagt nur :,, Nein ganz sicher nicht bei den Preisen"  Ich lag unterm Tisch und als ich mich beruhigen konnte sagte ich : ,, Nein nicht Auto tanken, sondern HdZ 4 =) " Er :,,sry kenne nur Shell
> und co, HdZ4 aber nicht." Ich konnte die Ironie fast schmeckn udn fragte wie lang er schon spiele, er sagt er habe den Char erst gestern gekauft.....



Einfach nur GEIL!!! xD


----------



## Blablub0r (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin^^
also mir is gestern was ziemlich sträges passiert: Naxx 25er, rnd gruppe:
Nach 2 etwas unglücklichen Wipes bei Anub'Rekhan war da ein netter Jäger der mit dieser tollen Dampfpanzersteuerung im Raum rumfährt, während man buffed. (Im TS)" Ma schaun ob ich den boss pullen kann mit dem Panzer." Plötzlich geht hinter uns die Tür zu Heiler am reggen Boss rennt auf uns zu wipe^^. Des geilste war immer noch das dieser besagte Jäger dann prompt die Gruppe verlässt mit dem Kommentar "Lol seid ihr Kacknoobs, Boss pullen während der Buffzeit"...


----------



## axrabass (27. Dezember 2008)

Palastarguldan schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern jemand RF gezogen, als er gehn musste sagte er Juhu endlich hab ich mein Equip. Sag ich zu: "Dein Equip liegt beim Boss!" Sagt er "Schade muss off!"
> 
> =)



dann kenn ich auch ne geschichte zu RF.

Mir war langweilig und so loggte ich mich mal wieder auf meinem imba UD lvl 13 mage ein.

prompt kommt im lfg channel : suchen noch einen für RF, werden gezogen.

ja dann ma inv. dann ging es etwa 10 minuten, bis die fähig waren mich zu porten.

dann sagt der eine zu dem der zieht: sorry können dich net porten bist zu hoch. Sprechblase neben dem Portstein: np

wir gehen rein. erster mob, dauert verdammt lange. schaue mal "zieher" an.

oha lvl 30. naja egal. weiter gehts. nach ein- zweimal sterben, versuch ich die atmospäre zu lockern und frage so wies mit den mains aussieht. wie es sich herausstellt haben 4 von 5 grp mitglieden mindestens einen 80er. Alle ausser der Jàger der uns zieht...

Dann ersten rndmdrop: Gievv!! pls.

Lvl 30 hunter bedarf gewinnt: hihihi- wieso machst du das?? aus spass

so ging das noch etwa dreimal...

dann kurz vor 2. boss, hunter: ääh wo gehts lang war noch nie hier


omg-.-


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Dezember 2008)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Ungewöhnliche Spieler gibs bei mir oft zb das ich ne Frage anfange und sie machen daraus n Horror-Chat.Oder in der Boreanischen Tundra hab ichn Hunter gesehen der überhaupt net seine Buffs oder Zauber benutzt hat,frag mich wieso der dann so weit gekommen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



autoshot afk


----------



## TanaTusBRB (27. Dezember 2008)

hab ma nen pala mit robe gesehen
ich hab ihn gefragt, warum er denn ausgerechnet stoffsachen trägt
er sagt so etwas in der art "ich brauch intelligenz, damit ich tanken kann"
ich sag: aber dann fehlt dir doch die rüstung und du kippst total schnell um"
er sagt: "dafür hab ich mein schild -.-"


da hab ich mir gedacht: OK  ^^


----------



## Soldus (27. Dezember 2008)

2. platz: kriegshymnenschlucht (10-19) : eine druidin sitzt mit einem krieger im flaggenraum, ich bin schurke, und wir deffen
     damals gab es noch keine schattenmimik mit dem großen cd doch die nachtelfe war ungetarnt in dem häusschen und hat sich bestens mit dem krieger amüsiert...... plötzlich kommt ein pvp schami runter holt sich die flagge und tötet mich.Ich also aufm fh belebe mich wieder der schami wurde getötet und flagge ist wieder zurück. gehe also wieder in den flaggenraum und die beiden sitzen immer noch da. schau mir einfach aus langweile ihre skillungen an. der kreiger ist lvl 19 und waffen, nichts schlimmes doch die nachtelfe druidin lvl 14 hat keine skillung.Ich schau mir ihre rüstung an..... grau und stoff frage ich sie was das soll ,sagt sie es sieht besser aus und sie wusste auch nicht was kriegshymnenschlucht wäre und hat mal so vorbeigeschaut.....

1. platz: jäger fragt mich ob ich (dk) lust auf utgarde hätte. Ich komm migruppe sit schon voll und wir gehn rein. ich schau mir die skillung vom pala an der warscheinlich tankt, denk ich mir: Vergeltung. dann erst seh ich seine waffe: kein schild, zweihandschwert (s2). ich denk mir trotzdem nix und wir gehn rein plötzlich pullt der ele schami und es stelt sich heraus dass das der tank ist...... wipe. der jöger fragt sich wie das sein kann denn der schami hat ja schließlich s3. dann willd er pala tanken mit gottesschild. als ich das dann sehe greif ichs chon leiber nciht in den kampf ein und stehe schön hinten und sehe ihnen beim wipen zu. Dann fragen sie mich ob ich tanken will(war damals noch blut)....leave...


----------



## Soldus (27. Dezember 2008)

oder auch: mit meinem hordentwink hexer lvl 30 geh ich kral. eigentlich ist die gruppe ganz gutdoch dann merke ich dass der jäger kein pet dabei hat.....ich sage ihm darauf dass er das pet rufen soll daraufhin ist die antwort:
''Habe kein pet.''
ich:'' wieso?''
er:'' hab noch keins gefunden das mir gefallen hat''

LOL? mit lvl 1-10 ohne pet geht ja noch zum leveln aber wie zum henker hat ders bis lvl 28 ohne pet geschafft???


----------



## Daedroth (27. Dezember 2008)

Naja   ist mir auch mal so ergangen,

war grad mit meinem Hexer in Desolace am questen und hab irgendwann mal gehört dass man sich totstellen kann.
Als dann mal ne grössere gruppe hinter mir her war hab ich das auch mal versucht ( mit /sleep)

Und wie das so ausgeht kann sich glaub ich jeder vorstellen^^
Mein gruppenkollege wär vor lachen fast umgefallen^^

Grüße


----------



## fraudani (27. Dezember 2008)

Ein Lvl 14 Druide in Goldhain, der mich als ich gerade sinnlos in Bärengestalt im Gasthaus saß, angesprochen hat, wo und wie man eigentlich die Bärengestalt kriegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preform (27. Dezember 2008)

Daedroth schrieb:


> Naja   ist mir auch mal so ergangen,
> 
> war grad mit meinem Hexer in Desolace am questen und hab irgendwann mal gehört dass man sich totstellen kann.
> Als dann mal ne grössere gruppe hinter mir her war hab ich das auch mal versucht ( mit /sleep)
> ...



Hehe, jo^^
das selbe is mir vor 4 Jahren mit meinem lvl 15 Pala auch passiert^^


----------



## Schattenwache Avennia (27. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen Zocke auf DTk Allianz und hier die Top 3 der Blödsten und Nervigsten spielern: 

Platz 1: Nachtelfe Schurkin 70 Belästigt ständig Rollenspieler(ja die gibts bei uns noch wenn auch wenige) Und labert jedem damit zu das sie dafür sorgen würde das man gebannt wird. Allein ich kenne 12 Leute die alles dafür geben würden das sie vom Server fliegt.

Platz 2: Ihr Rollenspiel Lover 74 Nachtelf Jäger

Platz 3: Die ganzen Spamer die den Handelschannel zumüllen


----------



## abe15 (27. Dezember 2008)

wip schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mal saß ich grad in Shat und war kurz davor zu Daylies aufzubrechen, als mich ein Typ in IF nach ner Verzauberung gefragt hat. Antwort "kann ich dir gern machen, aber mein Ruhestein hat cd, also komm bitte nach Shat". Nach 5 Minuten ergebnisloser Suche nach nem Mage (auf welche Art der den gesucht hat, will ich mir nicht vorstellen) forderte er mich auf zu ihm zu kommen. Also wieder der Hinweis darauf, dass ich das wegen cd nicht machen werde.
> Darauf der Typ: "Komm mir nicht so du Vogel!"
> *Geflame*+ Igno (von ihm natürlich)



Um deiner Verwirrung mal entgegenzuwirken:
Der andere Spieler hatte verdammt recht...
Wenn du in Shattrath sitzt und jemandem erzählst du kannst wegen RS CD nicht nach IF kommen ist was bei dir falsch. Jedem Menschen sollte inzwischen aufgefallen sein, das man von Shattrath per Portal in alle Hauptstädte kommen kann.
Pwnd!


----------



## abe15 (27. Dezember 2008)

Maladin schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema, sonst ist dieser Thread zu. OT gelöscht .. aus 3 mach 1 -.- .
> 
> /wink maladin



Mit anderen Worten, du hast sinnlose Beiträge gelöscht?
Meine waren zwar dabei, finde das aber super. Ich habe gestern recht vergeblich versucht den TE gegen ein paar Pöse Mimimi User zu verteidigen und bin dabei leider selbst vom Topic abgedriftet.
Finde, in Threads sollte öfter so aufgeräumt werden, denn dieser hier wurde prompt zu dem was er ursprünglich werden sollte!


----------



## Cavador (27. Dezember 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Um deiner Verwirrung mal entgegenzuwirken:
> Der andere Spieler hatte verdammt recht...
> Wenn du in Shattrath sitzt und jemandem erzählst du kannst wegen RS CD nicht nach IF kommen ist was bei dir falsch. Jedem Menschen sollte inzwischen aufgefallen sein, das man von Shattrath per Portal in alle Hauptstädte kommen kann.
> Pwnd!



Und dir sollte mittlerweile auch klar sein das er wegen dem CD auf dem ruhestein nicht einfach mal so zurück nach Shattrath kommt.


----------



## axrabass (27. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht hat er ja seinen RS auch in Shat und kann wegen dem CD nicht mehr zurück nach Shat wenn er in If ist?!

- selfowned


----------



## Acuria (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 


meine beste Freundin verkündete mir das sie mit stolzem Level 71 erstmal auf der Insel Daylies machen würde.

Nur hat sie irgendwann mitbekommen das es da leider nichtmehr so viel an Gold zu Holen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte ich ihr das nicht gesagt würde sie heute noch da oben Farmen, fand ich irgendwie niedlich hihi!!!


----------



## Seracta (27. Dezember 2008)

Also meinen "ungewöhnlichsten" Spieler hatte ich vorgestern.

Ich hab mit meinem Jäger twink bissl im Brachland gequestet und da schrieb mich jemand an, der meinte: "Boah alter, hab grad einen gesehen in meiner Gruppe, der konnte gar nicht spielen. Der war bestimmt Türke." Ich antwortete:" Wie kommst du da drauf, dass er Türke ist?" Er:" Ja Türken können nicht WoW spielen. Des passt gar nicht zu dene." Nach einen für mich so lustigen Unterhaltung in der ich ihm seine politische Einstellung entlocken wollte, kamen noch die kuriosesten Antworten auf meine scheinnaiven Fragen: Wieso? Warum? Hä, versteh ich ned!  zustande. Bis er dann eine Widmung an so nen charismatischen Oberösterreicher losließ, die ihm ein Ticket und so wie ich später erfuhr einen Ban einbrachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der war echt ungwöhnlich dumm, aber ich hatte ein Erfolgserlebnis ^^


----------



## Larmina (27. Dezember 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Um deiner Verwirrung mal entgegenzuwirken:
> Der andere Spieler hatte verdammt recht...
> Wenn du in Shattrath sitzt und jemandem erzählst du kannst wegen RS CD nicht nach IF kommen ist was bei dir falsch. Jedem Menschen sollte inzwischen aufgefallen sein, das man von Shattrath per Portal in alle Hauptstädte kommen kann.
> Pwnd!


Ja aber nicht zurück ohne in die Verwüsteten Lande zu fliegen und das ganze Theater
DOPPELPWND!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seracta schrieb:


> Also meinen "ungewöhnlichsten" Spieler hatte ich vorgestern.
> 
> Ich hab mit meinem Jäger twink bissl im Brachland gequestet und da schrieb mich jemand an, der meinte: "Boah alter, hab grad einen gesehen in meiner Gruppe, der konnte gar nicht spielen. Der war bestimmt Türke." Ich antwortete:" Wie kommst du da drauf, dass er Türke ist?" Er:" Ja Türken können nicht WoW spielen. Des passt gar nicht zu dene." Nach einen für mich so lustigen Unterhaltung in der ich ihm seine politische Einstellung entlocken wollte, kamen noch die kuriosesten Antworten auf meine scheinnaiven Fragen: Wieso? Warum? Hä, versteh ich ned!  zustande. Bis er dann eine Widmung an so nen charismatischen Oberösterreicher losließ, die ihm ein Ticket und so wie ich später erfuhr einen Ban einbrachte
> 
> ...


Ich sag ja immer: Nazis haben einen IQ so hoch wie Bodennebel


----------



## L-MWarFReak (27. Dezember 2008)

Ali-babar schrieb:


> aha... pre BC pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mensch + Zwerg = pre BC pala^^

lass mich raten, du bist ein BC/WotLK nachzügler xDD

@Topic

Ich hab mal einen lvl 16er Gay11 pala durch RFA gezogen, als er wissen wollte, woher man einen Begleiter bekommt, und wie man Fernkampfwaffen + Jäger skills benützt^^

hätte sich vllt. mal den Text beim Erstellen durchlesen sollen xD


MFG


----------



## Camô (27. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Server Ambossar läuft immer noch ein inzwischen Level 80 Krieger rum, der *** heisst. Vor ner langen zeit im BG hatte ich einen kleinen Disput mit ihm, als er mich, da ihm Argumente fehlten, als Juden beschimpfte.

Für die, die es vllt net wissen: Als Krauts bezeichneten im 2. Weltkrieg Alliierte die Nazis. Zudem läuft der Typ auch noch mit ner Glatze rum (Mensch). Aber wie gesagt, er spielt immer noch auf dem Server.


----------



## Toxpack (27. Dezember 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Ambossar läuft immer noch ein inzwischen Level 80 Krieger rum, der *** heisst. Vor ner langen zeit im BG hatte ich einen kleinen Disput mit ihm, als er mich, da ihm Argumente fehlten, als Juden beschimpfte.
> 
> Für die, die es vllt net wissen: Als Krauts bezeichneten im 2. Weltkrieg Alliierte die Nazis. Zudem läuft der Typ auch noch mit ner Glatze rum (Mensch). Aber wie gesagt, er spielt immer noch auf dem Server.



Solange er sich normal benimmt ist es doch wohl scheiss egal... Gibt auch genug leute die sich namen von irgendwelchen Kinderschändern o.ä geben.... diese leute sollten dann schon eher gebannt werden.


----------



## IwanNI (27. Dezember 2008)

Heute erst gesehen:

Ein Level 43 Jäger, der in die Scherbenwelt wollt, damit er seine Kürschnerei weiter skillen konnte.


----------



## Miriell (27. Dezember 2008)

Ihr müsst immer daran denken, dass Kinder auch WoW spielen *fg*
Das das mit dem haste mal 5g damit ich ......
nervt total und wenn du dann nein sagst, wirste noch dumm angemacht.
Aber naja solche Leute muss es ja auch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne.

Liebe Grüße 
Nadja


----------



## jolk (27. Dezember 2008)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Heute erst gesehen:
> 
> Ein Level 43 Jäger, der in die Scherbenwelt wollt, damit er seine Kürschnerei weiter skillen konnte.


klär mich auf was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Larmina (27. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> klär mich auf was ist daran falsch?


Dass die Chancen in der Scherbe zu überleben bzw ein Monster zu töten mit level 43 schon im Minusbereich liegen


----------



## jolk (27. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dass die Chancen in der Scherbe zu überleben bzw ein Monster zu töten mit level 43 schon im Minusbereich liegen


? Shattrahportal und dann in Shatt weiterbilden...


----------



## Der Germane (27. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir wars mal noch in BC zeiten so das ich in meinem PvP Zeugs die Stärke/Critt Sokel drin hatte als Jäger.Die hatte ich aber nur drin weil sie Billig waren.
Da /w mich ein 43 Jäger an und sagt zu mir boah was bist du für ein Gimp.Ich weiß selbst das ich als Jäger keine Stärke brauche.Aber als ich den Jäger betrachtete hatte er 3 Stoff teile an mit Wille und Zauberschaden an. So was find ich immer wieder lustig.

Da dachte ich auch nur : Wen man keine ahnung hatt Fresse halten. Naja hab ihn immer noch auf ignore.


MFG Germane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (27. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> ? Shattrahportal und dann in Shatt weiterbilden...


Weiter SKILLEN und ned LERNEN. Lesen soll ja recht praktisch sein ab und zu im Leben...


----------



## Warp16 (27. Dezember 2008)

aah schön das mein fred zum topic gekommen ist und sich langsam füllt^^
(danke auch an abe^^)
zum topic hätte ich von heute noch das klassische pala klischee anzubieten.
zwerg pala greift mich in boty bay an er lv 50 ich lv80....^^ ich hau 2 mal zu ers 10% dann bubble ruhestein und weg^^
Das is zwar eig ein klischee aber er hats voll erfüllt^^


----------



## Palastarguldan (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finds fies von euch das ihr so böse zu Palas seid aber was ich sagen wollte is:

TOP 3:

3: Als ich gestern jemanden BSF ziehn wollte fiel er ausversehn immer von der Brücke

2: Als ich RF gezogen hab is einer dauernd in die Lava gefallen

1: DK der im Startgebiet sein Mount nich benutzt hat^^


----------



## Borberat (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe letztens (weil ich mir dachte er weiß es bestimmt nicht besser)
Über eine Stunde mit einem DK diskutiert über den nutzen von Stoffrüssi als DK...
Er meinte als Blutdk müsse er einfach nur unendlich viel Ausdauer haben und hat deshalb auch grüne lvl 60er Schuhe Need gewürfelt..

Stundenlang hat er mir versucht zu erklären das er das für nen Kumpel braucht der wäre Blut und brauche Leben..
Ich ihm erklärt das er Nahkämpfer ist etc... alles nett und freundlich gespammt hatte gerade langeweile..
Und nach 1 Stunde!!!!!
Sagt er: Ja das mag ja alles sein aber ich spiel wie ich will und ich nehm das halt!

omg... wenn ihr mal nen DK seht der 40K life hat und nach 2 Hits tot umfällt grüßt ihn mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Palastarguldan schrieb:


> Also ich finds fies von euch das ihr so böse zu Palas seid aber was ich sagen wollte is:
> 
> TOP 3:
> 
> ...


Hey ich bin hier der König der Pala hasser.

Meine top 3

3. Geht an die multiboxer kann nicht verstehen warum das so toll sein soll im PVP immer gegen die wand zu reiten.

2.Ein Typ aus meiner Gilde der sich immer ziehen lassen will erst wollte er auf 55 gezogen werden um ein DK zu machen jetzt will er das man sein DK auf 80 zieht.

1. Ich als einziger in einer DK Randogruppe im Bollwerk und dan wollte der eine DK das ich Tanke als Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich Queste mit einem Freund im Gnomen/Zwergen Startgebiet wir beide waren Schurken. Plötzlich kommt uns ein Zwerg Paladin entgegen und beobachtet uns nach einer weile fragt er uns doch wirklich wie wir uns "unsichtbar machen" xD


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

!k0m1k3r! schrieb:


> Ich queste mittem freund im Gnomen/zwergen startgebiet wir beide zwei Schurken. Plötzlich kommt uns ein Zwerg pala entgegen und beobachtet uns nach einer weile fragt er uns doch wirklich wie wir uns "unsichtbar machen" xD


Geil mich hat mal ein Zweg Pala angesprochen warum er aussiet wie ein Weihnachtsgnom.

Ich hab ihm gesagt da biste in so nem maschine vor IF gegangen drück einfach auf den Buff "XY" in deiner Buffleiste und du bist wider ein Zwerg.

Der Zwerg ach verarsch mich net und is weg.


----------



## Kakalake (30. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> platz 3 belegt bei mir ein sehr dreister spieler der mich 3 mal nach gold fragte (hab immer 5g gegeben nachm 3ten mal dann nimmer) und mich dann noch fragte ob ich ihn ein paar level ziehen kann da ich ja 80 wär un nix mehr zu tun hab. Dann hab ich ihm erklärt das mit 80 das spiel net vorbei sei. (der dachte wohl da käm ein abspann mit credits oder so^^)



So dumm kann er nicht gewesen sein... Er hat 3 mal 5g abgesahnt und hatte ne Chance drauf, ne Instanz gezogen zu werden... denke in diesem Fall bist eher du das "Opfer".
bei den anderen 2 Fällen stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## Viorel (30. Dezember 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den ein Problem mit dem Dk? Wenn er sein Dmg pushen will mein Gott lass ihn doch..
> 
> Platz  3bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..
> Platz  2bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..
> Platz  1bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..



Wer??? Fred Feuerstein oder meinst du Threads?


----------



## mumba (30. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Mage war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm... Mich hat vor kurzem mal einer gefragt ob wir Ihn nicht nach Naxx hochporten könnten, weil er nocht net fliegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also kein Kaltwetterflug, ganz normales fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann man auf LV80 noch net fliegen können. Was hat der in BC gemacht, frag ich mich da.

Naja und solche Leute tragen sich auch noch in Naxx Gruppensuche ein. Haben die überhaupt kein Selbstwertgefühl? oO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeThLeFf (30. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> aah schön das mein fred zum topic gekommen ist und sich langsam füllt^^
> (danke auch an abe^^)
> zum topic hätte ich von heute noch das klassische pala klischee anzubieten.
> zwerg pala greift mich in boty bay an er lv 50 ich lv80....^^ ich hau 2 mal zu ers 10% dann bubble ruhestein und weg^^
> Das is zwar eig ein klischee aber er hats voll erfüllt^^




Also das mit pala und Ruhestein...

Ich spiel selbst nen pala (ich habe gespielt^^) und habe das öfters mal aus spaß gemacht.
Wenn ich zur heimatstadt wollte bin ich erstmal irgendwo in ne hordestadt gerannt, so weit es ging, dann bubbel+RS gestartet, nen Riesenspaß ;-)


----------



## Obilix (30. Dezember 2008)

Also mir fällt dazu ein:

Früher (vor BC) war ich als einziger Random in ne LBRS Gruppe geladen worden da sie gerne ein paar totems mit dabei haben wollte n(bin shamy^^).
Es war ein netter run - die anderen 4 im TS ich nicht, und als der letzte boss lag haben sich alle bedankt und nett gewinkt das der run so gut funktionierte,
Als ich am nächsten Tag on ging hatte ich 4 briefe im Postkarten. Jeder der 4 vom vortag hatte mich angeschrieben und mir eine Gildeneinladung ausgesprochen.

Ic hhabe diese dann angenommen.

Das ist heutzutage mehr als aussergewöhnlich!


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. Dezember 2008)

Lieblingspappenheimer:

Schurken, die extra nen Horden-Char Lvl 1 erstellen um mich als Cheater zu bezeichnen, weil sie mich nicht stunnen können. Als Erklärung: Zorn des Wildtiers (Jäger BM Skillung) und ihre eigene Doofheit, mich angreifen zu wollen ^^

Spammer im Handelschannel, die alles andere schreiben ausser Handel betreiben.

Tanks, die nen Jäger als PvP-Gimp bezeichnen und aus der Gruppe werfen mit der Begründung, "Irreführung macht man nur im PvP"


Witzige Situationen und Personen:
Frage eines Lvl 80er Chars (Pala-Vergelter) ob ich nem Rnd-Raid für Ony (Achievement) beitrete. Lauter Lvl 70er und höher drin aber leider keine volle 40er Gruppe ^^
Ohne Scheiss, der Run wurde abgebrochen. Ich war dann so nett und hab den Pala in meinen Raid eingeladen und wir haben Ony zu zweit gekillt. Seither gehen wir jede Woche zur Drachenlady. Zumal so kurz 75 Gold verdienen is auch nett.

Der Jäger, der mich fragte, was das für ein Skill sei, dass ich mit zwei Katzen rumlaufen könne. Als Erklärung: Gruppenquests mit einem Dudu gemacht.

Der Pala, der neben mir im Seher-Gasthaus erschienen ist (wohl RS benutzt). Mit Bubble an und PvP geflaggt.

Die Personen dies mir einfach nicht glauben wollen, dass die Allianz Blizz Lieblinge sind. Situation war diese. Patch 3.0.2 war draussen, ein Ally-Raid auf OG war im Gange. Ich natürlich an der Verteidigung von Thrall interessiert. Resultat bei 3 40er Ally Raids? Thrall verlor rasch sein Life, weil Horde hats gelaggt wie die Sau. Instant-Casts nach 5 Sek und länger.
Irgendwann wurds mir zu bunt und ich wollte mal wissen wies denn für die Allys ist. Relogg auf alten 70er Ally Char (ja, hasst mich dafür - Dennoch 4 The Horde) und im Handelschannel von SW nachgefragt. Anstatt ner Antwort, gabs nen Invite und nen Port. Thrall als Ally tot, Lags? Null Komma Nix... Instant Pyro waren Instant Pyros.
Das aber nur mal so als witzige Blizzard macht doch Unterschiede bei Fraktionen Aufzählung... Man beachte jedoch die Schurken und Pala Allys von oben. Dann wird klar, dass die Allianz etwas Unterstützung braucht.
Fies is es nur, dass bei Horde schon bei 2 40er Raids auf Exodar (Hauptstadt, nicht Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der Server abgekratzt ist.


----------



## jolk (30. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Weiter SKILLEN und ned LERNEN. Lesen soll ja recht praktisch sein ab und zu im Leben...


Oh, sry dachte der meint dass damit...

@topic mir ist vor ein paar tagen ein lvl 48 Magier begegnet, der im Frostbaum alles geskillt hat, außer Eisige Adern, Kälteeinbruch und dieses Schild..naja und ein paar andere wichtige Skills hat er auch nicht geskillt...


----------



## Yumina (30. Dezember 2008)

*ICH*... bin die ungewöhnlichste Spielerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mich kennt, weiss das

Lg

Yumi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holsinger (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal mit meinem pala nen anderen pala getroffen, wir hatten die gleiche q und killten ein paar mobs, da fällt mir auf dass er weder segen noch siegel benutzt. 

Ich sprech ihn darauf an, als antwort erhalt ich nur ein "wovon redest ühaupt??". Hab mich dann vom acker gemacht, ist nicht meine aufgabe leuten zu erklären wie man nen pala spielt.

mfg


----------



## Yiraja (30. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Hi in diesem (Fun) Fred geht es um die lustigsten/ dümmsten / oder auch bemerkenswertensten spieler.
> (solche freds gibts 2456993657487  mal hab aber grad lust dazu den 2456993657488 ten aufzumachen)
> 
> platz 3 belegt bei mir ein sehr dreister spieler der mich 3 mal nach gold fragte (hab immer 5g gegeben nachm 3ten mal dann nimmer) und mich dann noch fragte ob ich ihn ein paar level ziehen kann da ich ja 80 wär un nix mehr zu tun hab. Dann hab ich ihm erklärt das mit 80 das spiel net vorbei sei. (der dachte wohl da käm ein abspann mit credits oder so^^)
> ...



der schlimmste bist du,
platz 1 gratulation für deinen neuen whine thread
GZ


----------



## Néstron15 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also kenn auch so ne leute die nix checken 

Aba am geilsten is so ein typ der mich jedent ag anschreibt: bist du tank , lust auf hero ini?
Und ich sag imma nein bin heiler so gehts jeden tag ab , aba ich finds iwie witzig



mfg nestron


----------



## blooooooody (30. Dezember 2008)

3. platz: Leute die in BC nicht die hero key's hatten (da gab es elend viele)

2. platz: der mage der durch mich und die anderen durch die halbe ini gewipet hat -.-'

1. platz: Der halb T2 equipter Tank lvl80 für Nexus Hero das ist noch nicht alles, der war noch auf Furor geskillt und kam ohne schild daher... dann haben wir ihn geschmissen diese lachnummer xD


----------



## Viorel (30. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> aah schön das mein fred zum topic gekommen ist und sich langsam füllt^^


Jaaa Fred Feuerstein ist echt der beste^^


Yiraja schrieb:


> der schlimmste bist du,
> platz 1 gratulation für deinen neuen whine thread
> GZ



Da schließe ich mich allerdings an^^


----------



## blaQmind (30. Dezember 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> der schlimmste bist du,
> platz 1 gratulation für deinen neuen whine thread
> GZ


das ist kein whine sondern ein fun thread
hättest du mehr als 1 post gelesen wüsstest du das


----------



## SixNight (30. Dezember 2008)

t4 t5 t6 t7 beweist nicht das jmd. skill hat


----------



## Marius K (30. Dezember 2008)

ich war schwarzfelstiefen und warteten auf der lavainsel noch auf ein gruppenmitglied,So ich habe dann aus spass duell gegen hunter gemacht .Erspringt schiesst usw.er ist auch am gewinnen ,auf einmal hüpft er auf den abgrund zu und hüpft und hüpft und weg...is über die kante gesprungen .Im team channel hörte ich nur verdammt.lustig anzusehen wars aber^^


----------



## oichebaer (30. Dezember 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> plattenmage ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gibt auf Zuluhed nen krassen Feral-Mage... Printer war sein Name xD

Lief zum spaß vor jedem raid mit Siechhufs Feralstab durch die gruppe, und sang im ts welch grandioser Feral-Mage er sei xD

ach ich vermiss die guten alten zeiten^^

so far


----------



## neo1986 (30. Dezember 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Wer??? Fred Feuerstein oder meinst du Threads?


Jo Fred Feuerstein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann mir jemand sagen warum es Fred heißt?
Iste es weil sich mal jemand verschrieben hatte???


----------



## Naho (30. Dezember 2008)

War vor 2 od 3 Tagen HdW , und da waren wir eben 2 Priester.

Der eine (nicht ich) würfelte auf alles bedarf was er nur tragen kann, sogar auf einen dolch mit stärke und beweglichkeit, mit der begründung:

"Ich hab keine Zeit um mir die Items genauer anzusehen, da das Heilen so intensiv ist schau ich nur ob ich es tragen kann und wenn ja, dann mach ich einfach bedarf und kontrolliere erst später"

od im Kral hatte ein Magier 50% vom dmg mit seinem Zauberstab gemacht ^^


----------



## youngceaser (30. Dezember 2008)

oichebaer schrieb:


> Gibt auf Zuluhed nen krassen Feral-Mage... Printer war sein Name xD
> 
> Lief zum spaß vor jedem raid mit Siechhufs Feralstab durch die gruppe, und sang im ts welch grandioser Feral-Mage er sei xD
> 
> ...


habe den stab auch was will man machen wenn kein dudu oder nen verzauberer da ist ?


----------



## mlcwwe (30. Dezember 2008)

Mich regen Leute auf die mit blau grün equip denken sie wären die geilsten.

Damals in SSC hatten wir einen schamie heiler der war blau equipt weil keiner gefragt hatte welches equip er hat also haben wir ihn dann mal mitgenommen und als wir irgendwann mal gewhiped sind sagte er "ihr seid alles noobs" dann hat er die grp verlassen. Als wir das healmeter anguckten war er an letzter stelle aber tut so als ob er ssc alleine heilen könnte.


----------



## Dropz (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich und 2 Freunde +2rnds(schurke+tank) in RF mitten in der ini sagt der schurke:Ich geh ma afk wixxen!Ich und meine Freunde konnten uns net mehr halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forderz (30. Dezember 2008)

Heute, das fand ich echt doof

Mein DK ist seit 2-3 Wochen 80... mit meiner alten Gilde konnte ich nie Naxx gehen, aus zeitlichen Gründen usw.. war ja auch nicht tragisch

Das EQ von meinem DK sieht so aus :
das meisste ist blue Kram aus Heros, 1 Markenteil (schwer als dd ne grp zu finden, gibt da ja 10000 von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ), unbuffed (also ohne Raidbuffs/Debuffs etc) komme ich auf ~1600-1800 dps, was wie ich finde ausreicht mit meinem EQ

heute dann Hero grp gesucht, werd ich /w ob ich lust auf Naxx 10er habe, und Naxx ist wie wir alle wissen, keine grosse Herausforderung (zumindest nach dem was ich lese/höre)

jedoch fand er meinen DPS zu low, 2500 sollten es doch unbuffed sein... ich finds ne Frechheit, von DDs so viel abzuverlangen

klar, man will durch ne Ini schnell durch, aber trotzdem, geb causals ne chance^^

mimimi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (30. Dezember 2008)

hdw: es droppt ein item das ca so aussieht:

schwere rüstung
6 ausdauer
4 intelligenz
5 zaubermacht


es wird gewürfelt:

mage (ich) gier
krieger gier
jäger gier
druide gier
hexer bedarf


wieso bedarf?
mein bruder hat nen krieger der brauch das.....


----------



## jolk (30. Dezember 2008)

@greshnak ahja du würfelst mit deinem magier auf schwere rüssi und beschwerst dich, dass der ehxer es dir wegwürfeln will xD

edit.: du hast editiert stimmst?!

edit.: aber solche leute gibts immer besonders in low inis einfach erklären, dass warris sowas nicht brauchen, und dass 1loot vor 3loot geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashrokse (30. Dezember 2008)

> Heute, das fand ich echt doof
> 
> Mein DK ist seit 2-3 Wochen 80... mit meiner alten Gilde konnte ich nie Naxx gehen, aus zeitlichen Gründen usw.. war ja auch nicht tragisch
> 
> ...



Tanks sollen sich super equip besorgen bevor sie Raiden können.

Heiler sollen sich super equip besorgen bevor sie Raiden können.

Wenn der grüne DD sich equip besorgen soll fängt er an zu heulen und sagt den Heilern und Tanks
das sie halt besseres Equip brauchen damit sie ihn auch durchziehen können.


----------



## Greshnak (30. Dezember 2008)

hab ma gequestet in 1k nadeln, ich mage mit jäger, haben nen pala getroffen. ich frag mich wieso der aura des frostwiederstands anhatte. der jäger hat aus spaß zu mir gesagt: die gegner hier machen feuerbälle, er benutzt die aura weil die is kalt und so friren die feuerbäle ein


ich glaub das dachte der pala wirklich


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2008)

Greshnak schrieb:


> hdw: es droppt ein item das ca so aussieht:
> 
> schwere rüstung
> 6 ausdauer
> ...



Solche Knoobs würden bei mir hochkant aus der Gruppe fliegen. :>

Also tut mir wirklich leid aber wie dämlich muss man eigentlich sein?! Warri + ZM...naja wer so wenig INT hat braucht das natürlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar ja auch das man BOP Items so schön tauschen kann :]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDITH: Um noch was sinnvolles beizutragen...also ungewöhnliche Spieler gibts schon einige...z.B. dem Jäger dem ICH erklären muss das BM eig ne ziemlich üble DMG-Skillung ist obwohl ich noch nie wirklich nen Hunter gezockt hab...und ihm dann erklären das DPS Damage per Second heißt und 1300DPS nicht ultrasuperhyperimba sind sondern eig nicht wirklich viel fürn BM.

Ungewöhnlich find ich auch die Leute die JETZT Kara, ZA etc gehen...mit 80. Aha? Ja ne is klar ne?! Was farmt man da als Nicht-VZ (kk Mungo und Scharfrichter gibts ja da, also das mal aussen vor lassen) Crapequip vllt? Ruf für ne Fraktion nach der keine Sau mehr pfeift? Oder nen IMBA Rekord mit Kara Time Run unter 7 Stunden Spielzeit? Und den Leuten die gerne Naxx, Obsidian etc gehen würden fehlen Tanks, Heiler etc...naja klar die alten Raidinstanzen sind ja auch alle so neu und toll und außergewöhnlich, die sieht man ja zum 1. Mal :]

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Forderz (31. Dezember 2008)

Ashrokse schrieb:


> Wenn der grüne DD sich equip besorgen soll fängt er an zu heulen und sagt den Heilern und Tanks
> das sie halt besseres Equip brauchen damit sie ihn auch durchziehen können.



von grünem EQ war nie die rede, sondern von hero items und markenkram... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und klar kann man ja wohl von nem tank erwarten das er zB critimmun ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (31. Dezember 2008)

bei meinem bruder der supergeile dk hat die gegner gepullt obwohl healer schon laaange oom war, priest der trotz ss geist freilässt....



der hexer hat schaden gemacht der konnte nicht raus leider
wer weiß vllt brauch sein bruder die 6 ausdauer naja bedarf hate ja kein anderer also wars nicht so schlimm


----------



## jolk (31. Dezember 2008)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich find ich auch die Leute die JETZT Kara, ZA etc gehen...mit 80. Aha? Ja ne is klar ne?! Was farmt man da als Nicht-VZ (kk Mungo und Scharfrichter gibts ja da, also das mal aussen vor lassen) Crapequip vllt? Ruf für ne Fraktion nach der keine Sau mehr pfeift? Oder nen IMBA Rekord mit Kara Time Run unter 7 Stunden Spielzeit?


mir hat kara etc auch net gefallen und habe deswegen ne retro geilde gemacht und mit lauter 60 mc ony usw gecleart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manchmal auch nur mit 70 dann aber sehr wenigen^^ ----> man spielt um spaß zu haben, nicht um die imbaleedneusten items zu bekommen also lass sie machen worauf sie lust haben/wodran sie spaß finden



Greshnak schrieb:


> priest der trotz ss geist freilässt....


hat mein freund mal als wir zu 3 hdw gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ui haben wir uns aufgeregt als wir nach dme wipe alle laufen mussten....


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (31. Dezember 2008)

Avane schrieb:


> Wieso hast du den ein Problem mit dem Dk? Wenn er sein Dmg pushen will mein Gott lass ihn doch..
> 
> Platz  3bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..
> Platz  2bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..
> Platz  1bei mir : Sinnlose Freds..




Roflmao^^
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass Ratten ca. 24 Life haben und er (wenn er sie tötet) sein Dmg um 24 pusht xD
SINNVOLL!!!!! 
Und Platz 1 bei mir: sinnlose Flames wie deiner.


btt.: Ich war mit paar Leuten aus der Gilde in Gun'Drak (die ini im Norden Drak Tharons) welche ab (ich glaube) ca. 78 ist.
Auf jeden Fall war ein rnd. dd dabei, welcher aufgrund seines niedrigen lvls (genaues lvl weiß ich nichtmehr) nicht geportet werden konnte und wir eh dafür waren jemanden zu suchen der die Gegner trifft. Auf die mehrmals bestätigte Aussage das er nicht geportet werden könne flamte er die grp. als Noobs und Spacken und meinte wir seien alle zu dumm zum porten xD
Wir haben uns im Ts weggeschmissen^^...
Oder auch gut fand ich als ich von einem Pala (ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich Heiler bin (sieht man an der Baumgestalt)) immer mit SdM gebufft wurde^^

Leider kann ich nicht alles aufzählen da ich heute Nacht noch schlafen will...
MfG


----------



## Kamar (31. Dezember 2008)

Platz 3 - Spieler  die immer nach Gold fragen (beste war ein DK (64) der nach 750g für den Bär in Dalaran gefragt hat)

Platz 2 - Spieler die fragen ob sie irrgenwelche inis gezogen werden

Platz 1 - Die die einfach abhauen nach einen wipe in ner hero und dann nichtmal 1k dps fahren...


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (31. Dezember 2008)

Soldus schrieb:


> oder auch: mit meinem hordentwink hexer lvl 30 geh ich kral. eigentlich ist die gruppe ganz gutdoch dann merke ich dass der jäger kein pet dabei hat.....ich sage ihm darauf dass er das pet rufen soll daraufhin ist die antwort:
> ''Habe kein pet.''
> ich:'' wieso?''
> er:'' hab noch keins gefunden das mir gefallen hat''
> ...




Dir ist  aber schon bewusst das man, so oder so, erst mit lvl 10 sein erstes Pet bekommt oder?


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (31. Dezember 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Um deiner Verwirrung mal entgegenzuwirken:
> Der andere Spieler hatte verdammt recht...
> Wenn du in Shattrath sitzt und jemandem erzählst du kannst wegen RS CD nicht nach IF kommen ist was bei dir falsch. Jedem Menschen sollte inzwischen aufgefallen sein, das man von Shattrath per Portal in alle Hauptstädte kommen kann.
> Pwnd!




Ich glaub er meint, dass er aufgrund seines "CD" nicht mehr nach Shatt zurück kommt und außerdem ist es nicht seine Pflicht zu ihm zu kommen, wenn er was will kann er sich selbst herbemühen....-.- so viel dazu


----------



## Thryon (31. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Eindeutig ja..
> Boah tut das weh
> 
> 
> ...




Bei den Lowies muss ich dir recht geben...ja ich helfe ja gerne aber ich will nicht jeden Level 1 Mob killen und dem dann auch noch 50Gold schenken (ich kenn den nicht mal...HALLO?)
Naja...aber es gibt sie leider und sie verfolgen dich...vielleicht warten sie schon unter deinem Bett...und spammen dich an sobald du den Wow gestartet hast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (31. Dezember 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Hi in diesem (Fun) Fred geht es um die lustigsten/ dümmsten / oder auch bemerkenswertensten spieler.
> (solche freds gibts 2456993657487  mal hab aber grad lust dazu den 2456993657488 ten aufzumachen)
> 
> platz 3 belegt bei mir ein sehr dreister spieler der mich 3 mal nach gold fragte
> ...



Solche Anfragen beantworte ich immer folgendermaßen:

Ich öffne das Handelsfenster -packe 1000 Gold rein - und mache dann>>>>>nix.


----------



## notoes (31. Dezember 2008)

/4 heiler+dd suchen 2rnd dd + tank f. hdz4 hero /w me (ich dd , heiler guter kumpel) (-meine grp-)

/w mage *invite*
/w shadow *invite*

/4 suchen noch tank f. hdz4 hero /w me

/w hunter (lvl 17) "go inv" 

ok ich inv...aus spaß...frag ob er mich verarschen will (natürlich im hinterkopp das der umloggen will)

/p [ich] : logg bitte um 
/p [hunter]: noch quest fertsch machen.
/p [ich] : ok 

20 mins spaeter...ich sag : logg pls auf tank...er: welcher tank? passt doch so...(war morgens halb 11) *kick*...

/p [mage] : gib ma pls lead (ich denk ok, wird n tank haben)

*ihr wurdet aus der gruppe entfernt...

ok...also whisper ich den mage, was das soll. antwort : sie (der hunter/tank?) will dich nicht in IHRER grp...LOL
2 mins spaeter ich krieg inv ...krass denk ich, nehm aber an, werd wieder gekickt, schneller flame, 
heiler (kumpel) angeschrieben dasser grp leaved) -15 mins spaeter neue grp, aufm weg nach hdz...

1std spaeter.../4 mitgliedersuche geschaut : mage, hunter(lvl17) und shadow suchen ne grp ...

gut war auch:
-der lvl 21 undeath rogue der mich fragte ob ich t2 mit ihm farmen kann...(pre bc)
-der lvl 60 hunter der komplett lbrs die meinung vertreten hat man koennte sein pet NICHT wegstecken...
ich wie ich dachte ich sei verstohlen ( wars natuerlich nicht)
-der 70er hunter der sagte er haette t4 hunter auf ebay gekauft , war aber nach inv FULL t2 (kara event)
-der mage der portal machen wollte aber single port machte
-der schamane der meinte healglyphen sein zu teuer , geht auch mit dmg glyphen..(hero)
-selber schamane der bei drei anläufen ausschließlich mich (dd) overhealt statt den tank auch nur ein einziges mal zu heilen...und nach flame wegen healaggro grp + gilde leaved.
-der priester der in bsf schaden mit seinem stab machte
-der 70er rogue der mich fragte wo man äxte lernen koennte
-der 41er rogue der mich fragte warum ich 2 schwerter tragen kann
-der 70er warri der wissen wollte wies nach schwerem wollverband weitergeht...

koennt noch std lang so weitergehn...is mir aber zu spaet

guten rutsch ins neue jahr 

notoes


----------



## Thryon (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne jemanden der hat sich schonmal bedrunken mit ner Gruppe Düsterbruch gewagt.
Gut das wäre ja noch eins aber jetzt kommts...tank fängt an zu pullen Heiler helad die anderen machen Schaden aber was macht den der Ork Schammi (Verstärker)? 
Steht der jetzt tatsächlich nur rum? 
Oder hat der jetzt gerade wirklich gefragt was er denn jetzt mache solle? xD
Naja...ein paar Wipes später...(der Schammi hat mitlerweile ein bisschen Schaden gemacht)...kommt plötzlich eine Nachricht vom Besagten im Gruppenchat: "Wisst ihr eigentlich wo denn hier der Bahnhof ist?" 
Naja der Abend war zwar nicht erfolgreich...aber es war zumindest witzig xD



Aber jetzt kommt das peinliche daran...ich war der Ork Schammi der in Düsterbruch nach nem Bahnhof gefragt habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es war witzig und ich denke ich werde es nie vergessen wie die Gruppenmitglieder beinahe gestorben vor Lachen sein müssen als sie den Satz aufblenden sahen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja das wars vorerst von mir.

Euer Thryon


----------



## anticipation (31. Dezember 2008)

legendary...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (31. Dezember 2008)

(Vorne  weg ich weisn icht wie dieser Spieler in gleich besagtem Gebiet gekommen ist evtl. Port (?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

In der Boreanischen Tundra genauer gesagt auf Kaltara, dieser kleinen Eisinsel, suchte ein lvl 23 Schamane nach einer Gruppe für den Nexus und , nachdem mehrere Spieler in auf seinen lvl ``aufmerksam`` geamcht haben, hat behauptet `` ach das schaff ich doch eh allein...``

Keine Weiteren Fragen euer Ehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Unfaith (31. Dezember 2008)

ich laufe gerade mit meinem 26er palatwink durch sw, reitet ein schurke lvl 52 vorbei, stoppt, reeitet zurück, spammt /lol
bewirft mich mit schweren lederbällen

ich frag ihn was das soll->igno-.-


----------



## Harloww (31. Dezember 2008)

anticipation schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Total. Mir platzt der Darm vor Lachen. So eine Sauerei


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2008)

Unfaith schrieb:


> ich laufe gerade mit meinem 26er palatwink durch sw, reitet ein schurke lvl 52 vorbei, stoppt, reeitet zurück, spammt /lol
> bewirft mich mit schweren lederbällen
> 
> ich frag ihn was das soll->igno-.-



Namen merken, aufn Main umloggen und den flamen bis er heulend zur Mami läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei manchen Leuten frag ich mich echt, wie oft sie als Babies vom Wickeltisch mitm Kopf zuerst aufn Boden geflogen sind.


----------



## manfrud (31. Dezember 2008)

so etwas ist mir auch mal untergekommen...ungewöhnlich blind ist das

das hat mich ein 55er dk gefragt...ich meine um die stadt nicht zu finden muss man ja schon WIRKLICH was haben


----------



## Davatar (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mal nen Multiboxer beim Questen mit 5 Magiern (oder warens Schamanen? ka...) gesehn, dachte sowas gibts nur auf amerikanischen Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (31. Dezember 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich sag ja immer: Nazis haben einen IQ so hoch wie Bodennebel



Mit dem kleinen Unterschied das Bodennebel eine Daseinsberechtigung hat.....


Die Top3? Da wird schwer!^^

Platz 3: Die Heilerin die felsenfest behauptet hat das Heilungen kaum aggro erzeugt und ein blauer Tank ohne CC im Bollwerk Hero locker 4-5 Mobs halten müßte! 
            (es sei dazu gesagt das antanken dort sowieso ein absolutes NoGo war...)

Platz 2: Der DK der mich ständig angeflüstert hat, das er mir zeigen will was er für ein tolles Portal erstellen kann.

Platz 1: Mein DK weil ich mich gewundert habe warum ich ein Duell im Startgebiet haushoch verliere und mir erst DANACH eingefallen ist, das ich ja auch ohne Lv-up
            Punkte vergeben kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (31. Dezember 2008)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich find ich auch die Leute die JETZT Kara, ZA etc gehen...mit 80. Aha? Ja ne is klar ne?! Was farmt man da als Nicht-VZ (kk Mungo und Scharfrichter gibts ja da, also das mal aussen vor lassen) Crapequip vllt? Ruf für ne Fraktion nach der keine Sau mehr pfeift? Oder nen IMBA Rekord mit Kara Time Run unter 7 Stunden Spielzeit? Und den Leuten die gerne Naxx, Obsidian etc gehen würden fehlen Tanks, Heiler etc...naja klar die alten Raidinstanzen sind ja auch alle so neu und toll und außergewöhnlich, die sieht man ja zum 1. Mal :]



Diese Leute gehen dahin, weil es Ihnen Spass macht. Aber sowas werden manche Leute nie verstehen. So Leute wie Du sind schuld das man so selten nen FunRaid für die alten RaidInis zusammen bekommt *traurig den Kopf schüttelt*


B2T: Der "ungewöhnlichste" Spieler der mit begegnet ist, war ein Orc Schamane der die Leute am ZA Portstein vom Tempelvorsprung abgeballtert hat, dann von da oben runtersprang und sich dann wunderte warum ihn die Wachen angriffen. Das ganze hat er drei mal nacheinander abgezogen und ist dann per Ruhestein ins Nirvana verschwunden. Was der sich dabei gedacht hat wüsste ich immer noch gerne.


----------



## Greshnak (31. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> @greshnak ahja du würfelst mit deinem magier auf schwere rüssi und beschwerst dich, dass der ehxer es dir wegwürfeln will xD
> 
> edit.: du hast editiert stimmst?!
> 
> ...




ne ich finds nur doof einfach si bedarf zu machen, und ich hab gier gemacht damit ich es verkaufen kann


----------



## jolk (31. Dezember 2008)

Greshnak schrieb:


> ne ich finds nur doof einfach si bedarf zu machen, und ich hab gier gemacht damit ich es verkaufen kann


mein satz war auch eher ironisch.....da du da erst bedarf stehen hattest und es dann durch editierung verändert hast...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiliboy (31. Dezember 2008)

4nX schrieb:


> zu 3. bei solchen Leuten fällt mir einfach nur immerwieder Mud aus dem ersten Gothic ein (nur schade das man die nicht genausoleicht entsorgen kann)



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Antworten, gehts um ungewöhnliche oder nervige Spieler?

@ Topic:
Platz 3:
Multiboxer
Platz 2:
Spieler die an Pve und Pvp desinteressiert sind..(gibts wirklich)
Platz 1:
Der eine Spieler der ohne Monsterkills auf 80 kommen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Greshnak (31. Dezember 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> mein satz war auch eher ironisch.....da du da erst bedarf stehen hattest und es dann durch editierung verändert hast...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ööh eigl nicht aber ich hatte da gier


----------



## Komicus (31. Dezember 2008)

Durotar vor ein paar Wochen mit meinem Schami twink,damals lvl 14.Laufe grad auf OG zu,vor den Toren wie immer Duelle.Fordert mich ein taurenkrieger zu einem duell, ich lehne ab.stehe am briefkaste bei der Bank lese ich im /2 ein paar Flames gegen mich vom Tauren der ein Duell wollte.Meine Antwort,ein freundlicher hinweis das ich lvl 14 bin und er lvl 70.Ein paar flames im /2 später steh ich mit lvl 14 vor OG, duell angenommen *zack* verloren,der Taure Springt um mich rum und haut ein /lol+/spit macro nach dem anderen auf mich raus, ein Priest heilt mich,ich gratuliere ihm zu diesem Knappen sieg -.- und bin wieder in OG,diesmal im AH als er im /2 allen erzählt wie grandios er ist und mich im duell fertig gemacht hab.Nach einem "/2 Und du bist nur 56lvl höher als ich,fetten fetten respekt" hat er 5 minuten später allen mit Tikets gedroht und bei solchen scheiss naps die alle nicht spielen können den server zu wechseln XD

Das war bisher mein highlight(highlite?oO?)

gruss Komi


----------



## RhaoK (2. Januar 2009)

-Während den Schlotternächten 2008, bei Goldhain: Ich reite auf meinem Besen, spricht mich ein Lvl 70 Schurke an: "Woher bekommt man den?" - "Der droppt beim Kopflosen Reiter im Scharlachroten Kloster" - "Können wir den holen gehen?". Ich war an dem Tag noch nicht dort, dachte ok, inv, suchte auch gleich den Rest der Gruppe zusammen. Die Gruppe kam zusammen, ich und der Rest außer ihm und dem healer flogen schon zur Ini, flüstert er zu mir: "Wie kommt man dort hin?" - "Flieg zum Zugwindlager, dann lauf zur Ini in Tirisfal". Dann fand er erst ne Weile das Zugwindlager auf der Map beim Greifenmeister nicht, er fand "oben in den Pestländern" nur die Kapelle des ..., da das Zugwindlager wohl weit unten in den W. Pestländern liegt . Ich sagte freundlich wenn du es noch nicht aufgedeckt hast kannst hier nicht mitmachen, dann irgendwie hat er es doch geschafft. Wir freundlicherweise warteten auf ihn, ritten zusammen hin (sonst würd er wahrscheinlich den Weg nicht finden). Davor waren ne Menge Lvl 70 Hordler, sie killten ihn und noch einen aus der Gruppe, fragt ihn auf einmal einer aus der Gruppe "Warum belebst dich beim Geistheiler wieder?". Darauf gab er keine Antwort, er war gleich wieder tot und rezte wieder beim Geistheiler. Nachdem er es in die Ini geschafft hat warteten wir noch auf den Healer. Damit er weiß was er gleich zu tun hat flüsterte ich zu ihm wie er den kopflosen Reiter beschwört. Sofort danach, ganz spontan und unerwartet (für den Rest der Gruppe) erschien der kopflose Reiter, wipe^^ Wir stellten ihn zur Rede was diese Aktion sollte, wieder keine Antwort, er schien überfordert zu sein. Nachdem der healer da war legten wir den Reiter, jeder beschwor ihn einmal, der Besen droppte einmal. Jeder von uns außer ihm hatte den Besen schon, alle wählten Gier, was wählte er wohl?: Gier! Und er bekam ihn nicht... . Klar ist WoW nur ein Spiel, aber ich kann es wirklich nicht verstehen wie man sowas spielt und dann noch so weit kommt (lvl 70) wenn man nur so wenig vom Spiel versteht/ verstehen will. Und keiner mit etwas Grips im Kopf kann mir sagen dass man mit Lvl 70 noch nicht bemerkt hat dass man nicht nur beim Geistheiler sich wiederbeleben kann. Vielleicht hat er aber auch nur den Account seines Freundes, Bruders etc. gehackt... . Es war wohl nicht mein "bester" Tag beim Kopflosen Reiter, aber dennoch war es für die ganze Gruppe (außer ihm natürlich) recht amüsant...^^


-Noch was tolles: Schon ne Weile her, bei einem Gruppenquest in Nagrand, ich glaub es war freitags abends. Während dem Kampf ganz plötzlich war einer aus der Gruppe offline. Nach ner Weile kam er wieder on:
[Er]: sry^^
[Ich]: disco?
[Er]: Ne in der Disco hats keine Computer, ich bin daheim

-Es soll ja auch schon Hunter gegeben haben, die versucht haben so ne leopardenähnliche Katze zu zähmen, die mit Character- und Gildennamen "über sich" durch die Hauptstädte rannte...^^


----------



## Turican (2. Januar 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...




Und was hat Ausrüstung mit Können zu tun? Nichts
werd erwachsen


----------



## Harloww (2. Januar 2009)

Ali-babar schrieb:


> aha... pre BC pala
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch wenn du erst seit Mai 08 spielst, alter Schwede.. du tust schon weh.


----------



## ToLoseOne'sLife (2. Januar 2009)

Die " Ausergewöhnlichsten Spieler " sind ...
--------------------------------------------------

Als WotLK erschien und sich alle einen DK erstellten, war es doch recht erschreckend !?!
Diese übermächtige Klasse, lag so offt Tot im Dreck, das man sich schon fragte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zu den " Ausergewöhnlichsten Spieler " ^^

MFG


----------



## Lighthelios (2. Januar 2009)

Mich hat mal einer angweispert ob ich ihm was verzaubern kann. Hab dann zu ihm gesagt das ich keine Mats habe und er meinte: "Na dann kauf sie pls im AH". Er hat mich dann noch 10 Minuten lang angewispert und ich hab ihn einfach ignoriert ^^

Oder Gestern war ich gerade mit meinem 31er Dudu unterwegs, dann war da ein pvp geflagter Horden Dudu (so zwischen 70 und 80) und wollte ein Duell. Hab dann abgelehnt und der Idiot hat mich dann richtig verfolgt und wollte sich ständig duellieren.

Es gibt auch 80er Zwerge die Fragen wo sie Bronzebart finden...


----------



## Nîghtsoul (2. Januar 2009)

hatte da mal nen schönen hunter vor og:

bin selber bm-hunter und wollte ihn aus spaß zum duell herausfordern.


er war full s2-equipt, inklusive zubehör etc. mein equip lag zwischen t4 und t5


er: meinste das ernst?
ich: ja
er: du wirst verlieren!
ich: nimm an und mach


er nimmt an (ist mm) und verliert natürlich.

flamet mich erstmal übelst zu, dass ich zorn des wildtiers benutzt hab, da ja sein geskillter streuschuss nicht wirkt (war vor patch 3.0).

dann haben wir um ihn zu beruhigen nen duell ohne zorn gemacht, das hat er dann mit 200 hp knapp gewonnen und wieder übelst geflamet.

nach einem dritten duell (wieder mit zorn) und dem üblichen mimimi, dass ich klassenskills benutze, landete ich auf igno, tat es ihm nach und ritt nach og rein.



der zweite hunter hat im tempel von atal'hakkar immer gepullt und wollte sein pet tanken lassen. ich wunderte mich, warum er nach 2 schüssen schon die aggro hatte und fragte ihn, ob er knurren an oder aus hatte (war auch vor patch 3.0).

seine antwort: was ist knurren?
ich: das erzeugt pet-aggro, lernste bbeim lehrer
er: muss ich mal schauen, fands bisher unwichtig und habs nicht gelernt.


er war lvl 48 und sein pet konnte nicht knurren -.-


in diesem sinne....frohes neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (2. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ich hasse solche DDs in Instanzen
> die immer nach vorne rennen
> (obwiohl der Tank ziehmlich weit hinten ist)
> und gleich mit irgendwas pullen.
> Dann muss ich den erst so lange hochheilen bis der Tank kommt...




das kenne ich auch als heiler...das sind die die immer fragen kannste recount posten...einfach nur geil auf dps...antanken is von gestern =P


----------



## Gallaga (2. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ich hasse solche DDs in Instanzen
> die immer nach vorne rennen
> (obwiohl der Tank ziehmlich weit hinten ist)
> und gleich mit irgendwas pullen.
> Dann muss ich den erst so lange hochheilen bis der Tank kommt...



Lass ihn sterbern, dann lässt er das demnächst!


----------



## Djendra (2. Januar 2009)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> top^^



Das erinnert mich an den Magier, den ich die Tage in Dalaran gesehen habe, der vor dem Haus mit den Portal, ein Portal nach IF gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Néstron15 schrieb:


> Also kenn auch so ne leute die nix checken
> 
> Aba am geilsten is so ein typ der mich jedent ag anschreibt: bist du tank , lust auf hero ini?
> Und ich sag imma nein bin heiler so gehts jeden tag ab , aba ich finds iwie witzig
> ...




Ich habe genau umgekehrt das Problem und es ist auch immer nur von einem angewispert. Er sucht regelmäßig einen Heiler und fragt mich, ob ich Heiler bin und ich antworte ihm jedesmal das ich Feral bzw. Katze.


----------



## Borberat (2. Januar 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> nr.2 mage macht auf krieger arkane intellegenz^^



EY Das mach ich auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann muss der nicht dumm sterben! .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dede1511 (2. Januar 2009)

Also mein schönstes Erlebnis war folgendes:

Mit meinem 70er Hexer war ich in einer Gruppe für Schattenlabby. Jedenfalls wir am gerade am porten, alle waren da, kam ein Post im Allgemeinchannel:
"Ey ich hab rausgefunden wie man in den GM Mode kommt, kombiniert einfach die Taste F4 und Alt und ihr seid direkt drin"
Ich mir noch so gedacht wer wohl auf so was reinfällt. Doch waren urplötzlich zwei meiner Gruppenmitglieder Offline. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich jedenfalls kaum halten können. Kam auch von beiden keine Antwort auf die Frage warum sie off waren.


SO long


----------



## o0Salcin0o (2. Januar 2009)

Djendra schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an den Magier, den ich die Tage in Dalaran gesehen habe, der vor dem Haus mit den Portal, ein Portal nach IF gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach das aus Gewohnheit auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (2. Januar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> EY Das mach ich auch immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach ich als mage auch immer zuerst auf die tanks (die haben das am nötigsten) und da mein main tank ist, krieg ich nach dem buff sogar nen "danke" zu stande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (2. Januar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> das kenne ich auch als heiler...das sind die die immer fragen kannste recount posten...einfach nur geil auf dps...antanken is von gestern =P




Ja leider. Es zählt nur noch DPS. Antanken , ne warum ist ja eh der Tank schuld, wenn etwas passiert. Ich brauche z.B. min 15 sek., um 4 Mobs dann auch dauerhaft an mich zu binden. Werde aber fast immer von einem Pyroschlag/Blitzschlag/Taifun/Hurrikan oder what ever überholt usw. ...................^^


----------



## RhaoK (2. Januar 2009)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich find ich auch die Leute die JETZT Kara, ZA etc gehen...mit 80. Aha? Ja ne is klar ne?! Was farmt man da als Nicht-VZ (kk Mungo und Scharfrichter gibts ja da, also das mal aussen vor lassen) Crapequip vllt? Ruf für ne Fraktion nach der keine Sau mehr pfeift? Oder nen IMBA Rekord mit Kara Time Run unter 7 Stunden Spielzeit? Und den Leuten die gerne Naxx, Obsidian etc gehen würden fehlen Tanks, Heiler etc...naja klar die alten Raidinstanzen sind ja auch alle so neu und toll und außergewöhnlich, die sieht man ja zum 1. Mal :]
> 
> *kopfschüttel*


 
Der einzige Sinn von WoW für uns "normale" Spieler (jetzt nicht die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard... ) ist es Spaß daran zu haben und nicht sich binnen kürzester Zeit das beste obergeilste Superequip aus Inis die einem evtl. überhaupt nicht gefallen zu besorgen. Diese Leute haben Spaß an den alten Raidinis, also lass sie doch!

Ich habe mir WoW zu BC-Zeiten mit der Battle Chest-Packung geholt, in dem Spielberater zu Classic WOW der dabei war steht z.B. (wenn du es genau wissen willst auf Seite 14 unten rechts^^):"Beim Hochleveln und Lösen von Quests gibt es keine strikten Zeitvorgaben; sie können ohne Rücksicht ihr eigenes Tempo gehen. _Jagen sie eine Woche lang Kodos in Mulgore oder erforschen sie ganz Kalimdor mit Stufe 20.  Nichts, was sie in World of Warcraft tun können, ist verschwendete Zeit._ Eine ganze Welt liegt Ihnen zu Füßen - genießen sie jeden Augenblick!"
Wenn ein 80iger nun z.B. statt in Inis etc. zu gehen stundenlang im Brachland rumreitet, von Nord nach Süd, von Süd nach Nord, von Ost nach West, von West nach Ost, die für ihn wunderschöne Landschaft "genießt", Spaß daran hat etc., dann erfüllt er nicht weniger als den Sinn des Spiels!!

Zu deinem letzten Satz: Ja natürlich jeder spielt schon solang wie du, jeder hat gleich wenn er vor wotlk 70 wurde nur raidinis im Sinn (mit sammelberufen farmen, gold machen, dailies in skettis, ogrila, quel danas, epic flugmount erreichen (ohne raidinis), den Netherdrachen holen... sobald man das Flugmount hat einfach mal zum Spaß über die Scherbenwelt düsen... ne das alles gibts ja nicht man geht ja gleich raiden...) ... . Und jeder war schon vor wotlk 70, Leute die erst z.B. ende November oder im Dezember 08 mit ihrem ersten Character 70 wurden und dann gleich weiterlevelten ohne in inis zu gehen (und dies alles was man vorher mit 70 machte jetzt mit 80 nachholen wollen) gibt es natürlich nicht... .

Zu den Fraktionen: Und wenn sie ein tolles Mount, Pet, Rezept im Angebot haben oder man einfach den Wappenrock will?? Oder wenn einem die Fraktion wegen der Landschaft, ihrem Aussehen, wegen der Hintergrundstory etc. einfach gefällt?? Aber da kommen solche Typen wie du ja immer mit "Das Mount fliegt auch net schneller als das was du schon hast" "Wozu brauchst du das Haustier?" "Das Rezept ist unwichtig, ist eh nur crap was man damit herstellt, schon viel zu niedrigstufig..." usw..  Und falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast: auch bei alten Fraktionen ehrfürchtig zu werden wird mit einem Erfolg belohnt, manche wollen die "rezeptliste" bei ihrem Beruf komplettieren egal ob das rezept noch was bringt oder net, manche sind z.B. hinter dem Albinodrachen her... .

Gehst du nicht z.B. ab und zu in niedrigstufige Gebiete/ Inis die dir gefallen und schaust die schöne Landschaft etc. an?? Bist du noch nie z.B. mit deinem Flugmount auf einem hohen, zu Fuß unerreichbaren Berggipfel oder einer schwebenden Insel z.B. in Nagrand gelandet und hast die Landschaft angeschaut, n paar schöne sreenshots gemacht etc.?? Dies ist zwar so gesehen "sinnlos", macht aber Spaß und erfüllt damit den einzigen Sinn des Spiels!!

*(noch viel mehr) kopfschüttel*

aber zum Thema, da fällt mir noch was ein: 
habe mal ein Warlock getroffen, der war so lvl 40-50, und hat noch keinen einzigen Talentpunkt verteilt, ich sprach ihn darauf an, er wusste noch so gut wie garnichts über das skillen und hielt es auch nicht für wichtig...^^


----------



## Shadowforce2 (2. Januar 2009)

gestern mit meinem 29er pvp-schurken (jaja ich weiss: "unfair","sinnlos","mimimimimimimi") erstmal ne runde ws gemacht. war vorher schon ein paarmal drin,kannte also ein paar aus der grp.und da war ein lvl 21 wl mit dem titel gefreiter ( kriegste hinterhergeschmissen wenn du grad nix zu tun hast und open-pvp machst) und er meinte allen ernstes wir sollten alle auf ihn hören,er sei der beste und würde über allen stehen,denn ER habe ja den UNGLAUBLICH tollen titel "gefreiter".nachdem er sich dann 10 min lang beschwert hat dass ein druide (der seinen job gut machte) die flagge nicht holen konnte,habe ich ihn auf igno gesetzt,denn er hat die ganze zeit nur rumkommandiert und angegeben,sprich er hat nich das geringste zum sieg beigetragen,weder hat er vernünftig gedefft,noch vernünftig gekämpft. und gerade solche leute regen mich auf. naja kommt halt immer vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (2. Januar 2009)

Dialog zwischen 2 jägern und 1 tank im tiefensumpf!

Vorneweg, der Tank (gildenlos) sagte am Anfang er macht keine targets, wir sollen uns einfach nach seinem target richten! Was schlussendlich zum chaos für die 2 Jäger und ihre eisfallen wurde!

Darauf hin der Jäger;

"Könntest du bitte für uns beide 2 Targets machen, damit die eisfallen nicht immer aufgehauen werden?
Tank:"Nein!"
Jäger:"Hä? Warum?"
Tank:"Zwei Eisfallen auf einmal gehen nicht!"
Jäger:"Lol, warum das???"
Tank:"Ich kann keine 2 blauen symbole auf einmal machen!!!"
Jäger:"Ja lol dann mach halt 2 verschiede targets oder so!"
Tank:"Wenn ihr mich lang kritisieren wollt, könnt ihr euch nen anderen Tank suchen, ich hab keinen bock auf gimps wie euch,Bye!"

...Tank loggt sich ohne ein weiteres Wort aus!


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Januar 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...



ich glaube nicht das jeder 80ger full epic ist, naja 

das beste bei mir war einer der wow die ganze zeit in ego-shooter perpektive gespielt hat als mit meinem tauren vor ihm stand sagte er ich solle auß dem weg gehen weil er nicht sehe..

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (2. Januar 2009)

RhaoK schrieb:


> "Beim Hochleveln und Lösen von Quests gibt es keine strikten Zeitvorgaben; sie können ohne Rücksicht ihr eigenes Tempo gehen. _Jagen sie eine Woche lang Kodos in Mulgore oder erforschen sie ganz Kalimdor mit Stufe 20.  Nichts, was sie in World of Warcraft tun können, ist verschwendete Zeit._ Eine ganze Welt liegt Ihnen zu Füßen - genießen sie jeden Augenblick!"



Ich denke mal, wenn man die ganze Zeit in Og oder sonst wo herum steht und mit anderen Leuten chattet, so wie es früher viele 70ger in Og gemacht haben, verstehe ich nicht wieso sie dafür 13€ im Monat bezahlen.. In meinen Augen sollten sie sich dann MSN, ICQ und die ganze Kacke da holen.


----------



## DoubleJ (2. Januar 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wenn man die ganze Zeit in Og oder sonst wo herum steht und mit anderen Leuten chattet, so wie es früher viele 70ger in Og gemacht haben, verstehe ich nicht wieso sie dafür 13€ im Monat bezahlen.. In meinen Augen sollten sie sich dann MSN, ICQ und die ganze Kacke da holen.



Manchmal, aber nur manchmal wünsch ich mir die gute alte Ultima Online Zeit zurück.

*leise etwas vor sich hin murmelt und dabei auf RazZarrR deutet* Uus Wis *fizzle*
Na dann *mit den Schultern zuckt* Kal Ort Por


----------



## wass'n? (2. Januar 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:
			
		

> Heute erst gesehen:
> 
> Ein Level 43 Jäger, der in die Scherbenwelt wollt, damit er seine Kürschnerei weiter skillen konnte.


 
Ich habe mich mit meiner Priesterin (lvl 36) nach Shattrath porten lassen. Von da aus nach Thrallmar durchgestorben um Schneidern weiterzuskillen. Leider paar Level zu low. Schön blöd. Aber bitte keinem verraten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matth3s (2. Januar 2009)

Djendra schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an den Magier, den ich die Tage in Dalaran gesehen habe, der vor dem Haus mit den Portal, ein Portal nach IF gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, wenn ich weiter als 50m von den Portalen weg bin, porte ich mich auch selber, weil ich zu faul bin zu den portalen zu laufen^^


----------



## BrdDaSram (2. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Multiboxer beim Questen mit 5 Magiern (oder warens Schamanen? ka...) gesehn, dachte sowas gibts nur auf amerikanischen Servern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe lol

Mitte BC gabs im AV oft nen Multiboxer der Ele-Schami(s) gespielt hat 
puh der haute rein ^^


----------



## Milenka (2. Januar 2009)

Ich selbst habe mir schon viele Peinlichkeiten geleistet.

Wenn man in einer Ini irgendwo runter oder rein fallen kann, wo es fatal ist, kann man damit rechnen, dass ich runter falle.
Zum Beispiel mal im Tempel in dieses Loch in der Mitte. ^^
Da bin ich aber sehr froh, dass ich meistens mit Freunden oder Gilde in Inis gehen. Die kennen mich schon und lachen drüber. Andere würden vielleicht gleich die Gruppe leaven.

Als ich noch ganz neu bei WoW war, habe ich einen Pala gespielt und ein Freund einen Magier. 
Er sagte mir, dass man sich beim runter springen nichts tut, wenn man eine leichte Feder hat. Er dachte wohl jede Klasse hat das. 
Ich hatte daher immer eine leichte Feder im Gepäck, bis ich mal merkte, dass es nichts bringt. *g*

Jetzt spiele ich einen 80er Mage. Mir is es bei meiner Schusseligkeit auch schon passiert, dass ich Leuten ein Portal machen wollte und mich selbst geportet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich hat es auch immer geärgert, wenn ich mit Lvl 74 Leute für Burg Utgarde gesucht habe und mich dann ständig jemand mit der Frage: "hero?" anflüstert. Sind die Leute zu faul aufs Lvl zu schauen oder wissen sie nicht wie es geht?
Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn sie sich erst einladen lassen und dann merken, dass man nicht 80 ist und es nicht hero sein kann.

Als ich mal mit einem kleinen Dudu Twink gespielt habe, flüstert mich plötzlich jemand an: "Du noob!!"
Ich schreib zurück: "??"
Der: "Du hast Scheiß Equip und eine doofe Skillung"

Ich meine, es mag schon sein, dass mein Equip nicht das beste war. Aber ist mir bei einem Twink dann auch egal. Da habe ich nach ein paar Leveln eh wieder was anderes. Außerdem wollte ich den Dudu nur mal testen.
Ich käme nie auf die Idee jemand anderen wegen sowas anzuflüstern. Da frag ich mich schon, ob die dann nichts Besseres zu tun haben. In einer Ini wäre es wieder was anderes, aber so. Ich hatte ja nichts mit dem zu tun. Nicht mal ein Quest.






> Ungewöhnlich find ich auch die Leute die JETZT Kara, ZA etc gehen...mit 80. Aha? Ja ne is klar ne?! Was farmt man da als Nicht-VZ (kk Mungo und Scharfrichter gibts ja da, also das mal aussen vor lassen) Crapequip vllt? Ruf für ne Fraktion nach der keine Sau mehr pfeift? Oder nen IMBA Rekord mit Kara Time Run unter 7 Stunden Spielzeit? Und den Leuten die gerne Naxx, Obsidian etc gehen würden fehlen Tanks, Heiler etc...naja klar die alten Raidinstanzen sind ja auch alle so neu und toll und außergewöhnlich, die sieht man ja zum 1. Mal :]
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



Da muss ich auch sagen...  soll doch jeder machen, was ihm Spaß macht. 
Egal was ich mache, ob ich nun Berufe skille, 25er Raids mache und das beste Equip bekomme oder nur in SW rum stehe und mit Freunden rede... es ist und bleibt ein Spiel. Ich bekomme kein Geld dafür und keine reelen Preise für meine Erfolge.
Also warum ist dann bitte das eine sinnvoller als das andere?
Sicherlich, den meisten macht es Spaß die aktuellen Inis zu machen um voran zu kommen. Aber andere finden eben Kara lustig.
Manche waren vielleicht nicht in Gilden, die Kara gemacht haben und wollen es jetzt einfach mal sehen.


----------



## o0Salcin0o (2. Januar 2009)

Neulich war ich in einem Lowlevelgebiet unterwegs um Bergbau zu skillen. Irgendwann bin ich mal in die Küche um mir was zu Futtern zu holen. Nach ner Weile dann wohl /afk. Als ich zurück an den PC kam sah ich einen Nachtelfen Schurken Level keine Ahnung... Dieser haute auf mich drauf wie ein Irrer traf mich kaum und starb nebenbei an meiner Glühenden Rüstung. Das verstand er dann wohl nicht so ganz, belebte sich wieder & kam wieder zu mir und fing wieder an. Wie ein Hühnchen auf Speed ist er rumgehampelt hat sich übelst angestrengt sämtliche CDs raus ich so maximal 5% Leben verloren und er starb wieder an der Glühenden Rüstung. Das ganze wiederholte sich so um die 5 mal. Selten so gelacht beim essen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## !Albador! (2. Januar 2009)

low lvl hunter: kannst du mich durch dm ziehen?
ich: nein
low lvl hunter: ach komm geht doch schnell
ich: nein 
low lvl hunter: los hab dich ni so
ich: nein.
low lvl hunter: ok das war deutlich!

???


----------



## pixler (2. Januar 2009)

Hm hatte mal nen fall. ist auch ewig her noch pre bc, war mit rnd grp in maraudon, hatten nen pala als tank ( war damals recht selten). Hatten nen healer (priester) dabei, der iwi nur auf ausdauer ging. Er hatte mit sdk und seinem buff ( den er allerdings net auf den pala gemacht hat) mehr hab als er, glaueb waren aber nur 100 oder so. Der pala war allerdings noch ungebufft und 2 lvl unter dem priester. Da meinte der ausdauerimba prietser, der könnte tanken, da er ja mehr hp hat und deswegen mehr aushält zudem hätte er ja auch noch sein schild. Wir reden also auf ihn ein, das er viel weniger rüstung hätte und so. Er war aber net davon abzubringen, auh nicht mit dem fakt, das der pala über 4k mehr rüssi hatte. Er dann immer wieder, er könnte sich ja selbst heilen dies das. So weil wir kein bock hatte uns das noch länger anzuhören sidn wa dann so los, dachten so ne inze  dürfte so gehen. Ich hatte mich per wisper scohn nach nem neuen healer umgesehen. So wir also rein. Erste trash grp ging noch ganz gut. Bis wir zu Lord Vyletongue kamen. Dieser streckte den priester recht fix nieder. Der beschuldigte den pala ( er heilte ja jetzt notgedrungen) nicht richtig zu heilen. In dem augenblick bekam ich glücklicherweise ne zusage von nem anderen healer. Der priester wurde gekickt und die inze mit dem anderen healer zu ende gemacht. Das lief dann ohne probs.


----------



## Greshnak (2. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch ungewöhnlich: 
ich kämpfe heute gegen diese seher der wasweißicschweine. auf einmal sehe ich totem der verbrennung. hmm, denk ich, kann mich gar nich mehr dran erinnern das ich das aufgestellt habe. kampf gegen das schwein vorbei, totem schießt weiter. ich denk: scheiße, will das mitding den nächsten pulln. auf einmal merk ich endlich das es mich angreift, und was steht da? totem von seher der wasweißichschweine


----------



## Shrukan (2. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich eigntl. auf was für Servern ihr spielt mit was für Menschen.
Auf Alleria - Allianz kannte ich vllt. zwei Vorfälle in zwei Jahren.

Jmd fragt mich nach Gold, DM ziehen und Helfen beim Questen.
Und das sehr lang und fragte mich sogar jeden Tag, und als ich net mehr antwortete, beleidigte er mich und dann war er schon auf meiner Ignore-Liste.

Oder der Jäger den wir zum Testraid mit zu Gruul genommen haben; war Anfang von BC.
Wir wipen drei mal und der Jäger verschwindet aus dem Raid.
Toll! 24 Leute konnten ihn auf Ignore packen

Auf Alleria - Horde hatte ich nie mit irgendwem Probleme oO


----------



## Topperharly (2. Januar 2009)

auf todeswache irgendeine heroini, weiß leider nicht mehr welche, war mit meinem healdudu drinn. tank geht zum boss ich fange an zu heilen, tank stierbt => wipe. das ging dann ca. drei mal so.... da ich weiß, ich kann heilen fragte ich ihn was den los sei. er meinte nur ich sei schuld. einer meinte dann "mach doch einfach dauernt shildwall". der tank schreibt dann das er nicht wisse was das sei. naja wir erklärten ihm, dass irgendwo in seiner verteid. haltung doch die fähigkeit "shildwall" sein müsste. darauf kam die frage, was denn die verteid. haltung sei......


----------



## Ðæmoon (2. Januar 2009)

SuFu nutzen xD


----------



## Asoriel (2. Januar 2009)

um außergewöhnliche Spieler gehts hier? Eindeutig Emilyspear!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte /played, und das war VOR BC! Armory-Link geht leider nichtmehr, war auf dem Server Sylvanas. Mensch/Magierin.


----------



## Ronas (2. Januar 2009)

Der Warlock der zu BC in Kara auf jedes, aber auch wirklich jedes Stoffitem gerollt hat , auch wenns nur heal und wille hatte :>

Mfg Ronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tryko (3. Januar 2009)

Das muss ich hier jetzt rauslassen:

DIESE ****BOONS DIE NIX, ABER AUCH GAR NIX SCHAFFEN!!!! 

Ich guck die Buffedshows und schaffs schon beim ersten mal die Taktiken der Naxxramasbosse perfekt auszuführen und sogar gruppenindividuel zu verbessern. Ich habe wenig Erfahrung, ich spiele auch noch nicht so lange, aber sowas sollt man echt können, selbst bei SW-Bossen. Aber da gibt es andere, die kapieren einfach NICHTS!!!! Die machens noch nach dem 20.sten Wipe falsch! Boah, bei denen is der Stuhl, auf dem sie sitzen, echt klüger. 

Wenn es heisst, da nicht reinstehen und wenn das passiert, das machen etc. dann sollte sogar ein Affe in der Lage sein, das zu befolgen! Aber nein, die kapierens net und machens immer und immer wieder falsch!-.-

Und dann gibts noch die ganz tollen, die denken "oho, jetzt bin ich ja schon 80 und da suchen die nen rnd für diese Raidinstanz, dann kann ich grad noch T7 kassieren!" und haben manchmal nichtmal nen Flugmount, was vor allem bei Naxx sehr störend ist.

Und da gibts noch diese super DDs, die haben FULL EPIC!!!! JA FULL!!! Aber trotzdem schaffen die nichma nen DPS von 1K! Omg! Ich als feral habe derzeit noch ein sehr schlechtes EQ, noch kein T7 und das meisste noch blau oder von Stufe 70, trotzdem schaff ichs komischerweise problemlos, an nem Boss nen konstanten DPS von 3K zu fahren, was diese skilllosen episch equibten Tanks natürlich nicht halten können und die Aggro verlieren.

Gibt man mal Tipps oder Verbesserungsvorschläge zu den Bosstaktiken wird man als skilloser Klugscheisser beschimpft, der die Fehler bloss selber alle macht. Die fühlen sich halt bloss angesprochen. Mich störts net, so spar ich mir nur Repkosten. 


Na ja, in diese top Elitegilden möcht ich auch nicht. Hab da zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Man MUSS ne gewisse Zeilt spielen, WoW geht VOR RL. Und damals in den BT raids musst ich immer mal wieder tanken obwohl ich eig. total auf DD bin. "Nein, Ferals reissen keinen dmg, es ist bloss purer Zufall, dass du trotz nichtmal full T4-eq immer 5. im dmg bist, obwohl du oft, zum Beispiel im Rat oder bei der Mutter tanken musst"... 
Und wenn dann jemand aus dem Raid versehendlich irgendetwas gepullt hat, werde ich natürlich zusammengeschissen weil ich nicht sofort all diese mobs tanke obwohl die richtigen Tanks schon alles unter kontrolle haben. Aber die, die gepullt haben, sind natürlich nicht schuld, und die Heiler und DDs, die nicht sofort mitgetankt haben sind bis auf mich auch nicht schuld.
Aber wenn man mal kurz nen Wipe verhindert merkt das natürlich niemand...-.-


SOOOOO, jetzt habe ich erst einmal genug geflamet... Ah fühl ich mich jetzt gut und erleichtert... Endlich mal alles rausgelassen.

lg Tryko

ps: Wer jetzt an meinem Kommentar rumnörgelt, der fühlt sich meiner Meinung nach bloss angesprochen und gehört zu denen, die mir das PvE ruinieren...-.-
pps: PvP ist sowieso das besste! Da gibts, zumindest in meinen Arenateams oder wenn ich alleine oder auch mit n paar Kollegen mal ne Allystadt raide, nie so etwas. Blizzard sollte das PvP erweitern!


----------



## Melih (3. Januar 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> um außergewöhnliche Spieler gehts hier? Eindeutig Emilyspear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....da kann man ja nur mitleid haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meinetwegen (3. Januar 2009)

also auf dem Realm Malygos gibts auf Hordeseite einen der ungewöhnlichsten spieler überhaupt 
Namen werd ich net nenne weil ich mir net sicher bin ob das erlaubt is^^
auf jeden fall is das ein weiblicher untoter schurke der eine lvl 60 stoff brust stoff hände und stoff hosen trägt aus Stylegründen^^
mit dem casterzeug is die nämlich fast nackt^^
trotzdem reißt dieser spiler bzw diese spielerin so einiges im pvp


----------



## Blackshadow3993 (3. Januar 2009)

naja war meine gesamte WoW zeit auf norgannon bis heute ich habe heute getranst da der server einfach eine welt voller noobs ist natürlcuh gibt auch gute aber die noobs über wiegen einfach zb. ein shadow prist der in azjol hero nicht wusste was shakle ist. oder ein dk der ein klar besseres item nich nahm da er sagte mm.. ne meins is besser sieht einfach geiler aus xD traurig aber war ich könnte noch mehr aufzählen aber nein das wird mir zu blöd


----------



## Xyrxa (3. Januar 2009)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Manchmal, aber nur manchmal wünsch ich mir die gute alte Ultima Online Zeit zurück.
> 
> *leise etwas vor sich hin murmelt und dabei auf RazZarrR deutet* Uus Wis *fizzle*
> Na dann *mit den Schultern zuckt* Kal Ort Por



Oh wie Recht Du doch hast... bis auf das Wörtchen "manchmal" *me grinst*


----------



## birdra (3. Januar 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...


wen interessiert BC? mich jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Warp16 (3. Januar 2009)

wooah mein kleiner fred is ganz schön dick geworden^^
Ich glaub das wird ein forum klasiker
/sticky^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (3. Januar 2009)

birdra schrieb:


> wen interessiert BC? mich jedenfalls nicht mehr.




/sign


----------



## Komicus (3. Januar 2009)

Gestern Abend,Server "Die Todeskrallen" im Handelschannel: "Kann mich bitte ein GM anwhispern?ich hab da eine frage, Danke" erst hab ich mich gefragt ob das ein scherz sein soll, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen das ich auch seit mitlerweile fast 2h auf die bearbeitung meines Tikets warte."Berechtigt" denk ich mir und port mich ins Sholazarbecken^^


----------



## Warp16 (6. Januar 2009)

sowas hab ich au schon erlebt^^
@ topic
heute vio festung hero ich bin tank lauf hoch zum mob gruppe is unten mein leben : 80% kommt ma hoch..... 60% heilung bitte.... 40% ich sehe ein das niemand kommt und will den mob runter ziehn 20% das drecksviech ist ein caster und kommt patu net runter  10% heiler sagt komm doch runter oder willst verrecken.......... ich sterb auf der treppe
daraufhin der heiler selbst schuld man macht die immer unten oben heil ich net is zu viel gelaufe -.-
ich meine a) mach ich die immer da wos portal is  b) sagt man vorher pull pls runter und c) wen man merkt der mob kommt net runter geht man hoch anstatt den tank stur verrecken zu lassen^^ komisch das alle dds mit dem heiler unten blieben waren bestimmt alles illuminaten die sich gegen mich verschwörten^^
naja ab da liefs super


----------



## Delhoven (6. Januar 2009)

Atm regt mich am meisten auf, das ich mit meinem 77er Hunter der quasi ein reines Full S4 PvP Equip trägt, noch keinen DD der nicht aus einer Raidgilde war gesehen habe, der etwas draufhat.

Es ist so krass, verdammter Kommerz, jeder Spieler bekommt alles in den Arsch gesteckt, es gibt sogar PvP Gear für Hero Marken, die Raids sind so low, das jeder Bob in Randomgruppen diese clearen kann.

Es regt auf das Leute in ihrem Wertlosen T7 Set herumposen, welches in Tank and Spank Instanzen verschenkt wird.

Das einzige was bisher noch nen Wert hat sind die Arena Teile vom Deadly Set.

ACH Sorry , die gibbet doch auch bei Archavon.

World of Casualcraft, fuckt nur ab momentan.


----------



## Klima_Killer (6. Januar 2009)

@Delhoven:

1. Falscher Thread?
2. Armes duuuu, kannst nicht mehr mit deinem "coolen" Set posen, oooch, haben wir Casuals jetz auch ne Chance auf besseres Zeug und du musst in der Ecke sitzen und darfst net mitspielen. Du armer Junge...


----------



## Thogrimm_ (6. Januar 2009)

Nexus hero ('ne Heil-Dose war anwesend), letzer Boss droppt den Healer Kolben und er würfelt auf Gier. Wir denken alle wtf schauen uns nochmal sein Equip an, nichts wirklich überragendes...
Auf nachfrage warum er da nicht need macht kam die erstaunte Antwort er könne doch keinen Kolben tragen -.-
Nach langen Erklärungen, dass man das als Pala durchaus lernen kann und dem notwendigem maß an "eb**-char"-geflame hab ich ihm den Kolben dann großzüg per GM transferieren lassen. Nebenher die Story im TS erzählt, Gildies liegen natürlich flach ABER...
Nächster Naxx Raid (10er), mussten leider einen Random Healer mitnehmen und jetzt ratet mal wer als erstes auf unsere Anfrage geantwortet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palastarguldan (6. Januar 2009)

Ich bin der ungewöhnlichste Spieler hatte neulich nur noch 1 Ep für Level up^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keev (6. Januar 2009)

Palastarguldan schrieb:


> Ich bin der ungewöhnlichste Spieler hatte neulich nur noch 1 Ep für Level up^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Herzlichen glückwunsch,hab ich sau oft >.<


----------



## Shaniya (6. Januar 2009)

Am Wochenende passiert - alle lagen am Boden vor Lachen...

Satharion 25er down, Randomgruppe, Lootvergabe, T7-Token u.a. für Jäger.... aber der grün-blaue Jäger würfelt nicht... Raidleiter: "xxx, willst du nicht würfeln?"... Jäger: "ich hab doch schon ein Emblem der Ehre bekommen, ich passe"... erstes Gelächter... Raidleiter: "Das haben alle bekommen! Würfel ruhig!"... Jäger: "wie würfelt man...?"... Raidleiter: "Slash würfeln".... im Schlachtzugschannel erschien vom Jäger geschrieben "slashwürfeln"... dann wurde in den channel geschrieben "./würfeln"... vom Jäger geschrieben "./würfeln"... und dann im TS: "das klappt nicht! oder wollt ihr mich verarschen?".... vom Raidleiter kam dann auch nur ein unterdrücktes Lachen und die Worte: "Ein Jäger der nicht würfeln kann kenn ich bisher auch noch nicht...!" ^^


----------



## Djendra (6. Januar 2009)

matth3s schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich weiter als 50m von den Portalen weg bin, porte ich mich auch selber, weil ich zu faul bin zu den portalen zu laufen^^



das waren keine 50m, das waren höchstens 5m, weil er das Portal direkt vor der Tür gemacht hat.



Palastarguldan schrieb:


> Ich bin der ungewöhnlichste Spieler hatte neulich nur noch 1 Ep für Level up^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ging mir letztens auch so, aber mit Ruf. Ich vor der ini noch gedacht, endlich den Ruf bei den Schwarzen Rittern oder wie die heißen auf erfürchtig. Ini war rum und was steht beim Ruf 20999/21000.


----------



## Anduris (6. Januar 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...


Ich glaube nicht nur du ärgerst dich darüber...


----------



## Shendia (6. Januar 2009)

Mir hat damals jemand angeboten(er war Lv 56 glaube ich) mich BFT zu ziehn.Es lief alles ganz gut bis zu der Stelle wo man springen muss.Der Spieler wusste nicht wie man springt.Nach etlichen versuchen ihm das zu erklären hat er es immer noch nicht gerallt und gefragt was die Leertaste ist. Dann wurde es mir zu dumm und ich bin rausgegangen.


----------



## GuuL (6. Januar 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> der schlimmste bist du,
> platz 1 gratulation für deinen neuen whine thread
> GZ



lol guck dir erst ma dein bild an =)
das is schlimm nich den fred hier aufmachen nenenene PIC ! FTW !


----------



## GuuL (6. Januar 2009)

Shadowforce2 schrieb:


> gestern mit meinem 29er pvp-schurken (jaja ich weiss: "unfair","sinnlos","mimimimimimimi") erstmal ne runde ws gemacht. war vorher schon ein paarmal drin,kannte also ein paar aus der grp.und da war ein lvl 21 wl mit dem titel gefreiter ( kriegste hinterhergeschmissen wenn du grad nix zu tun hast und open-pvp machst) und er meinte allen ernstes wir sollten alle auf ihn hören,er sei der beste und würde über allen stehen,denn ER habe ja den UNGLAUBLICH tollen titel "gefreiter".nachdem er sich dann 10 min lang beschwert hat dass ein druide (der seinen job gut machte) die flagge nicht holen konnte,habe ich ihn auf igno gesetzt,denn er hat die ganze zeit nur rumkommandiert und angegeben,sprich er hat nich das geringste zum sieg beigetragen,weder hat er vernünftig gedefft,noch vernünftig gekämpft. und gerade solche leute regen mich auf. naja kommt halt immer vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du bekommst das jetz ganich mehr(gefreiter)^^ is oldsql


----------



## GuuL (6. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> .....da kann man ja nur mitleid haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




privat server :O siehe handelschat :"BG works?"
und die anordnung is komisch 
3 post in folge ich höhr ma auf^^


----------



## Sthorm (6. Januar 2009)

naja hatte ein paar "amüsante" Begegnungen mit palas, als Heiliger Priester...(mein nebencharakter)
ein bekannter aus der gilde hat mich und nen pala grad aus langeweile burg schattenfang gezogen und am ende 
bei arugal droppt die robe^^
ja klasse denk ich und wähle bedarf
... pala macht das selbe und gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 ich frage ihn was das soll ( davor hat er auch fast alles bekommen)
und was er damit zu machen gedenke
Entzaubern oder vllt tragen? fragt er mit caps drin un leavt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was ähnliches war mit in bsf, da würfelt mir ein pala grad den seltenen stab weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redgoda (6. Januar 2009)

Die dümmsten Spiele die mir jemals untergekommen sind:

3. Ein Schamane hat meinem Pala in ner HC Inni mal ein Plattenteil weggewürfelt... Er war fest davon überzeugt dass er mit Wotlk auch noch platte tragen kann xD
2. Ein Krieger der voll mit stoff und leder equipt war hat versucht MC zu tanken
1. Ein Hunter hat meinem Pala mal in kara den Umhang vom Theater weggewürfelt.. als ich ihn dann gefragt habe wieso er das gemacht hat antwortete er: Ich brauch das dass ich mein pet besser heilen kann.

Also manchmal frag ich mich echt wie es solche leute über lvl 10 schaffen^^


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Also das war wirklich das drittbeste was ich in WOW gesehen hab:

Mein Kollege will mich und Gildenboss Zul Farrak ziehen (schon länger her) !
Doch als wir drei am Eingang standen sagt mein Gildenboss : momentchen mal ich hab vergessen Fleisch für mein pet zu kaufen! Mein Kollege darauf: Ja ich bin 70 und zieh euch locker da sollste mal lieber nicht mitkämpfen! Gildenboss: Ist mir egal ohne pet geh ich da nit rein! So er macht Ruhestein und wir kicken ihm! So mein Kollege zieht mich normal durch und am nächsten tag wollt er es wieder machen und dann aber mit Gazrankha! Also haben wir nen Typ gefunden der auch in meienr Gilde war der den Gongstab für Gazhranka hatte! So wir waren beim Endboss und wir sagen: So jetzt beschwör Gazrankha! Er: Nein weil bisher ist nur Schrott fü´r mich gedropt hab keinen Bock mehr ! Er haut ab! Ich denke: SCHEI?E?!
So und jetzt kommt der Oberhammer: Als ich mich dann am nächsten tag eingeloggt habe kriege ich einen Anschiss vom Gildenboss weil Ich und mein "Komplize" so "schlimme" Sachen mit seinen Kumpels ( ein einziger^^) abziehen würden! Ich werd aus Gilde gegickt und er sagt ich hab Beweiscreenshots für GM! Darauf Ich: Naja glaube nicht das ich für nichts vom server fliege^^ So seitdemkam er nie mehr on und die gilde hat sich aufgelöst ! Ich sag mal in Fremdsprache: LOL! (lol klingt komisch ist es aber nicht) 

namen der spieler und der Gilde habe ich mla weggelassen!


----------



## Soldus (15. September 2009)

hm....
1. Platz ein Paladin der dachte er wäre allwissend und sich von niemand etwas sagen lies....er macht die raidgidle in der ich war fast kaputt...und das witzigste war als der allwissende 80er pala versuchte BT auf hero zu machen.....ach lol...

2. Platz ein lvl 30er der nur Rüstung anzog die vom Outift und der Farbe her zu ihm passte

3. Platz ein 80er Hunter mit vollem epic eq der bei archa 500dps machte

4. Platz ein dudu der bis auf lvl 80 sein s3 behalten hatte...wegen den Setbonis...


----------



## Allysekos (15. September 2009)

DK wuerfelt 100 need auf nen Heilerdolch,wo der Priest den brauchen konnte...

EPIC FAIL!!!


----------



## J_0_T (15. September 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an folgende sachen:

1. War dauer questbegleiter eines Gnomenschurkens der in den 2 wochen wo ich nen krieger von 50 auf 70 brachte nicht einen einzigen lvl aufstieg hatte
    aber durchgehend ins Verlies wollte und mir untersagte mitzuwürfeln da er meinte meine rüstung geht nicht kaputt mit dem lvl

2. Ein Krieger der in Stoff sachen rumrannte und sich wunderte warum ich als pala mehr einstecken konnte als er wo er ja ein krieger war und    durch die  sachen die er getragen hatte ja unbesiegbar wäre (bei manchen leute wundert es mich net wenn die chars verschwinden)

3. Ein Hexenmeister der bis lvl 40 keinen dämonenbegleiter hatte weil er die quests nicht gemacht hatte oO

4. Krieger die nicht verstehen das man auch haltungen wechseln kann und deswegen sterben....


Naja... man trifft immer wieder auf solche leuts... und wenn man dann den spaß am spielen verliert läuft ziemlich was falsch.


----------



## Synus (15. September 2009)

Ein 58er DK(Sein Main) hat mal im Handelschannel gefragt, ob ihm jemand 20k Gold für das Tundra Mammut leihen könne. Ich hab ihn dann angeflüstert und bisschen ausgefragt.
Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass der 10 Jahre alt war ... wollte mal nett sein und hab ihm ein Vortrag über Geld und Ziele in WoW gehalten^^.  Zum schluss hab ich nochn Gruss von seiner Mutter, die ebenfalls WoW spielt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-


Mal so nebenbei: Schon mal daran gedacht, dass nich jeder Gamer schon seit 3 Jahren daddelt ? LOL Druck ablassen ftw xD ...

@TE: Der 400dps Mage kommt mir bekannt vor xD ...


----------



## Droyale (15. September 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epi*q* is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...


aber du erst.... Epic mit q schreiben und wotlk neulinge zu beleidigen die im gegensatz zu dir auch noch andere prioritäten als WoW haben....

so long


----------



## :Manahunt: (15. September 2009)

Yoranox schrieb:


> ich mit lvl 20 druiden in sw auf einmal steht son kerl vor mir lvl 10 whispert mich an "Ey gib mir mal deinen umhang" -"warum sollte ich ist doch meiner?!?" "ja aber ich hab noch keinen also gib her jetzt!" -"Nein sicher nicht vor allem nicht wenn du das so ausdrückst" -"*Flames*" -"/ignore XY"
> 
> 
> und einmal ne 2 stündige unterhaltung mit einer dame die sich zu tode erschreckt hat als der tote jäger der in og lag mit ihr per /s reden konnte^^


nun ja.. nicht lustig finde ich :/



Warp16 schrieb:


> @krenjin: was isn an dem screen jetz der witz is doch alles normal bis auf die rechtschreibung?^^
> AAhh habs kapiert^^ shatt -> og^^ klar aber den witz erkent man net direkt fid ich^^


Nein oder?xD das ist glatt lustiger als sowas zu fragen xD
Mir sind schon so viele lustige Sachen passiert..^^ Fällt mir grad die Geschichte mit dem der nen Mage nach Essen fragt ein worauf der Mage antwortet sry bin trinken geskillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (15. September 2009)

Du bist sicher voll-Profi was?? ^^ Du machst nie fehler oder hast nie welche gemacht ^^ ... jaaajaaa...
Ich persönlich habe zu Classic Zeiten mit meinem Hunter bis lvl 20 kein Pet gehabt und noch dazu alles graue und weisse Items angelegt ^^ hehe Mich hat denn n anderer Hunter aufgeklärt was ich verbessern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder macht fehler... ich mach mich genau aus diesem Grund ned über andere lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valian (15. September 2009)

Ich hab vor kurzem mal einen Krieger lvl 33 oder so getroffen. Als ich mir das Equip von ihm anschaute fielen mir fast die Augen raus. Er hatte nur weißes Equip. Als ich in fragte wo her er das ganze Equip hat, meinte er nur: "Ich kauf mir halt beim händler alle paar lvl wieder neues weil das alte so schlecht wär". Ich darauf hin nur ein "oO" und hab ihm mal ein gescheites Equip im AH gekauft und erklärt das es auch noch andere sachen gibt als weiße.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (15. September 2009)

Ein Baum in PDC hero der 70er Eq getragen hat. Seine Begruendung: Es waere doch Epic und damit besser als jedes 80er blaues oder rares Teil! =)


----------



## Tezja (15. September 2009)

ich erinnere mich an einen hexer der ständig alle leute fragt wie man diese fähigkeit bekommen kann...angefangen hats mit hurrikan , dann kam die frage woher er die pfeilsalve bekommen kann und dann mit /yell in die nächste mobgruppe lief und rief:"ich bin ein emohexer" und höllenfeuer spamte... 

2 mobgrps später hexer tot und ich:" hm...der heal war eig durch"


----------



## Bobo Rasta (15. September 2009)

Die ungewöhnlichsten Spieler sind die, die in Foren Beiträge aus dem vergangenen Jahr zitieren und den ursprünglichen Beitragsschreiber dabei persönlich ansprechen als ob sie denken, der würde das jetzt noch mitbekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faken00b (15. September 2009)

ein ungewöhlicher spieler(besser:ein ungewöhnliches ereignis) war auf dem server khaz'goroth auf hordenseite

typischer ak25-rnd raid vor 3.2(also nur emalon und archavon)

der raidleader und pm war ein mage der nie was im chat gesagt hat auch grpsuchen hat er nem anderen überlassen ging aber an sich gut los bis bei emalon 2mal gewiped wurde aber beim dritten mal gings dann

es droppen die t8,5 hände für mage und es haben 4 mages gewürfelt:
rnd-mage hatte irgendwas 30 oder so
2ter rnd mage hatte glaub 69
raidleader-mage hatte 68
3ter rnd mage hatte 91(glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

wer bekommt auf einmal die hände? der raidleadermage-.-

wollt grad schreiben "du die hände gehören aber dem anderen eig" als dann der raidchannel sich langsam gefüllt hatte: lol du kack ninjalooter etc

dachte mir gut war ja nix hexer mäßiges(hexer war mein main) also weiter zu archa ging beim ersten try down und es droppen die t7,5 hände

die 3 mages außer dem raidleadermage würfeln und wer bekommt die dinger? der raidleadermage-.-

dann war schluss und es kam raus er war glaub sogar der schlechteste im dmg und ging ak25 mit minimum-quest-equip rein

dann wurde später im handelschannel klar(weil ja auch überall rumposaunt wurde dass der ein ninjalooter sei und man ihn nich in die grp inv darf) dass er der twink von so nem serverweit bekannten nixkönner-retri war

beste war aber dann auch noch später hat einer nämlich damit angegeben dass er den ninja geflamed hat als er dann nen wisper vom ninja im /2 gepostet hat:"hast du blaue augen und wohnst in mannheim? lass uns doch spass haben" (kein wortgetreues zitat;is etwas länger her) also kam raus der kerl wohnt inner nähe von mannheim^^ von einigen im /2 kam dann der kommentar "schlägerei"
war natürlich lustig dann später der wisper:"wie wollen wir das jetzt klären?" noch mehr gelächter ich habs auch fast nich ausgehalten bis dann später noch einer gepostet wurde:"wenn du ein mädel bist können wir uns ja auch mal so treffen"

komplett abgebrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg faken00b




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


			Feed Me!
Adopted from Valenth


----------



## iShock (15. September 2009)

also... das ist mir ja schon fast ein wenig peinlich aber ich hab meinen jäger bis ca. Level.... 55 nur Nahkampf gespielt (War mein erster Char sry xD)

schön aus Überlebensbaum Gegenangriff, und Wilde Schläge oder wie das heißt (20% mehr krit auf meine !2! Nahkampfangriffe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja jetzt bin ich um einiges klüger und der Jäger seit einiger Zeit eingemottet 

achja und mit meine Mage hab ich mal einen Krieger mit Stoffrüssi gesehen (oder wars mein pala, glaub der wars) der sich fragte wieso er soviel einsteckt naja ham ihm die Schwere rüssi drops überlassen (er war erst Level 16)

Mensch das waren noch Zeiten *träum*


----------



## AlleriaCrador (15. September 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-



/sign !


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (15. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Meine Lieblinge sind die ganzen Krieger (egal welchen lvls), die nicht mal ihre Schreie einsetzen. Darauf angesprochen bekommt man antworten von "bringen ja nichts" bis "ach, das vergesse ich immer"...
> 
> Also, wie man 685 AP "vergessen" kann verbleibt mir persönlich unklar, aber bitte...




aber da muss ich sagen solang mann die talentskillung nich hat is das auch enrvug der buff hält nur läppische 2 min und da darf mann dann durch gehend seine wut für verbrauchen da kann ich verstehen wenn n paar warris das verplanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (15. September 2009)

AlleriaCrador schrieb:


> /sign !




/sign !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ødan (15. September 2009)

Uff...

eine Weile her aber doch sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damals noch Classic:

Stehe mit meinem ca. Stufe 30 Hexer afk vor Undercity. Komme eben aus der Küche und sehe zwei ca. Stufe 10 Spieler fröhlich im /s chatten.

Ein Schurke und das andere war wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ein Magier.

Schurke: Haha lol komm duell ich bin unbesiegbar.
Magier: Keine Klasse ist unbesiegbar -.-
Schurke: LOL DUELLL!

(jedenfalls so in etwa...)

Ich dachte mir, dass ich mir das mal anschaue.

Duell beginnt, Schurke geht in Stealth und Magier sieht sich orientierungslos um.

Magier: Häh?
Schurke: OLOLO

Schurke kommt aus dem Stealth und pwnt den Mage in Grund und Boden.

Ich lasse ein /lachen ab und will mich auf machen. Auf einmal werde ich zum Duell aufgefordert.
Der Stufe 10 Schurke fordert einen Stufe 30 Hexenmeister zum Duell auf...

Schurke: OLOL Duell ich besik dich!
Me: Na viel Spaß beim Versuch.

Duell beginnt, Schurke stealth, ich caste Shadowbolt, Schurke stirbt.

Schurke: Ticket!
Me: Why?
Schurke: Cheater du kannst mich sehen.

Man sah einen /lol spammenden Hexenmeister zum Zeppelinturm laufen...


----------



## Razzor07 (15. September 2009)

Ich suchte einen Tank für eine Ini und hier der Dialog:

angeblicher Tank: Hi, ich bin tank
Ich: Bist du denn crittimmun?  (Ja ich weiß diese Frage ist doch blödsinn oder ?)
angeblicher Tank: Nein "der" bin ich nicht
Ich: Ah ok bye.


----------



## Druidikas (15. September 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> platz 1 belegte ein magier der in drak hero 400 dps fuhr. Als ich dann aufs recount schaute sah ich das er bis auf 2 firebolts immer nut versengen gespammt hat und als ich ihn gefragt habe warum sagte er das hatt die kürzte cast zeit = meisten dmg ._. ... das beste an der sache war das er das verbesserte versengen talent nichtmal geskillt hatte^



auf welchem server spielst du?
ich hatte so ein mage in meiner gruppe der hatt au so an die 400 dps gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber statt überhaupt was zu tun, hatte er nur den Tank im Visier und hat ab und zu man einen 
Feuerball gewirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mograin (15. September 2009)

Also ich bin der ungwöhlischte spieler ich laufe mit dem Großschwrt der Schwarzen Klinge herum und das mit stufe 80^^


----------



## Soldus (15. September 2009)

oK muss jetzt sagen..obwohl ich mich vorhin über andere lsutig gemacht habe war ich auch net besser.....
Mit meinem ersten Char (testacc noch vor BC) war ich fest davon überzeugt, dass der einzige weg nach menethil schwimmen sei...schwimmen von westfall aus.......naja hab nach ner stunde aufgegeben und mal den ruhestein ausprobiert.....

Danach war ich in etwa so wie ein Vorposter es gerade geschildert hatte bin als gnom schurke auf zum silberwald und wollte mal so in ne hordenstadt gucken (war lvl 16).....tja ich war schon überrascht als ?? wachen auf mich losgingen

und mit meinem hunter glaubte ich von lvl 58 bis 64 felsenfest daran dass schami-rüstung mit dem ganzen schaden-heilungszauberbonus bessser für mich war , da mein arkaner schuss ja auch magie sei, wurde dann erst in sklavenunterkünfte aufgeklärt als ich beim ''coolen laserschwert'' mitwürfeln wollte....


----------



## Nasiria (15. September 2009)

vushiTanksPDK schrieb:


> aber da muss ich sagen solang mann die talentskillung nich hat is das auch enrvug der buff hält nur läppische 2 min und da darf mann dann durch gehend seine wut für verbrauchen da kann ich verstehen wenn n paar warris das verplanen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man als Schurke nicht gerade Meucheln geskillt hat, muss man Zerhäckseln sogar alle 30 Sekunden nachsetzen, und das wird wohl kaum ein halbwegs menschlicher Schurke vergessen oder? <.<

Btt: Ich hatte auch schonmal so eine etwas Zähe PdC-Gruppe... Furor-Krieger kenn ich eigentlich als doch recht anstündige DDs, allerdings hatte der dann trotz des Schlachtrufes von ihm und zweimal Schädel des Ruins oder so, auf jeden Fall was über Naxx, noch so seine 350 DPS gefahren... mit Autoschlägen müsste man doch mehr machen oder? >.<

Einen witzigen Spieler hatte ich mal gefunden, als er im Allgemeinchat gefragt hatte, ob ihm jemand ein paar Fragen zum Schurken beantworten kann... freundlich wie ich bin (gut wohl auch etwas blöde, wollte eigentlich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon eine halbe Stunde lang im Bett liegen und lesen) gehe auf ihn zu und helfe ihm beim Beantworten der Fragen... es hat sich ausgeweitet, sodass ich mit ihm zusammen eine praktische Skillung herausgearbeitet habe, dann noch die "Rota" zu der Skillung erklärt... er musste im Grunde von 0 anfangen und war deshalb total konfus, sodass es für mich einiges zu lachen gab... aber wir haben uns doch sehr gut verstanden und er hat sich von mir verpflichten lassen, hin und wieder Fortschrittsberichte abzuliefern, und er macht das sogar, ohne dass er mir ständig am Bein hängt und mich bittet Instanzen zu gehen, also es gibt auch die Neulinge, die nicht anhänglich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten so das Übliche... Schurkin die glaubt, mit Finte dem Schockschlag von Mimiron entgehen zu können (*hüstel* Ja war in dem Moment geistig umnachtet)... Paladin, die ständig vergisst nachzubuffen/Symbole der Könige zu kaufen... Spieler/innen, die mit 40 entdecken, dass es so etwas wie Talentpunkte gibt, bzw mit 70 erkennen, dass es mehr als nur einen Baum gibt, oder sogar, dass man auch nach unten scrollen kann (auch alles selbst durchgemacht, nur nicht in der Levelfolge)


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (16. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Eindeutig ja..
> Boah tut das weh
> 
> 
> ...



schade son Kleinen hab ich seit ner Ewigkeit nicht mehr getroffen und vermisse das.

Apropos PdC: heut früh vor der Arbeit bin ich das erste Mal an der 3-Bosse-Gruppe gestorben.. oh mann.


----------



## Garkeiner (16. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> hier ein Klassiker den ich mir vor Ewigkeiten mal rauskopiert habe aus dem Forum
> (Anm. Damals hatte Arkanit transmutieren noch cooldown)
> 
> A bietet B an Arkankristalle in Arkanitbarren zu transmutieren:
> ...




Wie großartig ist das denn! Ich glaube ich hätte mich nassgemacht. :-) :-)


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (16. September 2009)

eindeutig

*DRAGONUCHIHA*

oder auch bekannt als

*LILTIGER
Noobshunter
Noobhunter*

wers net glaubt bzw ihn net kennt, hier mal der harmlose teil eines TS mitschnitten als der bei uns im TS war, weil er für naxx 25 geinved hat und kein TS hatte... Was wir nicht wussten, war, dass er dabei war die ID einer Raidgilde zu klauen und mit randoms aufzufüllen. (zu uns sagte er er setzt se fort weil sich die random gruppe am vortag aufgelöst hatte)
enjoy^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgIzNCQQJEA


----------



## pseudolord (16. September 2009)

ich hasse diese loser die die ganze zeit vor meiner nase herumhüpfen und um duell oder gold bitten...


sollte man die nicht iwie loswerden könen??


----------



## Reallity (16. September 2009)

letztens: hdz4 am portstein, ein jäger(immer diese jäger), und sein PET mit dem unglaublichen Namen, Robinsonshuso> Kopf>Tisch


----------



## van der zeusen (16. September 2009)

Der ungewöhnlichste Spieler ist ein Kumpel von mir. Natürlich hat er mich zu WoW gebracht, und anfangs war er mein "großes" Vorbild. Er war damals ja schon Lvl 40 als ich angefangen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ungewöhnlich an ihm war seine Skill und Ausrüstungsstrategie. Er konnte sich für keinen Baum entscheiden und hat damals dann auf lvl 60 seine 51 Skillpunkte auf alle drei Bäume verteilt (sein Equip war dementsprechend ausgelegt  für jeden Skill etwas). Außerdem war er vielleicht drei bis viermal in Instanzen. Auf die Frage, warum er nicht öfters Instanzen geht, meinte er ganz salopp: Was soll ich dort, ich kann nicht wirklich heilen, nicht tanken und Schaden mache ich auch nicht. (Nein er hat keinen Paladin gespielt).
Als er dann später mit 70 in BC sich einmal von Gildenmitgliedern breit schlagen hat lassen, eine Ini mit zu machen, war er nachher ganz stolz, dass Sie doch noch zum Endboss geschafft haben und der hatte sogar noch ein Teil für ihn - ich glaube das war Sklavenunterkünfte oder Tiefensumpf und er war als heiler mit.
Seinen zweiten "main", den er mit BC auf Allianzseite angefangen hat, hat er mit lvl 69 (kurz vor lvl up) stehen gelassen, da das neue addon ja bald kommt, und er so die komplette Bonuserfahrung hat.
Das war sein Ding, also wenn es im Lexikon ein Bild zum Thema Casual gibt, dann ist es sein Konterfei.


Ein anderer ungewöhnlicher Spieler, mit dem ich damals classic ein wenig gequestet habe. Ein ganz netter Kumpel, das nervige an ihn war, dass er beim flüstern immer ewig gebraucht hatte (ich glaube wir haben damals in Desolace für den "Eingang" bis zum letzten Flugpunkt (Horde) über eine Stunde benötigt).
Natürlich war auch sein sonstiger Spielstil etwas "langsam". Es kam mir vor als würder er jede Taste mit der Lupe suchen und auch die buttons waren vielleicht unübersichtlich angeordnet. Aber ansonsten echt ein netter Havarer. Irgendwann bin ich dann draufgekommen, dass er sich schon seit Jahren in Pension befindet. Und eben der PC für ihn noch totales Neuland war.

Ansonsten sind alle anderen seltsam anmutenden Begegnungen nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich, da das ja teilweise schon fast alltäglich war und ist.

Ob ich selber ungewöhnlich bin - ich hoffe doch


----------



## Rygel (16. September 2009)

spontan fallen mir drei ein:

1.) der tote Junge, dessen Char man als Denkmal in Shatt sieht

2.) ein Level 40-Jäger der die größten Krempel getragen hat. Sie sah aus wie ne bunte Vogelscheuche und als ich ihr mit DMG und Krit und AGK kam hat sie mich ausgelacht und mir gesagt dass sie das trägt weil sie es schön findet. Hut ab! kritikresistent bis zum schluss, aber mit style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

3.) ein Spieler auf meinem Server hat zu seinem WoW-Abschied eine große menge gold an denjenigen verschenken wollen, der zu nem bestimmten zeitpunkt das arena-turnier in stranglethorn gewinnt und dies vorher in allen foren und ingame publik gemacht. ergebnis: servercrash und einen eintrag im buch der legenden. (wer letztenendes das gold bekomen hat weiß ich leider nicht.) hurra an mostrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Maxugon (16. September 2009)

da gibs son Maxugon , der ist voll der Gimp


----------



## Lydell (16. September 2009)

mir fällt da folgendes ein:

vor einigen monaten in einem mc raid, 80er troll schurke dabei der gecrafteten pvp crap trägt, und die ganze zeit im raid channel fragt ob in mc account gebundene gegenstände droppen.

gespräch:
schurke:"gibts hier account gebundene sachen?"
ein anderer spieler:"nein die gibts bei den marken händlern in dalaran"
schurke:"aso"
.....einige zeit später
schurke:"bei welchem boss droppen hier den account gebundene sachen"
ein anderer spieler:"verdammt nochmal die gibts in dalaran beim rüstungshändler im eintausch gegen pve marken"
schurke:"wo den da?"
ein anderer spieler:"über der taverne im hordenviertel..."
.....einige zeit später
schurke:"wegen den account gebundenen sachen..."
ein anderer spieler:"JA!!! die droppen hier NICHT!"
schurke:"ich weiss, ich habs verstanden aber kannst du es mir nochmal erklären?"


----------



## Fxe (16. September 2009)

wir waren obsi 25er.
und da war ein paladin als dd zugeteilt.
der hat leider nur so 500 dps rausgehauen. wieso?

der hatte volles grüne quest equip an.
er hatte nen ring an mit
+4Ausdauer
+1 stärke
den man ab stufe 20 oder so tragen kann.
schmuckstücke hatte er GAR KEINE an.

ja der hammer war
dass die boni sehr bunt zusammengemischt waren.
skillpunkte vergeben hatte er auch nicht.

als wir den dann rausgeworfen haben
hat er sich beklagt.
wir sollen ihm ne chance geben hat er gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kein ts, keine skillung, mieses equip, miese dps.


----------



## Blutelfofwow (16. September 2009)

lol wisst ihr eigentlich, wie alt dieser Thread ist. Der ist aus dem Jahre 2008.


----------



## Faken00b (16. September 2009)

Blutelfofwow schrieb:


> lol wisst ihr eigentlich, wie alt dieser Thread ist. Der ist aus dem Jahre 2008.



welches jahr is doch egal es is auf jeden fall ein netter fun-thread

p.s. sollte kein geflame sein sry falls es so rüberkommt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Feed Me!
Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Vicell (16. September 2009)

Die ungewöhnlichsten Spieler(aber defenitiv nicht doofen oder so) sind die Hunter aus meinen Raid :3

Die geben ihrem Pet - nur zum "lustig" sein - wirklich epische Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Char name: Daniels Petname: Jack (einmal umtauschen)

Oder sowas wie "Fritzbox" "Telefonmann" "ololxd" "Bratensaft"
Noch Fragen?;D


----------



## VaanFaneel (16. September 2009)

Blutelfofwow schrieb:


> lol wisst ihr eigentlich, wie alt dieser Thread ist. Der ist aus dem Jahre 2008.



rofl könnt ihr euch mal entscheiden? Holt man einen alten Thread aus der Versenkung, wird man geflamed. Erstellt man einen neuen Thread mit einem Thema das es schonmal gab, wird man geflamed...

B2T:
Mir ist da auch mal so ein lustiger DK untergekommen. Ich queste schön im Hinterland und suchte nebenbei eine Gruppe für BRD. Als dann der Gruppenleader gefragt hat, ob wir ein lvl 58 DK mitnehmen sollen, hatte niemand was dagegen.
Als besagter DK der Gruppe beigetreten war, fragte er, wer denn tankt. Ich meldete mich und sagte das ich tanke (Prot Pala). Nach kurzer Zeit fragte er ein zweites und auch ein drittes mal, wer denn tankt. Schon ein bischen angefressen von dieser "blödheit", antwortete ich ein wenig aggressiver.
Nichtmal 10 Sekunden später erreichte mich ein Whisper von ihm. Sinngemäß ging es darum, das sein Equip besser ist und er tanke könnte, bla bla. Meine antwort war einfach:"Ich bin auf Tank geskillt und habe kein DMG-Equip". Nach längerem hin und her stimmte er zu und sagte das ich tanke, aber *er geht mit nach vorne*. Logischerweise sollte man das als Melee-DD auch tun...

Gruppe hatte sich nach den ersten 3-4 Mobgruppen aufgelöst, weil ein DD und der Heiler wegmusste. War wahrscheinlich auch besser so.


----------



## Faken00b (16. September 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Die ungewöhnlichsten Spieler(aber defenitiv nicht doofen oder so) sind die Hunter aus meinen Raid :3
> 
> Die geben ihrem Pet - nur zum "lustig" sein - wirklich epische Namen
> 
> ...



ololxd is geil^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Feed Me!
Adopted from Valenth



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


			Feed Me!
Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Omidas (16. September 2009)

Würde mir definitiv ein Magier einfallen zum Thema.

Waren noch zu BC Zeiten im Tiefensumpf Hero. Mein Paladin war noch recht
frisch 70ig und klapperte seine ersten Heros ab um sich besserers Equip zu
beschaffen.

Vor dem ersten Boss stehen ja diese beiden Sumpfriesen. Die konnten recht
gut Schaden machen und ich hatte bedenken, ob ich das schon vertrage.

Habe also dem Mage kurz erklärt, dass er sich einen schnappen soll. Max Aggro
und ihn dann zum Eingang kiten soll.

Keinerlei einwände und der Pull kam.
Beide Riesen laufen auf mich zu.
Der Magier castet ... aber auf Totenkopf
 Beide Riesen laufen auf mich zu.
Ich komme ins schwitzen und tanke beíde (der Heiler hatte es sicher nicht leicht)
Der Erste Riese fällt und dann der zweite.

Ich hatte gute Laune auf den Mage und fragte ihn noch möglichst höflich, warum
er nicht einen weg gekitet hat wie besprochen. Die Antwort war nur:
"Ich hab nicht verstanden, was du von mir wolltest"

Ich habe da wirklich beinahe in Tischkante gebissen. Das ein (anscheinend) neuer
Spieler das Fachchinesich nicht versteht, was ich ihm geschrieben habe ... Okey.
Aber das er dann nichts sagt und so es eigentlich erst schlimm macht .... Argh


Und wer mir noch einfällt. Ein Tankpala.
Wahrscheinlich Taubstumm, den ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären, was er gemacht
hat, obwohl es vorher im TS anders besprochen wurde und er mit drin war.
Aber das beste war, das er wohl passionierter Tänzer war. Bin da mit meinem Druiden
das erste mal Ulduar als Katze gewesen und hätte ich Kilometergeld bekommen um
an den Mobs/Bossen dran zu bleiben ich wär Milliadär geworden.


----------



## SchokoMac (16. September 2009)

Untoten Startgebiet...

..Hexer schreibt einen Krieger an und sagt: "BOAAAAH !!111 der Wichtel ist voll coool, mach auch die Quest dann bekommst du auch so einen Dämon"


..tja ich war der Hexer

.. war halt der erste Tag mit WoW ^^


schönen tag noch


----------



## Beeani (16. September 2009)

Dann trag ich auch mal dazu bei. Ich bin eine Tank Kriegerin. Meine Freunde haben ca 4 Monate vor mir angefangen WoW zu spielen und immer gejammert das ihnen ein Tank fehlt. Als ich später angefangen habe, hab ich ne Kriegerin gemacht und Powerleveling (soweit möglich neben Arbeit), war in etwas mehr als 4 Wochen in der Scherbenwelt und auf dem selben Level meiner Freunde. Sind dann fröhlich zusammen in Inis und ich hab getankt. Die haben sich riesig gefreut, da die jetzt ihre Inis nicht mehr zu viert ohne Tank machen mußten (haben nie Random gemacht). Irgendwie tat ich mir aber immer sauschwer, mir sind regelmäßig die Mobs abgehauen, hatte Aggroprobleme, hab aber nen ordentlichen Schaden gemacht, Wipes waren an der Tagesordnung. Mit bissle Übung haben wir aber immer alle Inis geschafft, auf nach Nordend. Ich gehe nach mehreren "heftigen" Nordend Inis irgendwann das erste mal Random in Violette Festung. Da frägt einer: Wer ist Tank? Ich: Ich natürlich! Er: Aha und wo ist deine Tankausrüstung? Ich: Hab ich an bin aber immer für Anmerkungen offen, freue mich über Tips! 
Das Ergebnis: Ich hatte nur Equip mit Stärke, Angriffskraft und Ausdauer an. Verteidigunswertung, Ausweichwertung, Blockwertung etc. hab ich vorher noch nie gehört. War wohl der einzige Lvl 76 DD-Tank ohne Tankausrüstung aber mit ordentlichem Schaden, lol. 

Aber soviel zu dem Rumgemotze über Noobs und so. Woher soll man es auch wissen, ich war immer dankbar für jeden Tip und bin das auch heute als 80er noch. Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle mal an die Nase fassen und nicht auf unserem hohen Ross sitzen. Es gibt auch Leute die erst seit Ende 2008 WoW spielen oder noch kürzer (und das ist auch gut so sonst wäre irgendwann gar nix mehr los). Jeder von uns hat mal angefangen und keine Ahnung gehabt!!!

Wünsch euch was!


----------



## Soldus (17. September 2009)

Bin letztens nem Jäger begegnet der hatte einen Schreiter gezähmt und ihn spontan ''McChicken'' getauft


----------



## Technocrat (18. September 2009)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> mage macht auf krieger arkane intellegenz^^



Wenn Du wüßtest wie oft man das als Warri draufgedrückt kriegt... 5-10 mal pro Woche bestimmt. Ich habe es aufgeben, die Magier richtigszustellen, denn sie meinen es ja nur gut und immerhin buffen sie ungefragt, nicht so wie die meisten anderen...

Liebe Magier: wir Warries brauchen keinen Intelligenzbuff, wir sind auch ohne Buff intelligent genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kurnthewar (18. September 2009)

> Hi in diesem (Fun) Fred geht es um die lustigsten/ dümmsten / oder auch bemerkenswertensten spieler.
> (solche freds gibts 2456993657487 mal hab aber grad lust dazu den 2456993657488 ten aufzumachen)




/this


----------



## onkeltim (18. September 2009)

Ich fands ganz lustig als ein 80iger in unserer Gilde fragte (alles 80er) wo den Azeroth sei....^^


----------



## Aratos (18. September 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> @krenjin: was isn an dem screen jetz der witz is doch alles normal bis auf die rechtschreibung?^^
> AAhh habs kapiert^^ shatt -> og^^ klar aber den witz erkent man net direkt fid ich^^




Tja, wenn man die Portale  nicht findet...xD


----------



## Tyraila (18. September 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> @krenjin: was isn an dem screen jetz der witz is doch alles normal bis auf die rechtschreibung?^^
> AAhh habs kapiert^^ shatt -> og^^ klar aber den witz erkent man net direkt fid ich^^




also finde ich schon ö,ö


----------



## Thewizard76 (18. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Blau equippte 80er hunter die meinen sie machen 3k dps selfbuffed. (das schlimem daran ist dass sie das mit nur einem einzigen keybind dann auch wirklich schaffen.)


Als ich blau-grün Equiped war lag mein schaden bei emalon bei 2,7k.
also von anfang bis ende gesehen alle bis dato bosse und das waren da 2.
Alle mob gruppen incl.
Warum sollte ein blau equipter dann nicht 3k fahren? wenn er verzauberungen sockel ect. hat warum nicht.


----------



## Vekky (18. September 2009)

Einer der merkwürdigsten Charaktäre ist mir (bzw meiner Gilde) gerad neulig aufgefallen..
War ein lvl80 heilpala, der mehrere Monate bei uns war.
Auf einmal verlässt er die Gilde, ohne Komentar. Mehrere Leute schreiben ihn an, nur er reagierte nicht.
Erst später am Abend trat er wieder der Gilde bei mit den Worten 
"Sorry ich bin aus versehen auf mein gquit makro gekommen!"
Nach großer verwunderung und noch größerem gelächter wurde das einfach mal so hingenommen und der pala bekam seine chance, wieder mitzumischen.
Ein paar Wochen später verlässt besagter Pala die Gilde mit dem Kommentar
"Sorry Schule geht wieder los hab keine Zeit mehr"
und joint wenig später einer anderen Gilde mit der er auch aktiv raidet.
Schön und gut, weg ist er.. ha! nix ist.
wieder ein paar Wochen später kommt ein ellenlanger Text bei uns im Gildenforum mit einer ehrlich klingenden entschuldigung und dass er doch gerne wieder bei uns mitmachen wolle. Zwigespalten und nach einer doch positiven abstimmung für ihn wurde er dann doch aufgenommen.
Ungelogen, 3 Tage später ist der Charakter nicht mehr auffindbar. 
Er hat die Gilde nicht verlassen, er muss entweder gelöscht oder getranst haben..


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2009)

Das komigste was mit bis jetzt passiert ist....
War mit 3 Leuten aus meiner Gilde unterwegs....Nächstes ziel Pdc. 
Vorher wollte ich mir aber noch nen erfolg holen *such und kram welcher das ist*
[Lebt Eure Gefühle] der wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben nen Hexer während dessen für pdc gefunden...nen 2ten
er seinen port bekommen ich den Erfolg noch schnell in Dalaran geholt. 
Er fängt direckt an zu flamen "wie lang muss ich hier noch warten?"
naja Kochstelle aufbauen etc dauert ja etwas.....
Aber das der nach 2 min direckt Rumflamed wunderte mich schon sehr.....Nach weiteren 4 minuten flamen wurde er dann gekickt und wir haben es zu viert gemacht....


----------



## Cysiaron (18. September 2009)

ach ja... 

da war mal dieser lvl 11 paladin vor silbermond, der meinen 80er warri zum duell forderte. ich lehnte ab. flüsterte er mich an: "feigling, ich mach dich fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
duell angenommen... schaden hat er nicht gemacht. nach einem schlag war er geschichte.
2 min später flüstert er mich wieder an: "ey thomas, ich hab gerade nen 80er besiegt"
meine antwort: "du hast das falsche fenster erwischt^^"


andere situation  HDZ4 timerun. Arthas war verbuggt also ticket geschrieben.
vier stunden später meldete sich auch ein GM, er portete uns dann auch alle in die ini, setzte die zeit zurück und meinte "Ich seh gerade vier krieger und einen baum. und ihr seid sicher, dass ihr das schafft?"
jo.
"ok, das muss ich mir ansehen"
ini durchgerannt, der drache blieb liegen, hatte schon jeder...
GM:" alle achtung, ihr habts mir gezeigt."



andere situation:
bluelfinpriesterin und blut11 pala standen in og und bettelten um geld.
aber nicht in der art: "ey gebt  mir mal 5 gold, plz"
sondern:
"zwei neuankömmlinge auf diesem server wollen die welt entdecken. doch leider verließen wir die heimat nur mit der wenigen habe, die wir am leibe tragen. gibt es daher jemanden, der ein paar silberlinge erübrigen kann, damit wir davon behältnisse für unsere abenteuer erwerben mögen?"
fand ich große klasse...
hab nen schneider aus der gilde angeflüstert
"ey, hast netherstofftaschen?
jo, aber was willst damit? kann dir doch froststoff machen
"hast /1 gelesen?"
jo
"will die denen schenken, mach mal 4 stück. kosten übernehm ich"
lass stecken...

hab die taschen dann überreicht, noch 50gold dazu. landete dann bei beiden auf der FL, hab paar inis mit ihnen gemacht und gutes RP gehabt.
drei monate später hatte ich nen brief im kasten, wo sie mir gesagt haben, das sie auf ihren alten realm zurück gingen. sie bedankten sich für meine hilfe.


und dann war noch der mage, der mir int buffte, mit der begründung, vlllt würde ich auf diese weise mal über die sinnlosigkeit meines triebes alles mit einer axt anzugehen nachdenken.

und zum schluss ich:
Kologarn.  ich war sternhagelvoll und leg mir mein tankequipp an... 
Raidleiter: Ey was machste da?
Ich: ich tank den linken arm, nicht, dass er durch den raid läuft

ist seither ein runninggag bei kologarn


----------



## Aratos (18. September 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> und zum schluss ich:
> Kologarn.  ich war sternhagelvoll und leg mir mein tankequipp an...
> Raidleiter: Ey was machste da?
> Ich: ich tank den linken arm, nicht, dass er durch den raid läuft
> ...



LOL

Sternhagelvoll bin ich mal mit meinem Schurken auf lvl 50 fast an nem 42er mob verreckt! xD


----------



## Yldrasson (18. September 2009)

Der für mich beachtenswerteste Spieler war ein RPler, der seinen männlichen Blutelfen tatsächlich mal als Homosexuellen ausgespielt hat. Das fand ich ziemlich mutig, witzig und auch innovativ - leider wurde er auf dem Server ziemlich vergrault. (Die ganzen verklemmten Kiddy-Nerds hat. "Hihi, der ist schwul! Hihihi! Baaah!")
Das war mal eine echte Abwechslung zu den ganzen "Oh, meine Rüstung ist mir ja so eng..." - Lesben-Nachtelfen.


----------



## Marnir (18. September 2009)

joa hatte mal nen offtank bei emalon...

da ich der besser eq tank war sollte ich die adds machen un er ema (beides warri tanks)

1. wipe : hexer aggro danach nova im raid usw.
2. wipe : alle hatten aggro außer der tank...
3. wipe : hexer wieder instant weg...

okay erst wurden die dds geflamet sie würden nich antanken lassen usw.

bis mir  anhand recount daten aufgefallen ist, dass der herr tank kein horic strike benutzt...

ich schreib ihn an : " benutzt du kein heroic strike??"
er: " hö was das?"
ich: " heldenhafter stoß!"
er:" hmm ne keine ahnung was du meinst sry..."

...


danach flog er ausm raid^^


----------



## Exodamus (18. September 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> ...
> 
> andere situation:
> bluelfinpriesterin und blut11 pala standen in og und bettelten um geld.
> ...



so ähnlich hats bei mir angefangen, auf der Aldor, nach dem ich 2 Jahre auf der ewigen Wacht gespielt hab, hab ich nen Wechsel der Leute gebraucht...

Zur Weihnachtszeit, als altvater Winter seinen Kuchen wollte hab ich neu angefangen bei Null... 
Wollt aber die Quest machen, hatte keinen Char, der hoch genug war für die Geier in Westfall, und im AH kosteten die Eier jeweils um die 2Gold.
Im /1 gefragt, ob einem Realmneuling jemand ein paar Eier schenken könnte zur Erfüllung der Quest.  Nach 2 Minuten hat mich einfach so jemand angehandelt, und mir 50Gold in die Hand gedrückt... Startgeld - meinte er! Die hab ich brauchen können, ein anderer hat sich gemeldet, und mir mitgeteilt, er gehe schnell Eier farmen, die hab ich auch gerne in Empfang genommen, und so konnte ich die Quest damals machen! 
Das gold wurde in die ersten Taschen investiert.

Im Gegensatz zu Deinen Freunden bin ich aber nicht wieder zurück, sondern geblieben: 1 Lvl80-Char auf der Aldor, einen 65er und einen 60er!
Hier bleibe ich!

Grüße von der Aldor,
Nibulan


----------



## Dunator (18. September 2009)

pre bc im gildenchat "a*** kennst du den *******?"
ich "nö dwer name sagt mir garnichts"
dann erklärte mir der gildenkollege, dass er seit ein paar minuten (er ware hexer) von einem hunter geflamet wurde, weil er in scholo auf eine caster offhand gewürfelt hat und der hunter diese doch dringend brauchte.... nebenbei schrieb dann auch der hunter, dass er ja den gildenmeister unserer gilde persönlich kennt und der hexer noch heute aus der gilde geschmissen wird...
leicht amüsiert von der situation schrieb ich dann mal den hunter an:
"hallo, was für ein problem hast du mit dem hexer **** und warum sollte der gildenmeister in kicken?"
seine antwort:"der ist nen kacknoob und hat ja nichts drauf der ninjalooter und ich kenne euren gildenmeister privat und der wird ihn kicken, da wir freunde sind"
ich: "das bezweifel ich"
er: "pass auf du kackboon, wenn du nicht aufpasst, dann lass ich dich auch kicken!"
ich: "ich wette mit dir um 10g, dass ich und mein kumpel der hexer noch morgen in der gilde sind."
er: "pech für euch ihr kacknoobs, ich ruf ihn jetzt an!"

nun sollte man dazu sagen, dass es eine recht kleine gilde war, mit 15 spielern, die sich alle per rl-vornamen ansprachen.
das hat in der gilde dafür gesorgt, dass die beziehung recht gut zwischeneinander war und auch keiner wild gekickt wurde (nie wurde einer gekickt).

also meine antwort: "rufst du ihn schon an?"
er: "ja es klingelt noch und dann seit ihr gleich raus, ihr kackboons!"
ich: "merkwürdig, mein telefon klingelt garnicht..."

danach hat er sich nichtmehr getraut was zu schreiben.


ein paar monate später hat sich unsere gilde dann in raidgilde aufgeteilt und dieser hunter hat sich dann bei der gilde beworben, in der ich war.
durch beziehungen zur dd-poolleitung wurde er auch aufgenommen.
nachdem ich ihn wegen seiner "vergehen" in der vergangenheit (es sind noch mehr sachen vorgefallen) zur rede gestellt hat, kam seine entschuldigung mehr mager herüber...

hier möchte ich erwähnen, dass wir zwar pool- und klassenleiter hatten, aber die raidleitung die aufstellung für die raids übernommen hat und nein ich hab ihn nicht einmal aufgestellt.


----------



## Morcan (18. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Liebe Magier: wir Warries brauchen keinen Intelligenzbuff, wir sind auch ohne Buff intelligent genug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Liebe Magier: die Krieger sollten keinen Intelligenzbuff erhalten, da es sie mental sehr durcheinander bringen würde plötzlich einen Intelligenzanstieg von 600% zu erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (18. September 2009)

Der ungewöhnlichste Spieler ist und bleibt für mich einfach der Dränei Magier aus Zul'farak
Bc war da noch nicht allzu lange draussen, war also eher selten einem Dränei mit level 51 zu begegnen.

Aber kurz zur Vorgeschichte, ein Krieger hat im allgemeinchannel nach Leuten für Zul'farak gesucht, ich als dudu healer geantwortet-> inv bekommen.
Gut 1 Tank 2DDs und ich waren also in der gruppe, die 2 dds mit ca level 44,45 und der 46er Tank waren eher knapp im levelbereich, ich mit 49 eher darüber.
Wir fragten also nochmal und als sich der 51er mage meldete stieg meine laune gleich weil das die ini sicher erleichtert.
Als er dan drinn war staunte ich gleich ein wenig, fast sein gesamtes equipt war blau und auch im richtigen levelbereich.

Gut also gings los, Magier musste ganz schnell afk, also legten wir die ersten Trash's zu 4t
als wir durch den ersten Gang grade zu dem Grossen raum kamen kam vom magier:

magier: re
alle andern: wb
ich: sag mal von wo hast du eigentlich all das gute eqipt?
magier: von freunden
ich: dan hast du aber die richteigen freunde^^
magier: jo^^

ok also nächster Trash, Krieger pullt.
(ich schreib jetzt in " " was sich der magier gedacht haben muss)

"also ich bin Magier, also muss ich Schaden machen. Wie macht man wohl bei 4 Gegnern am meisten Schaden? genau Flächenschaden, also bomb ich mal drauf los und weil man sich beim bomben frei bewegen kann hüpffe ich und dreh mich im Kreis."

gut Magier hüpft etwa 2,5mal im Kreis, stand also mit dem Rücken zum nächsten Trash

"hmmm, jetzt laufen 2 von denen auf mich zu, mach ich mal Feuerschlag und lauf ein wenig nach hinten, damit die nicht so schnell bei mir sind"

Tank reagiert sofort und zieht den einten (ohne feuerschlag) zu sich, den andern versucht er natürlich auch zu bekommen.
Gut auch bei der reaktion war der magier natürlich beim 2ten Trash bevor der zweite Gegner auch vom Magier genommen werden konnte.

"oh nee jetzt kommen drei neue auf mich zu, ich flüchte besser mit rückwertslaufen."

Tank nimmt die von ihm, ich wie wild am healen und hab schon gesehn das das knapp wird, wusste nur nicht ob erst das mana ausgeht oder der dmg der gegner meinen heal übertrifft.

Aber trotzdessen haben die andern 2 dds es geschafft die 2 healer des ersten trash zu killen und der gegner an dem sie drann waren war auch so gut wie down.
Als der dan down ging und mein heal ausreichte dachte ich schon, wow gut am wipe vorbei gekommen.

Nun ich kann jetzt nichts mehr in " " schreiben, weil was sich der Magier dachte als er trotz dem das der Tank ihm die mobs entnahm noch weiter in eine neue richtung rückwerts in einen neuen Trash lief dachte, weis ich nicht und kann ich auch nicht im geringsten erahnen.

Naja, der Magier flog und wir mussten leider auch in der Hälft der ini unterbrechen weil der Tank weg musste.


----------



## Ashaqun (18. September 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Das komigste was mit bis jetzt passiert ist....




Also ganz ehrlich? Ich finde Leute zum Schreien, die "komig" schreiben. Ich habe auch so einen in der Gilde. 
Platz 1 geht an einen Krieger namens Vêrdêrbên, der seit Tagen im AV levelt und während jeder Schlacht die sinnfreisten Kommentare abgibt. Mindestens 10x per Schlacht muss er uns mitteilen, wieviel % er noch zum LvL Up braucht und mindestens 20x per Schlacht gibt er irgend welche absolut sinnfreien Anweisungen.


----------



## LongD (22. September 2009)

Hi, 

war damals als ich meinen Paladin gelevelt habe in den brt mit 3 gildenkollegen und einem random (shami). War als tank dabei. Bei einem Boss droppte dann ein schönes Tank schwert. Auf jedenfall freute ich mich schon tierisch. Mach natürlich bedarf. Der Shami auch. 
Als wir Ihn dann fragen warum er das den braucht als ddler sagte er, er will jetzt dann umskillen und mit seinem Shami tanken. Haben Ihm dann erklärt das ein Shamane nicht tanken kann. Er meinte nur, klar er trägt ja auch schwere Rüsi. Naja selbst als wir ihm sagten er solle sich mal seine Talent-Bäume anschauen ist er nicht von seiner meinung abgekommen. 

Das ende vom lied, 30min erläuterung für den Arsch. Er hat das schwert behalten und wir haben ihn nach dem run alle auf Ignore gesetzt. Da ist er immer noch. Aber würde gerne mal wissen wie es so mit seiner Tankkarriere aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long Dlong


----------



## Waide (22. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> btt: Find ich die 'kleinen' am nervigsten, die dir ständig hinterher rennen, wenn du ihnen einmal hilfst..
> alla 'Kannst du mir bei dem Quest auch noch helfen', 'Kannst du mir Gold leihen', 'Welche Klasse ist am geilsten', 'Darf ich dein neuer bester Freund sein'..
> 
> Gut.. vielleicht nicht 'ungewöhnlich' aber. .naja.. :> wenn man sich mal vorstellt wie die im RL sind.. ^^



Das stell ich mir ganz lustig vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Giorgo (22. September 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-
> 
> das regt mich einfach nur auf
> 
> ...




das war denk ich mal auch keine kunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


frag mal die leute die T1 T2 und T3 hatten... was die zu deinem Post mit T4 sagen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: ich war selber keiner davon, hab erst kurz vor BC angefangen, aber ich war noch davor eingestiegen xD


----------



## SuperAlex (22. September 2009)

Der erste Erfolg den ich erhalten habe, war "Wie tief kann man fallen?".

Jetzt mal die Erfolge, die man automatisch bekam(wie zB: "Level 10" "Level 20") ausgeschlosen.


----------



## poTTo (22. September 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Liebe Magier: wir Warries brauchen keinen Intelligenzbuff, wir sind auch ohne Buff intelligent genug
> 
> ...



Selfownd würd ich mal sagen, da Mages INT per gruppenbuff buffen, also "alle" bekommen den INTbuff, außer er buffed einzeln, dann isses wirklich ein b00nmage oder isses net anders gewöhnt XD


----------



## Karoline07 (22. September 2009)

Ein ganzer Gruulraid, der mich geflamet hat, weil ich keinen Tisch stellen wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (22. September 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Das schlimmste in WoW ist jawohl, dass jetzt jeder Spacken 80ig, Full Epiq is und denkt er wäre gut, ob wohl er in BC nichma T4 hatte -.-


lol, wieso "*in BC*"?

Bist du vl einer von den ganzen Spacken, der in BC 70, full Epip mit T4 rumlief und dachte er wär imba obwohl du in vanilla nicht mal MC clear hattest xD


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

Da hab ich doch auch noch ne ganz nette geschichte... letzte woche etwa war ich mit meinem deff warry zf tanken... sooo an und für sich gute idee... wir brauchten noch nen heiler pala wird invitet allles schön... ich so sehnsüchtig sag im grp chat hoffentlich droppen die schultern (große böse schulterstücke) auf einmal meldet sich der pala die hab ich schon... erst mal war ich verdutzt und sag das aber nix für heiler... weiß er .. dacht mir so hmm vllt hat er keine schultern fürs healequip und hab mir nix gedacht... als wir danns chließlich drin waren wurds mir schon etwas mulmig ein heiler mit 2 h waffe seltsam hab mir dann mal sein mana angeschaut weniger als unser hunter... öhh wie war er geskillt natürlich dd... hmm naja haben halt dann angefangen er war nach jeder gruppe oom und zu allem überfluss hat er immer mir die aggro geklaut mit seinen verfluchten zaubern... schlussendlich haben wirs aber geschafft. sowas hass ich
mfg arthi


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2009)

Ihr Quotet hier Sätze die sind fast 1 jahr alt >_<


----------



## LongD (22. September 2009)

Karoline07 schrieb:


> Ein ganzer Gruulraid, der mich geflamet hat, weil ich keinen Tisch stellen wollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das ist ja auch wohl ne frechheit, wenn man nicht mal nen Tisch stellt..... in nem BG oder so ist das ja noch ok, aber in nem Raid.....

Da wäre ich eiskalt und hätte dich gekickt!!!


----------



## Mal`Ganis (22. September 2009)

Das geilste war immer noch als wir Naxx 10ner am Eingang und dann der angeblich Tank sich als Ebay-Boon Dk mit blauem Equip raustellte der grade mal 460 Deff hatte. -.-

@ all:
Seit wann können Hexer Tische aufstellen O_o
Dachten wohl er wäre ein Mage


----------



## Domirex (22. September 2009)

Vor langer Zeit als ich mit meinem Main noch im Schlingendorntal gequestet habe, traf ich mal einen Jäger der mich gefragt hat, ob ich im helfen kann, den weißen Tiger zu zähmen. Als ich ihm den Tipp gab, dass er den Tiger mit der Eisfalle ein paar Sekunden festfrieren kann, um ihn zu Zähmen, fragte er mich ernsthaft, was "Eisfalle" ist und das er keine hat. Nach einem längeren Komplizierten gespräch, stellte sich raus das dieser Jäger noch nie einen Jägerlehrer gesehen hat. Lediglich die 10ner Jägerquest hat er gemacht.
Es ist schwer vorstellbar, aber so war das. Dauert bestimmt ne weile, bis man mit "Autoshot" lvl 40 erreicht hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. September 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja auch wohl ne frechheit, wenn man nicht mal nen Tisch stellt..... in nem BG oder so ist das ja noch ok, aber in nem Raid.....
> 
> Da wäre ich eiskalt und hätte dich gekickt!!!



guck mal auf seine/ihre signatur..


----------



## Mage_Collina (22. September 2009)

ich fand am allerbesten den Priest, der u.a. mit mir (also meinem Priester-Char) in PDK25er heilte und dann immer schrie: "Ich will lieber Dämätsch" machen. Durfte er auch und fuhr echt satte 900 dps ;-) 

Beim ersten Wipe ging er offline ^^


----------



## McChrystal (22. September 2009)

Diese Woche in Sturmwind whispert mich jemand an: 
- Hey wo kann man hier das Mount kaufen?" (mein Twink ist Dranei, Mage, Lvl 46). Ich dreh mich um und hinter mir steht ein dk.
- Ich zurück: "Vor der Stadt ist ein Mounthändler"
- Er: "Kannst du mir das bitte zeigen?"
- Ich: "Ok, folge mir einfach". (Da er Mühe hatte, mir zu folgen lade ich ihn in die Gruppe ein).
- Vor Sw er: "nein nicht das Pferd, sondern dein Ding" (er meinte den Elekk).
- Ich: "Kannste in Exodar vor der Stadt kaufen."
- Er: "Wo ist das?" (warum hab ich diese Frage nur erahnt).
- Ich: "Am anderen Ende der Welt."
- Er: "Kein Problem, ich hab Zeit".
- Ich: "Ok, geh durchs Portal, ausserhalb der Stadt, kannste nicht verfehlen" (ich mach ihm ein Portal zur Exodar).
- Nach einer Weile er: "Wie komme ich zurück?"
- Ich: "nimm das Schiff, finde den Weg selbst." Hatte keine Lust mehr einem 60er zu erklären, wie er von der Exodar nach Sw zurück kommt.


----------



## Sins=Gnom (22. September 2009)

Also ich ( mage) will zf gehn gruppe schnell gefunden (krieger(tank) priester(heiler) hunter rouge und ich eben)
so 1.mobgruppe schnell down alle voll mana usw 2. mobgruppe is halt noch ne 2 man pat dazu gekommen dachte mir ja np wird schon klappen so
hunter postet oom so 
so healer disco tank down 2. mob down (3 verbleiben) 
denk mir ja hunter pet kann des ja noch notfalls machen sonst isn wipe 
5 sek spähter wipe 
was ham wie falsch gemacht 
dann fällt auf hunter hat kein Oo wo isn dein pet ?
hunter 'hab keins'
 ich 'fürn hunter isn pet muss! das is die pet klasse'
hunter 'ja das haut immer ab'
ich 'das musst du füttern'
hunter ' ja is mir zu teuer mache genug dmg'
blick auf dmg meter first rouge 2. ich 3. tank und 20% unter tank der hunter xS


----------



## Holoas (22. September 2009)

Lustig fand ich auch als wir in Tumr Hero standen und wir noch ein tank suchten.
Natürlich fanden wir auch einen aber jetzt kommts: Der Heile war derweil Afk und fragte als er wieder kommt wer jetzt tanken würde.
Keine Reaktion...
Plötzlich sagt der eigendliche Tank den wir dafür geladen hatten : Was ist ein Tank ?

Naja rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mir nur noch gedacht okay leuts haut rein und hab die Grp geleavt


----------



## Mage_Collina (22. September 2009)

da fallen mir glatt noch zwei ungewöhnliche spieler ein, und das meine ich im besten sinne:

suche mit meinem heiler ne grp für hdb hc, kommt invite von einem pala mit etwa 28 k life. dachte passt schon, ist doch super. dann whispert er und sagt, der andere pala (sehr viel weniger life) würde tanken, ob das ok wäre. 

ich schrieb, klar wenn er critimmun ist, probieren wirs.

ich schau mir den tank mal spaßeshalber im arsenal an ... heilerkolben. ich whispers es dem "inviter" und er "ne, nicht wirklich oder?"

aber wir beide haben dann im whisper ausgemacht - egal, wir versuchens einfach, was solls. wenns garnet geht, kann man immernoch abbrechen, aber warum soll der neutank (der sich hundertemale entschuldigte, weil er früher nur heiler war) nicht ne chance bekommen. Ende vom lied: Der Inviter-Tank hat auf seine Aggro geachtet, der Neu-Tank hat ganz passabel getankt (vor allem für seine eq) und ich dachte bei mir: Das sind echt mal zwei wirklich coole Spieler!

Beide auf dem Server Ambossar, ums noch hinzu zufügen ;-)


----------



## Matrius (22. September 2009)

Huhu,
War am Freitag mit meinem Druiden Tank Kolo 10er legen, nach zwei wipes schreibt ein healschami "Wir wipen nur weil der dudu tank noob kein schild hat" 
Daraufhin schreiben einige andere und ich lol und wer ist hier der noob
Kurz darauf hat er den schlachtzug verlassen und wir haben uns halb totgelacht^^
lg Matri


----------



## Rikayne (22. September 2009)

Ich habe am Sonntag mit meinem Bruder nen neuen Twink gestartet, er Zwerg und ich Gnom. Wir stehen in Kharanos so rum (beide lvl6) kommt n lvl 20er und fordert uns die ganze Zeit zu nem Duell, wir halt abgebrochen Oo und dann halt flames wir seien fiege und bla blubb... und dann fing er aber erst richtig an, hat sich vor mich hingestellt und meinte iwas von 'Ja, ist sicher nicht leicht die kleinste zu sein, hm? besonders wenn das hirn auch nicht viel grösser ist'

naja, aber alle die in Kharanos waren haben ihn ausgelacht^^


----------

